# pneumatik's WotBS 1 - The Scouring of Gate Pass



## pneumatik (Mar 24, 2009)

*Preludes*

*Liiros Tivaniel*

It was a few days before the New Year when Liiros Tivaniel met with Staret Vilina Lea, Stalwart Wolverine. Gate Pass was well adapted to the harsh mountain winters, but thick walls and tight-fitting shutters only do so much. Despite the roaring fire, Vilina wore a heavy fur cloak over warm woolen clothes. She had not been particularly blessed with beauty or grace, but had also been spared any unattractiveness, leaving her wholly unremarkable in appearance. Her face was lined from her constant smiles, though, and her compassion and caring for others came through in her demeanor.

Right now, she was not smiling. “Thanks for coming, squire Liiros,” she said. “The situation in Gate Pass isn't good. I know the city handled one Ragesion invasion already, but this will be worse. Coaltongue just wanted to add to his empire. Inquisitor Leska wants to make a point, and it seems like she wants to do it with blood. They're calling her army the Scourge, and it's slowly marching to Gate Pass.

“The Order's been preparing for the attack,” Vilina said, “but it's not a fight Gate Pass can win in the long run. That's where you come in. The local resistance needs to get a message out of Gate Pass before the Scourge gets here, and they've asked us for help. I'll be honest: we can't send our best people on a mission away from the fight. But I've seen you fight, and growing up in Shahalesti could be valuable once you're out of the city.

“The resistance lead on the mission is a woman named Torrent,” Vilina said. “Meet her shortly before midnight on New Year's Eve at the Poison Apple Pub. Use the alley door. Expect other people. If nothing else, Squire Illiana Vresk should be there.

“I don't have much more to share,” Vilina said. “I'm afraid it's because the resistance doesn't have much more of a plan. Be prepared to improvise. And keep this a secret. There are plenty of Ragesian supporters in the city who will be happy to sell out the resistance.”


----------



## concerro (Mar 24, 2009)

post undone


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 24, 2009)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel, Male Elf Crusader*

Liiros Tivaniel nods his assent, standing politely a yard or so from his superior in the Order.  His heavy banded-mail armor, with its leather and padded underlayers, kept him reasonably insulated, but it was still chilly.  The red and white tabard of the Knighthood of the Aquilline Cross was draped clearly over his armor, bearing the signature cross, and the crescent-moon symbol of Corellon Larethian adorned his wooden shield.

"I understand, Staret Lea.  Good thing I'll have a few days to rest my feet in Gate Pass before I set out on the road again.  A pity the barbarous Inquisitors aren't likely to parlay.....  But at least the most experienced Knights will be on-hand to face this 'Scourge' and blunt it.  I'll return as soon as I may, circumstances permitting, to aid in the city's defense," the elf says reassuringly, a faint smile on his handsome face.  He salutes in a sort of lazy, informal, friendly manner, not caring for perfect execution of protocol.

"How should I recognize this woman called Torrent, Staret?" he asks before departing.  "Is it safe to ask the barkeep, and would he or she know her?"


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 24, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> "How should I recognize this woman called Torrent, Staret?" he asks before departing.  "Is it safe to ask the barkeep, and would he or she know her?"



"I'm sorry, I forgot you were new in town," Vilina says. "They arrested the Apple's owner for being too vocal in his dislike of the Ragesian Scourge. It's been locked up for a week. Torrent should be the only person in the place when you get there."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 24, 2009)

*Prelude: Illiana Vresk*

*Prelude*

*Illiana Vresk*

“So, Illiana,” Derrick said, “you’ll meet Torrent at the Poison Apple shortly before the start of the New Year tomorrow night. You’ll leave Gate Pass and travel to Seaquen, in Dassen. There’s a magical academy there called Lyceum. They’re willing to stand against the Ragesians, so we’re hoping they’ll be able to help defend Gate Pass.”

Derrick paused. He pulled the blanket he and Illiana shared further up on his lap. The winter cold soaked into everything - walls, floors, furniture. His room's fireplace was filled with flames, and still he and Illiana were nearly huddling for warmth.

He hesitated briefly before sliding closer to Illiana on the bench. “I didn’t invite you over just to give you a mission,” he said. “The truth is, when I found out you were leaving, I – well, I don’t know how I felt. I guess I was sad. Nervous, too. For some reason, the idea of you dying when the Scourge attacks is easier for me to think about than you leaving. Deep down, I expected our relationship to ultimately end because one of us died in battle, so I prepared myself for that. What I didn’t prepare for is the idea of you being alive and out there, somewhere, where I can’t ever see you.

“I know things between us are the way they are,” Derrick said, “I’m fine with it, but not dating and not seeing you at all are two very different things. If you stayed I could at least hear your voice, see your smile and hear your laugh.” He sighed and took her hands in his. “This is probably the last night I’ll see you, and I don’t want it to end, not with me giving an assignment and you walking out. Not with a handshake and a pat on the back.” He cupped her cheek in his right hand. “The idea of you leaving my life forever is just terrifying.”

He gently pulled her forward and leaned in for a kiss …


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Mar 24, 2009)

Illiana pulls back awkwardly, and with little strength.  She had seen it coming, his advance, but she obviously hadn't prepared herself well enough.  So instead of the careful letdown she had planned beforehand, letting him know again that she didn't share his feelings, she murmered an obviously false and awkward excuse, "I really have to get ready to leave.  I can't do this..."  She trails off, wishing that would actually forestall him.


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 25, 2009)

magic_gathering2001 said:


> Illiana pulls back awkwardly, and with little strength.  She had seen it coming, his advance, but she obviously hadn't prepared herself well enough.  So instead of the careful letdown she had planned beforehand, letting him know again that she didn't share his feelings, she murmered an obviously false and awkward excuse, "I really have to get ready to leave.  I can't do this..."  She trails off, wishing that would actually forestall him.



Derrick tried to pull her back. "Illiana, please," he said. He stopped and let his hand drop into his lap. "I'm sorry. I don't want this to be bad." He looked away. "Look, just come back safe, okay. And don't take too long - I'll miss you."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2009)

Liiros responds "Ah, I see.  Good luck with Gate Pass' defense, Staret Lea.  May Corellon help you amass a fearsome pile of Ragesian half-orc skulls."  He departs into the wintry conditions outside the office, looking around town first to locate the Poison Apple, so he'll know where to return in a few days.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Mar 26, 2009)

She sighs heavily, more to blow away this whole mess than because she's agitated.  Resolved once again, she looks back into his eyes, "I'm sure we can figure things out when I get back, but I don't want to have us on my mind along with everything else.  I'll come back safe, so don't worry." She turns away, as if to leave, but turns back quickly and finishes, "I'll miss you too."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 26, 2009)

*Prelude: Rashelle*

*Prelude*

*Rashelle*

It wasn't a good time to be anti-Ragesian in Gate Pass, especially not if you were in the City Guard. It was clear the city council planned on welcoming the Scourge with open arms, and they were having the Guard lock up all the magic users they could find as a present to their conquerors. The Guard wasn't enforcing this new edict as strictly as they did some others. Most of the time, magic users were safe as long as they didn't do anything too flashy. Some guardsmen would even let you get away with the flashy stuff.

Davyth's platoon was full of those types of guardsmen. Davyth had earned some leeway from his superiors for the quality of his guardsmen, and lately he'd been using it fill his platoon with guardsmen who were still planning on fighting the Scourge when it showed up. He felt bad for them. They were old enough to be competent guardsmen, but too young to understand the political realities of the City Guard. At least under him, they had a chance of having a career when this was all over. Assuming they survived.

Which is why Davyth was talking to Rashelle. “I know you're not a big fan of Leska, Rashelle,” he said. “So I have a special mission for you. There's a magic academy way down south called Lyceum that seems to have taken offense to the Scourge's indiscriminate killing of magic users. They're offering help to anyone fighting the Scourge. The resistance wants Gate Pass to get that help”

“Normally,” Davyth said, “they'd just use magic to send a message. For some reason, that's not working, so they need to send a courier. One of my resistance friends asked me if I could send anyone as an escort. I'm sending you. This isn't official, at least not as far the Guard is concerned. I can't make you go, but if I thought you'd say no you wouldn't be in my platoon.”

“I know you want to fight the Scourge, but this is important,” Davyth said. “We can't hold Gate Pass forever, not without help. That courier needs to get though to Lyceum. The courier's name is Torrent. Meet her at the Poison Apple shortly before midnight on New Year's Eve. Don't worry about missing any fun, with the Scourge knocking on our door I don't think there'll be much partying this year.”


----------



## Jemal (Mar 26, 2009)

"The apple.."  Rashelle sighed as her mind went back to that night when the order had come down, the raid on the Poison Apple.  The barkeep had been one of the few friends she'd made since coming to town, and the council had ordered him and most of his staff rounded up.  

Rashelle had been there that night relaxing, and had almost drawn steel defending him against the guards sent to do the council's dirty work.  If Davyth hadn't been there to stop her, she'd probly be sitting right beside the poor man in jail.  

"A suitable start point for a journey like this, I suppose."  She looked back to him, her mind returning to the present "It will be a pleasure and an honour, Sir.  Wether my path lies in glorious battle or protecting a messenger, I will do all I can to help stop the madness of the Inquisitor."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prelude: Plavin*

*Prelude*

*Plavin*

Othric pulled his heavy robes tight around him and huddled back around the building corner. Winter was no time to hanging around outside in Gate Pass, so it was difficult for him to stay inconspicuous for long. Othric's plan was to use the weather to his advantage. It was ingenious, if he did say so himself. As a cleric of Boccob and general academic, he prided himself on solving problems with his brains, and not with his brawn like all the thickheaded brutes in the city. He realized that with all the cold weather, no one else would be spending a lot of time outside to observe him. Every window was tightly shuttered, and doors were kept shut, so no one inside could see him, either. He used a map work out a route he could walk that would always keep him in sight of the door to Plavin's place.

You see, he had a message for Plavin. As a priest, Othric knew a lot of people. A number of them were students at Gabal's school. Some of those students were also in the resistance. From them, he heard about plans to fight the Scourge when it arrived. Part of those plans involved getting help from the Lyceum. Planer travel was being blocked, so they couldn't send a message or teleport there. Othric's research led him to suspect that Leska's Inqusitors were behind it. He couldn't figure out exactly how they were doing it.

Othric's ruminating over the nature of the planer blockage was interrupted by Plaving walking out of his home. Othric stepped back out into the wind and quickly closed with Plavin. “Walk with me. Quickly,” he said. “Gate Pass needs your help. I know you're not truly a magic user, but the Scourge won't be so astute in either their observations or categorization. If you are still here when the Scourge arrives, I suspect you will not survive.”

“The gates at either end of the city are closed,” Othric said as he walked, “But with the help of others, you may be able to escape. The resistance is assembling a team to escort a courier into the Shining Lands. I understand you're an affiliate of the resistance. If all of you collaborate, you may be able to escape. Meet them at the Poison Apple shortly before the bells ring in the new year. Use the door in the alley. It will not be a, um, 'cakewalk', but I implore you to act on this opportunity.” Othric turned and started walking back to the temple of Boccob.


----------



## concerro (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prelude*

* ignore

*


----------



## concerro (Mar 27, 2009)

*Plavin, Male Elan Psion*

Plavin just stands there for a moment and watches Othric walk away before collecting his thoughts.
He begins to think to himself-Great, just great, I barely escaped with my life the last time I was here, and now I have to deal with an entire army. What ever gave him the idea I was in some resistance? Pauses for a few seconds so he can calm down-As much as I don't like it, he was right I do have to do something. Most people don't know or even care about the difference between a psion, and a caster. Magic is magic, even when it's not magic. With the small amount of time he has left he begins to make a list of items he may need so that he may gather them quickly. He decides it is about time for him to go knocking on fate's door instead of it always visiting him.


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 29, 2009)

*Prelude: Sir Reginald Talingard III*

*Prelude

Sir Reginald Talingard III*

“Squire Reginald!” staret Vilina Lea shouted across the chapel.

 “I hope you didn't have plans for tonight,” she said after hustling over to Reginald. “I have a mission for you that will put your particular skills to good use. The Resistance needs to get a courier out of Gate Pass tonight. With the gates closed to all non-military traffic, they need all the help they can get.

“The courier is a woman named Torrent,” staret Vilina said. “She knows about some intelligence about the Ragesions that needs to get to potential allies to the south. Meet her at the Poison Apple Pub a little before midnight tonight. Hopefully the New Years celebrations will make your escape easier.

“Now go and get packed! Once you get outside the city, who knows when you'll be back.”


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 30, 2009)

*Prelude: Hollister Avendri*

*Prelude*

*Hollister Avendri*

Diogenes shut the door to his room after letting Hollister in. Students at Gabal's School of War usually had their own rooms, dormitory-style. “Thanks for stopping by,” he said to Hollister. “I was hoping I could pick your brain about fire-related magic. I'm working on a different way of _charm_ing] people, and I think you might be able to help. Here, have a seat.” Diogenes gestured to one of two chairs at a small table before sitting down himself.

“Here, let me show you ...” Diogenes grabbed a slate and a piece of chalk from the tabletop and started writing. He showed his writing to Hollister. “I don't want anyone to overhear us,” it said. “Interesting, right,” he said? “So ...”

“The Resistance needs help,” he wrote on the slate, erasing when he needed more room. His handwriting was angular and hasty-looking. “The Scourge will kill everyone here. The city council will not protect us.” As he wrote, Diogenes explained how _charm_ spells worked. “We need to contact the Lyceum and ask for help. The Lyceum is a magic school in the city of Seaquen in Dassen. They want to help fight the Scourge. Magic-users unite!” Diogenes winked.

“Meet the Resistance at the Poison Apple Pub,” Diogenes wrote. “Meet before midnight tonight.” “Tonight” was underlined twice. “Contact is a woman named Torrent. She is going to Lyceum to get help. Others will go with you.”

“So,” Diogenes said aloud, “what do you think? Do you think you can help me work this out?”


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> “I hope you didn't have plans for tonight,” she said after hustling over to Reginald. “I have a mission for you that will put your particular skills to good use. The Resistance needs to get a courier out of Gate Pass tonight. With the gates closed to all non-military traffic, they need all the help they can get.
> 
> “The courier is a woman named Torrent,” staret Vilina said. “She knows about some intelligence about the Ragesions that needs to get to potential allies to the south. Meet her at the Poison Apple Pub a little before midnight tonight. Hopefully the New Years celebrations will make your escape easier.
> 
> “Now go and get packed! Once you get outside the city, who knows when you'll be back.”




"Of course I haven't plans for this evening when there's knightly business to attend to m'lady" Reginald will reply, 
"Is Torrent a codename I'm assuming? I will endaevour to meet this woman and assist in any way I am able. If there's anything else you require I will be at the pub until this evening." 

With that he'll ensure he's got all his gear, the well made sword from his father's exotic weapon collection, as well as the chain shirt he'd commissioned. Reginald will kill time in the pub while he awaits his charge, doing his best to remain low-key.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Hollister considered Diogenes' request. As he did so, the fire mage waved his hand back and forth in the air in a figure-eight, small flames dancing over his fingers, tracing the pattern in the air. It was something of a nervous habit that he had developed. With the other hand, he removed the ornate meerschaum pipe from his mouth and exhaled smoke rings into the air. After a few seconds, Hollister locked his smoke grey eyes on his companion.

"I think that I can probably help you with this," he finally answered, his voice low. "But isn't there some inherent risks associated with this type of...magic?"


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> "Of course I haven't plans for this evening when there's knightly business to attend to m'lady" Reginald will reply,
> "Is Torrent a codename I'm assuming? I will endaevour to meet this woman and assist in any way I am able. If there's anything else you require I will be at the pub until this evening."



"As far as I know, Torrent is her real name," Staret Lea says.



renau1g said:


> With that he'll ensure he's got all his gear, the well made sword from his father's exotic weapon collection, as well as the chain shirt he'd commissioned. Reginald will kill time in the pub while he awaits his charge, doing his best to remain low-key.



When Reginald arrives at the Poison Apple, he sees that it's boarded up. Posted to the door is the following sign:


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "I think that I can probably help you with this," he finally answered, his voice low. "But isn't there some inherent risks associated with this type of...magic?"




"Sure, it's a little dangerous," Diogenes said. "But it's nothing compared to the danger we're both facing being wizards in Gate Pass with the Scourge right outside. If we're stuck here, we may as well put the time to good use."


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> When Reginald arrives at the Poison Apple, he sees that it's boarded up. Posted to the door is the following sign:




Seeing the sign, Reginald will act unconcerned and see if there's a pub across the street he can wait until night for. If there's not, he'll leave the area, returning to try and find Staret Lea and let her know of the happening. 

Once his duty is complete, he will go and find an out of the way place to kill time until close to midnight before returning to the Pub.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> "Sure, it's a little dangerous," Diogenes said. "But it's nothing compared to the danger we're both facing being wizards in Gate Pass with the Scourge right outside. If we're stuck here, we may as well put the time to good use."





Standing up to take his leave, Hollister nods. "I'll do what I can to help, my friend." He then takes his leave of Diogenes. 

Returning to his own room, the wizard bides his time. He changes into clothes more appropriate for the night's meeting, and gathers what gear and such as he might need. Adar chitters at him all the while, finally climbing up onto his shoulder as the mage prepares to make his way to the Poison Apple. Then, Hollister takes his leave of the school, making his way through the darkened streets toward the pub.


----------



## Jemal (Mar 30, 2009)

About a half hour before midnight, Rashelle heads out into the streets under a cloak, discreetly making her way to the Poison Apple.  She doesn't even stop to read the note, knowing all too well what it says.  With a quick glance around to make sure she's not being watched, Rashelle turns at the end of the block and makes her way back up the alley, to the rear entrance, prepared now to meet her new allies.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2009)

Liiros does a bit of exploring in Gate Pass during the few days before the expected meeting at the Poison Apple Pub.  He checks out some other taverns, sharing a few drinks with folks then casually asking about what's going on in town, what the town's going to do when the Ragesian soldiers arrive, what they expect the weather to be like in the next few months because he's new here, what local bards are the most entertaining, and what they think about the whole situation with Ragesia under an Inquisitor's control and marching on Gate Pass and other places.

Once it's about time for the meeting, Liiros heads out into the cold, wandering around aimlessly for a few hours, acting like he's even less familiar with town than he really is now, until he 'wanders' past the Poison Apple Pub, after which he sticks close by in the alley.

[sblock=ooc]Gather Information (Charisma) check of 5.  How lame.  Lemme know how much gold he spends on drinks etc. to get whatever info he can, which is probably nothing......
1d20+2=5 
Liiros' second day or tavern visit (to a different tavern) gets a 14 for Gather Info.
1d20+2=14 [/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Mar 31, 2009)

Arriving at the meeting place about 10 minutes before the appropriate time, Illiana finds herself quite annoyed that the meeting spot closed.  She'll wait there for no more than half an hour, hoping that maybe Torrent will come anyway.  Of course, she won't simply stand in front of the tavern, but wait in a nearby pub, or lacking that place of business.  Still, compared to all of the other visitors, her efforts at secrecy are woefully inadequate.  Anyone watching could easily tell she wanted that specific pub.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 1, 2009)

*Liiros*

With the New Year approaching, Liiros has no trouble finding people who he can buy a drink for. It takes him a day of practice to get warmed up, but then he does manage to steer conversations towards topics he's interested in. He hears:

"I'm getting sick of the City Council keeping people from leaving the city. I have business to do!"

"So, are they really arresting all the magic users, or not? Because I've seen some of Gabal's students walking around, and it's not like they're being arrested."

"I hope the Resistance is ready for the Scourge. Not that there _is_ a Resistance, course. But if there was, they'd probably be the only ones left to fight the Ragesians. Huh? No, look, I'm just saying, with everyone locked in here, and magic users getting arresting, I don't think the City Council's planning on putting up much of a fight."

"Weather? Well, it'll get colder for a month or two, and then it'll get warmer."

And no one's happy with Ragesia. Some people say that under Coaltongue, at least Ragesia was civil. Under Leska, it looks like all-out war is coming.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 1, 2009)

*At the Poison Apple: Go!*

Cold winter wind howled through Gate Pass on New Year’s Eve. Half-frozen slush covered the street where foot traffic from common; everywhere else was full of ice and blown snow. Normally the streets would be full of revelers who inured themselves to the cold wind through a regimen of constant alcohol consumption. This year, concern over the approaching Scourge descended over the city like a physical pressure, pushing would-be revelers back inside and keeping door and shutters closed tight.

The Poison Apple Pub is unremarkable in appearance. It’s a two-story building attached, like many other buildings in the city, to one of its neighbors via a second-story enclosed bridge. The doors and windows are boarded up. A note is tacked to the front door.

*6:00pm*
Having found the Poison Apple Pub closed indefinitely, by 6pm Reginald is sitting in the Mountain Top pub. Whenever the Mountain Top's door is open, he can see the Poison Apple. While the door is not propped open like it normally would be on New Years, there are enough people coming and going that his view of the Poison Apple is near-constant.

*11:00pm*
Reginald sees someone, probably a human female, enter the alley next to the Poison Apple, unlock the pub's alley door, and enter.

*11:20pm*
Illiana, finding the Poison Apple closed, enters the Mountain Top and takes a seat.

*11:30pm*
Liiros, Rashelle, and Plavin all head for the alley next to the Poison Apple. When they notice each other they exchange some questioning glances. Hollister also approaches the Poison Apple, but he heads for the front door and reads the sign tacked on it. Reginald and Illiana see all four people walk to the pub.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2009)

"So," the heavily-armored elf says in a rich voice through the slit in his helm, "I take it you have also been invited to this....special event in the supposedly-closed Poison Apple Pub?"

He looks to the others that have clustered in the alley, then turns back towards the Pub and strides over to the door Staret Lea told him to use.  He knocks four times, for the four arms of the Aquilline Cross, just because it seems appropriate.  The Order's emblem is clearly visible on the white and red tabard draped over his armor, though partly covered in snow and rime.  The elf waits a few seconds, then quietly announces "Squire Liiros of the Order."  Another pause of a few seconds or less, then he tries to enter.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2009)

Hollister pulls his heavy winter cloak tight around him. He despised the cold. The mage approaches the front of the Posion Apple boldy; subterfuge was not the wizard's style. He reads the paper tacked to the door with a look of disdain on his face. Taken for questioning by the Ragesians? What was the world coming to? And what in the darkest pits of hell was the city council thinking? Hollister growls low in his throat; he despised the Ragesians more than the cold. Overcome by a moment of anger, he flicks his fingers at the paper, sending a puff of flame to consume the notice. The paper flares and burns, dropping ash to the slush covered ground.

Adar chitters noisily from Hollister's shoulder as the wizard takes a quick glance around. Hoping to find another entrance, he moves into the nearby alley.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 1, 2009)

Reginald will gather his equipment and pay any tab he has outstanding with the pub, and leave the Mountain Top Pub. He eyes the newcomers casually, and walks down the alley, intent on entering the door he saw the woman enter earlier in the evening.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Apr 1, 2009)

Illiana stands slowly and walks out, having ordered nothing.  At first, she just begins to make her way to the alley with the others, but spotting Reginald heading in the same direction, walks beside, and slightly behind him, as if the two are together.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 3, 2009)

*Introducing Torrent; Inside the Poison Apple Pub*

Liiros tries to open the door, but finds it locked. Someone unlocked it from the inside, and then opened the door a crack and peeked out. “Good, you're here,” a female human voice says. “It looks clear. Everyone, come inside quickly.”

Once inside, the Poison Apple is still unremarkable as a pub. The darkened pub is mostly empty now, its many tables and chairs pushed to one wall and covered with sheets. A single table sits in the middle of the room, with enough chairs for all of you. A small oil lamp and a keg sit on top of it, along with several mugs. At the back corner of the common room beside the bar, a staircase leads upstairs. The windows and door facing onto the street are closed, and you know they have been boarded up from the outside. On the wall behind the bar hangs a bronze bust of the former emperor of Ragesia, Drakus Coaltongue, a regal, aged half-orc with a scar cutting diagonally across his face.

Other than the six of you, the only other person in the room is the one who unlocked the door. “Hi, I'm Torrent,” she says. As tall and strong as the typical warrior, Torrent is a distinctive looking woman with tanned skin and short white hair. Under a dark winter coat she wears a breastplate decorated with blue wave-like etchings, and a holy symbol to Osprem is tied to her wrist with a leather cord. Her demeanor is smooth but forceful, like an ocean wave.

Torrent gestures to the table with the mugs and keg. “Thanks for coming,” she says. “Have a drink. Just because we’re about to go to war doesn’t mean we can’t celebrate the new year.” She grabs a mug and pulls a beer for herself. “So, it looks like the seven of us are going to spending a little time together. Why don't we all say a little bit about ourselves?” She turns a chair around and sits in it backwards facing the group, resting her elbows on the chair back.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 3, 2009)

The human carrying the large sword at his side and well-made clothing, leads the others as they enter the tavern with a nod to the woman letting them in. 

"It seems you were expecting us, Torrent. I have been sent to find you and assist you in whatever manner I am able. I am known as Korrin Brightblade. Thank you for the refreshments, although based on tonight's events I am deeply troubled and wish to hear what aid I can offer."  Korrin says, taking a seat and taking the offered ale with a smile.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Apr 4, 2009)

"I'm Squire Vresk, of the Aquiline Order.  A close friend of mine sent me here, although if you don't mind, I'll save my pledge of loyalty until after you tell us some details."  Illiana sits opposite the host, a neutral expression on her face, but hope and silent laughter at her own joke filtering through her eyes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2009)

The heavily-armored elf sits down tentatively, hoping the chair won't break under the weight of his armor.  But it would be rude to make people wait ten minutes or so for him to remove the armor....

Instead, he just removes his helm, placing it on the table before him.  "Thank you, I was hoping for some refreshment while I was here.....no use meeting in a pub, even a closed one, without grog," he says merrily, smiling and looking at everyone in the group for a moment.

"I am Squire Liiros Tivaniel of the Order of the Aquilline Cross.  Calanis chapter, in Shahalesti.  I heard of the trouble in Ragesia lately, and wished to learn if Gate Pass had more information.  It sounds terrible indeed.  The Order wants to protect Gate Pass, and I was asked to accompany someone from here on a mission to get aid from outside the city.....  Which I assume you will be discussing, Lady Torrent.  Naturally, as my arms and armor suggest, I am well-trained in the arts of combat.  Glorious Corellon has also imparted upon me some small measure of His gifts, for which I am ever grateful," he says.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 4, 2009)

The young woman removes her cloak, revealing the shining breastplate beneath it, and takes a seat. "I am Rashelle, formerly of the Ragesian army.  I served the Emperor loyally and do not wish to see the empire tainted by the rule of the Inquisitor and his 'ideals'."  She swipes her golden-red hair out of her eyes, picking up a mug and lifting it to the bust of Coaltongue before drinking.  "Nor do I wish to see the innocent people of Gate Pass trampled under his heels in his quest for power.  I have been working with the city guard since I arrived, and many of us disagree all of us wish to turn the city over without a fight when Leska's forces arrive, and so I have been sent to aid you all in obtaining help."

She sets her mug down and looks around at those gathered "Though I am skilled with both axe and sling, my true power comes from Heironeous, who guides my actions and blesses me with his magic."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2009)

The atractive, athletic, stern looking man in crimson robes and heavy winter cloak takes a seat nearby. A weasel is perched on the man's shoulder, its orangish fur quite distinctive. He removes a carved meerschaum pipe from a pocket, filling it with tobacco as the others introduce themselves. As he moves to light it, you can't help but note that he uses no flint and steel...instead, a tiny pillar of flame jets from his finger. It lasts only a few seconds, and soon the man is blowing puffs of fragrant smelling smoke into the air.

As the others finish, he speaks up. "I am Hollister Anvendri, sometimes called Avendri the Flame or Hollister the Sanguine by my peers. I have  long studied the ancient arts of magic, most recently at Gabal's School. A friend ask me to come here, that I might provide to aid the Resistance."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 7, 2009)

Torrent looks at Plavin, but before he can speak bells start ringing throughout the city. Their sound is muted inside the Poison Apple, but so many bells are ringing that it's impossible to not notice.

Torrent grimaces and straightens in her chair, saying, “That’s one year gone. I guess it’s time to get down to business. The city’s in trouble. The Ragesian army is marching on us, and will be here by tomorrow. Before then, we have a mission.

“I used to study at a magic academy to the south, called Lyceum,” she says. "They’re good people. So when word reached them about Ragesia’s ‘Scourge,’ they sent out messages calling for anyone fleeing Ragesia to come to them. They want to stand against the Ragesians, and the resistance wants their help. We just need to get a message to them.

“Normally we would have sent something by teleporting courier, but something strange is going on with planar magic. The last courier who teleported into Gate Pass, rumor is that he showed up burnt to a crisp. Not that I have that sort of magic anyway, but if we’re going to talk to Lyceum, we’re going to have to go overland. And that’s a problem, because the city’s walls are sealed. 

“Ever since their emperor died, the Ragesians have been trying to show that they’re not weak, and they’re marching an army in our direction, since the mountain pass we’re in is apparently ‘strategically valuable.’ Either way, a few idiots on the city council want to negotiate with the Ragesians, and rumor is they’re going to invite a group of inquisitors into the city to look for ‘magic-users who are hostile to the empire.’ They’ve sealed the gates of the city so no one can get out, to make sure they look like they’re cooperating, and only military personnel can get in or out.

“We’re going to have to get out of the city, and I’m open to suggestions on how. Once we’re out, I can get us safely to Lyceum, but before we get ahead of ourselves, we have a mission tonight.

“The short version is that we’ve got to meet a contact — a gnome named Rivereye Badgerface — in about an hour at a guarded depository about a half-mile from here. He’s carrying a case of vital military intelligence which he stole from the Ragesian palace, and the heads of the resistance think that it needs to reach Lyceum. We’ve got to get that case, get out of the city, and get far away from here before the idiot city council lets the Ragesian inquisitors in. Once that happens, the odds of us escaping are —“ she finishes off her mug of beer in one long guzzle “— slim.

“I know I’d love to stay here and fight against the Ragesians, but I’m no soldier, and this mission might be more important. Worst case, you get away from the Ragesians and we can part ways a few days down the road. Best case, you can come with me to Lyceum, and we come back with an army of our own to drive off the Ragesians. But we’ve got to act fast either way. Are you ready for this?”






Torrent, by J. L. Jones, from The Scouring of Gate Pass (WotBS 1)


----------



## concerro (Apr 7, 2009)

*Plavin finally speaks*

As Torrent turns her head you notice a short human male that who appears to have missed a few meals. He appears to have light armor and simple weapons. He appears to be a rogue to the naked eye. After Torrent speaks..

My name is Plavin, I am not a man of the sword, nor a man of magic, but a psion,(long pause) yes a psion.  I know that my abilities will have me marked as a spellcaster, and questions will not be asked first so I feel it is better if I never have to answer any. To answer your question Torrent, yes I am ready, and I have enough readiness to go around for any that are not ready.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 7, 2009)

Torrent looks at Squire Vesk, then at Plavin, then back at Squire Vesk. "I'd say Plavin's eagerness balances out your reluctance," she says to Vesk, "so we have a full team. Now, how in the Abyss do we get out of Gate Pass once we've met up with Badgerface?" Torrent looks at the party for suggestions.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2009)

Hollister blows a couple of large, lazy smoke rings toward the ceiling. "I've not spent much time examining the city walls and gates," says the wizard, pondering. "though certainly there must be a way other than the main gate. Several possible options come to mind, though I don't know that any of them would pan out. One, do the city's sewers perhaps exit beneath the walls? Two, are there any side gates that might not be guarded well. Three, can we get to the top of the wall, and climb down?"

*OOC: Hollister will draw up on his knowledge of architecture to see he knows anything about the design of the city that might help:

Knowledge (Architecture) check: 17*


----------



## concerro (Apr 7, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> Torrent looks at Squire Vesk, then at Plavin, then back at Squire Vesk. "I'd say Plavin's eagerness balances out your reluctance," she says to Vesk, "so we have a full team. Now, how in the Abyss do we get out of Gate Pass once we've met up with Badgerface?" Torrent looks at the party for suggestions.



Plavin

I just got back to the city fairly recently. How many ways out are there? I have not exactly been out exploring.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Apr 8, 2009)

"Don't misunderstand, I'm not reluctant.  I'd love nothing better than to keep the bearskins out of Gate Pass.  Its just that my friend didn't tell me what to expect, and the meeting was certainly sketchy enough to arouse suspicion.  Hollister, as a graduate of Gabal's school, aren't you in the military?  We could smuggle ourselves out as your escort."
[sblock=ooc]gr.. just posted this.  Well, there was more before, but I can't remember now...[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 8, 2009)

*OOC: Hollister will draw up on his knowledge of architecture to see he knows anything about the design of the city that might help:

Knowledge (Architecture) check: 17*[/QUOTE]

[sblock=check results]
In additional to what's in the WotBS Players Guide, you know:

The gates leading south are 10 ft. wide and 20 ft. high, set into a large gatehouse with room enough for eight guards to rest and keep warm. The outer walls are 40 ft. tall, crenelated, with a strange metal awning that sticks out to either side just below the top of the wall, which requires another Climb check to get around.  The far side of the wall is steep and covered in gravel and snow, making quiet movement difficult. There is a hundred foot clearing beyond each wall, and the ground is difficult terrain.

The sewers under the city actually exit into caverns under the city, leading down, not out.

Space is limited in Gate Pass, so buildings all tend to be at least two stories tall. There are a lot of sky-bridges connecting buildings on the second and higher floors.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 8, 2009)

OOC: Does Rashelle know any of the guards scheduled to work tonight that might be able to open a door for us?  or perhaps look the other way?


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 8, 2009)

concerro said:


> I just got back to the city fairly recently. How many ways out are there? I have not exactly been out exploring.



"There are maybe a dozen gates out of the city," Torrent says, "and they're all well guarded. The main gates to the North and South - to Ragesia and Shahalesti - are the most heavily guarded. The others basically just lead off into the mountains.

"Pretty much the only people leaving the gates are military patrols, all with papers from the city council," Torrent says. "We could probably climb the walls, but they're all patrolled by guards all the time, enough guards that we'd basically have to be invisible and _silenced_ to get past them."

"Regardless as to how we leave, we need to take the road south into Shahalesti. I have a route from there that should get us safely to Dassen, the country where Lyceum is."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 8, 2009)

Jemal said:


> OOC: Does Rashelle know any of the guards scheduled to work tonight that might be able to open a door for us?  or perhaps look the other way?



[sblock=what Rashelle knows]
OOC: Rashelle knows a few guards who might be willing to do her a favor, but not enough at any guardpost to get the whole party out. More senior people in the Guard who Rashelle knows are sympathetic to the Resistance, and therefore more likely to help the party get out of Gate Pass, include:

Lieutenant Davyth Longshanks, Rashelle's commanding officer. His platoon (Rashelle's platoon, for that matter) is currently assigned to be prepared to repel the Scourge when it arrives.
Captain Herreman, a captain in the city's cavalry. Gate Pass's cavalry is generally used for patrols outside the city.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2009)

"Hmm.  I've had a look around the city, but seen nothing that would help with finding a way out with the gates sealed.  While it is possible, though I do not know how possible, that I could convince some guards to allow me return to Shahalesti by myself, given that I am a warrior and not a magic-user.....and I am not in the habit of carrying Corellon's holy texts with me on the road, so I am not so likely to be branded a priest simply due to my obvious devotion.  I do not believe they would allow anyone else to leave with me, least of all a bunch of humans that may just as likely be natives of Gate Pass.  My accent is less likely to be mistaken," the heavily-armored elf muses.

"Likewise, if I did not think it absurd that we could steal...I'm sorry, borrow, some local guard outfits until we passed far enough from the gates, I would suggest we go that route and impersonate other city guards on patrol," the elf adds a minute later.  "Barring those options, I would suggest we bribe or otherwise convince some guards at one of the least-heavily-guarded gates to let us pass.  Do any of the other gates lead to a route that would allow us turn and enter Shahalesti after some distance?" Liiros asks.


----------



## concerro (Apr 8, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> "Hmm.  I've had a look around the city, but seen nothing that would help with finding a way out with the gates sealed.  While it is possible, though I do not know how possible, that I could convince some guards to allow me return to Shahalesti by myself, given that I am a warrior and not a magic-user.....and I am not in the habit of carrying Corellon's holy texts with me on the road, so I am not so likely to be branded a priest simply due to my obvious devotion.  I do not believe they would allow anyone else to leave with me, least of all a bunch of humans that may just as likely be natives of Gate Pass.  My accent is less likely to be mistaken," the heavily-armored elf muses.
> 
> "Likewise, if I did not think it absurd that we could steal...I'm sorry, borrow, some local guard outfits until we passed far enough from the gates, I would suggest we go that route and impersonate other city guards on patrol," the elf adds a minute later.  "Barring those options, I would suggest we bribe or otherwise convince some guards at one of the least-heavily-guarded gates to let us pass.  Do any of the other gates lead to a route that would allow us turn and enter Shahalesti after some distance?" Liiros asks.



Plavin

I am sure some of these guard have extra uniforms. We just have to find out who is willing to cooperate. The other issue is they should have standard issue gear that will have to be accounted for. Do any of you know someone that works in supply? Going through one person to get something done seems easier than trying to go through a couple now that I think about it.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 9, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> Do any of the other gates lead to a route that would allow us turn and enter Shahalesti after some distance?" Liiros asks.



"Any of the more southern gates will work fine for my plan," Torrent says. "My concern is that the Scourge will have patrols along every passable road leaving Gate Pass. I have a route planned that takes us past the Innenotdar fire forest that should be safe. I don't think the Scourge will waste any troops guarding a burning forest, so once we get out of the city we need to get right on our planned route.

"Oh, don't worry, I have plenty of potions to keep us from catching on fire." Torrent pats her bulging belt pouch.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

Korrin will silently seeth as he considers whether his father is involved in selling out the city to those damn Ragesians. It would be like him to do this, always looking out for his own skin. 

During these thoughts, the human was thoroughly distracted during the conversation being had about potential escape strategies and comes to the discussions late in the game. He tries to recall anything he's heard about ways out from his thieves guild 'allies' or about any stories about historical escape routes.

[sblock=OOC]
Know (Local) & Know (history) (1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=11) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2009)

"If the Scourge finds us, then the Scourge will burn," says the wizard, flames dancing across one of his hands, and a hint of hard anger in his voice. "But before that happens, we must escape the city. After pondering my architectural knowledge of the design of the city wall, I'm inclined to say that the plan involving guard uniforms sounds like our best bet. It would be a task for us to try to climb the barrier." He shrugs. "And though I'm loathe to use force against those that have done we no harm, if we are discovered we can always fight our way through."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 9, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [Korrin] tries to recall anything he's heard about ways out from his thieves guild 'allies' or about any stories about historical escape routes.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Know (Local) & Know (history) (1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=11)
> [/sblock]



[sblock=what Korrin knows]Korrin can't think of any secret tunnels out of the city. He can think of a few tunnels that connect different buildings inside Gate Pass to each other, but nothing leading outside. There are a few sally ports that the Ragesians might not be aware of, but the City Guard does, and mans them appropriately.

When Gate Pass' external gates have been closed to traffic in recent history, the best way to sneak out has been to get papers that give you permission to leave. Sometimes these have been forged, but there have been times when city councilman signed illegal paperwork, either for a bribe or for ideological reasons (since Gate Pass is an independent city, the politics can be especially vicious). Currently, the main opposition in the City Council to aiding the Scourge has been Councilman Erdan Menash. If recent history is any guide, Menash may be willing to sign papers giving the party permission to leave the city.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 9, 2009)

"In the past, certain councilman could be...persuaded...to sign the paperwork allowing us to pass without incident. I have heard rumours about Councilman Erdan Menash, that he might be willing to assist against the Ragesian influences. He is no friend of them and was vigorous in his opposition" Korrin suggests as an alternative


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2009)

"I think I have a plan then.  I can likely get us uniforms.  If we can likewise gather horses, I believe Captain Hereman might be able to smuggle us out under the guise that we are 'on patrol'.  The cavalry often leaves the city in such a fashion." 
Rashelle smiles and looks over at Korrin "If Councilman Menash signed papers for a patrol, it would look less suspicious than him signing papers for civillians to leave.  Also less suspicious than Captain Hereman simply sending out an extra patrol for no reason.  Perhaps in combining our knowledges and connections, we can get out without a fight."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2009)

Hollister nods as he continues to smoke his pipe. "It sounds as though we have a plan. Shall we get to it? I assume it will take some time to put all of these pieces together, and I should think we will want to be well gone from the city by dawn."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2009)

Liiros nods slowly.  "Yes, that may work.....  But how will we get horses?  I have not made it a habit to carry much coin with me, and I do not know any horse-sellers in Gate Pass....."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 13, 2009)

"It would also be suspicious if we purchased horses, then showed up at the gates with new mounts. Hmmm, could we just go out on foot?" Korrin says, thinking aloud.


----------



## concerro (Apr 14, 2009)

"I am sure the military has extra horses. If  Menosh or Meesh or whatever his name is can claim his signature was forged by insiders we get horses, and he won't get in trouble." says Plavin


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2009)

"Okay, it sounds like we have a good plan. After we meet up with Badgerface, we'll visit Menash and get him to write us papers to get out of town. Which could be tough, but I've also heard that Menash hates the Scourge. Then we just leave." Torrent nods to herself. "Sounds good. Anyone else have anything to add?"

When Torrent is quiet, you all notice that the bells have stopped ringing. The sudden silence gives everyone pause. [sblock=Korrin hears ...]the wooden floorboards creaking upstairs, like someone or something is moving on the second floor.[/sblock]
Everyone role initiative and say what you're going for the next six seconds.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 14, 2009)

"Trouble upstairs." Korrin whispers as he silently slides out of his chair, and moves next to the bar, crouching behind it and drawing his large curved blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Move: to H7, draw blade as part of move action, try to hide (if applicable)
Hide/MS = +6
Init: Initiative (1d20+3=7) Doh!
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

*Hollister Avendri*

Hollister reacts slowly to Korrin's whisper, tilting his head to glance at the man. "Eh?" But upon seeing his companion draw his blade, the mage rises from his chair and puts his back against the nearby wall, at the same time chanting the words to a spell that would armor his form in mystical force.



*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 11/11

Initiative: 3
5' step to N6, cast Mage Armor (duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## concerro (Apr 15, 2009)

Plavin's face takes upon a look that is more stern than normal. As his face relaxes there is a sound similar to that of a cork from a champagne bottle.  Afterward he pulls out a crossbow and scans the room for whatever may occur.


AC:16 with Inertial Armor(duration 2hours). Hit points 11/11
initiative 17
9/10 Power Points Remaining.
Crossbow Ammo 60/60


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2009)

"Hmm?  What's going on?  Perhaps we should leave before any unnecessary questions are directed at us." the elven warrior says quietly.  He gets out of the chair and steps behind it, looking around.

_OOC: Liiros' initiative: 13_
1d20+1=13


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2009)

At Korrin's words, Rashelle walks towards the stairs to peer up them, taking her shield off her back as she does so.

[sblock=ooc]
Initiative: 1d20+2=22 ... dood.  

AC = 19, HP = 15
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 16, 2009)

The only light source in the boarded-up pub is a single candle on the table you were all gathered around. When Rashelle looks up the stairs, it's hard to see much of anything. The dim light is enough to tell that she can't see anything moving in the stairwell or on the landing at the top.

Torrent says a prayer to Osprem and touches Liiros, who feels a little bit closer to Corellon. "Just in case Korrin heard something dangerous," she says. She then draws her battleaxe, making her concern clear.

OOC: That's the end of round one. Characters locations are in the attached file (Rashelle's position is now correct).

[sblock=OOC to Liiros]Torrent cast guidance on Liiros. You have to declare that you're using it before you roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 16, 2009)

Liiros straps on his shield and draws his longsword, stepping around the table and closer to the stairs, watching and listening.  The look on his handsome elven face turns hard as he anticipates trouble.

[sblock=ooc]Move 20 feet around and towards stairs.

HP 18, Nonlethal 0, AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
Active Stance: Iron Guard's Glare[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Apr 16, 2009)

Plavin climbs over the table to put himself in J5.

[sblock=AC and Things] 
AC:16 with Inertial Armor(duration 2hours). Hit points 11/11
initiative 17
9/10 Power Points Remaining.
Crossbow Ammo 60/60    [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

Edit: Removed post, since per the OOC thread Hollister goes after the baddies. So I'll wait to post.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 22, 2009)

In the tense quiet, everyone hears muted thumps from somewhere outside, like ripe fruit hitting roofs.

Then everyone except Liiros and Plavin hears a voice outside shouting, "Front door: Go!" Something slams into the front door from outside. It bulges inward and creaks. It holds. Angry cursing follows.

Torrent holds her position while checking on Hollister's and Plavin's positions.

OOC: That's all the NPC actions for this round. Now every PC goes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2009)

Liiros furrows his brow, and says quietly "This way." just loud enough for those nearby to hear.  He heads towards the side-door, grabbing his helm off the table to put it on along the way.  The elf glares at Torrent as he passes, thinking that she must've been sloppy in arranging this meeting at the Poison Apple.


----------



## concerro (Apr 22, 2009)

*Plavin*

Plavin concentrates again, and the sound of what appears to be a wine bottle being uncork fills the fills. 



Spoiler: AC and things



AC:19 with Inertial Armor(duration 2hours)  Force Screen(duration 2 minutes or 20 rounds)  
Hit points 11/11
initiative 17
8/10 Power Points Remaining.
Crossbow Ammo 60/60


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

Hollister moves closer to Torrent, away from the side door. He holds his hand half-outstretched, pointed toward the front door, ready to unleash flame upon the first person to enter the pub.



*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 11/11

Initiative: 3
Move to L6
Ready action: Flaming Burst on first enemy to enter the room

(Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2009)

Korrin hears the sounds outside and begins moving to the closet of the tavern, as he moves the shadows begin to shield him from view. He reaches his destination and waits for his prey.

[sblock=OOC]
Swift: Activate _Child of Shadows_ stance
Move: to E9 (gain concealment) with a M/S check (1d20+6)
Standard: Hide (1d20+6)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17 AC, F/R/W: +1/+5/+5, HP: 15/15

*Maneuver's Prepared* 5 - Burning Blade(x2), Shadow Blade Technique, Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones
* Stances* 2 - Flame's Blessing, Child of Shadow
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

[sblock=OOC Note to Renau1g]
You don't lose your stances when you use them. You ALWAYS have them available. You only lose actual maneuvers until you can restore them.
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 24, 2009)

With a CRASH the front door to the Poison Apple bursts open! Cold air rushes in, carrying swirls of snow. Standing in the doorway are two men. They're wearing scale mail, with saps in hand and small wooden shields on their arms. They both also carry light crossbows and shortswords.

The men open their mouths to shout and start to rush in, but before they can even take a step Hollister blasts them with fire! Slightly scorched, the men move into the pub. One hops the bar and stands next to Plavin, careful to avoid Torrent along the way {M1}. The other tries to charge Hollister, but Torrent interposes herself {M2}.

Up on the second floor, a half-orc moves to the top of the stairs {M3}. He throws something at Rashelle. It hits the ground at her feat with a BANG! [OOC: fort save DC 15 or Rashelle is deaf]. A second half-orc steps in front of the first and moves down the stairs {M4}. Armed with a sap, he swings it down on at Rashelle's head.

Suddenly, the whole building shakes! A massive BOOM! sounds overhead! Ceiling boards crack and buckle. What looks like flaming oil sprays out of the ceiling, filling the room with a flaming mist. Then the ceiling _does_ partially collapse, dropping burning debris around the pub.

Unfazed by the pub falling around around her, Torrent swings at the man in front of her with her battleaxe. She connects, giving the thug a deep gash in his side. "Take that!" she says. Having already been scorched by Hollister, the thug collapses, blood pouring out of his wound.

OOC: The {M1}, etc. match the NPC's on the battlemap, so you can tell them apart. That's all the NPC actions for round three. Now every PC goes again.

[sblock="OOC: Everyone look"]*Hollister:* I think Flaming Burst is an area effect that gives a save. Normally you'd make an "attack throw" for the spell, but to keep things moving I made saves for the two thugs. M1 got a natural 20 and M2 got a natural 1.
*Rashelle:* First, the half-orc upstairs threw a thunderstone. DC 15 fort save or you're deaf. Second, the half-orc hit AC 18 for 3 points of subdual damage.
*Everyone:* Make a DC 10 reflex save or take 1 hp of fire damage from the flaming oil mist. Also, the squares covered with hashing are full of burnig debris. They're difficult terrain (2x move to enter) and you might catch on fire if you enter them.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Neumatic]
Sorry, I normally post effects, but you are correct. Since Hollister has a 2nd level fire spell ready, Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros turns around quickly, a frown marring his handsome elven face.  As the thugs bust in and start threatening his current associates, the squire rushes back towards the group, hauling himself over the bar and calling out "Everyone, rally behind me!  I'll be your shield!"

The elf glares menacingly at the opponent threatening Plavin, and says "Face me!"
[sblock=OOC]Move to J-6.  I'm still in the Iron Guard's Glare stance, so enemies within my threatened area suffer a -4 penalty on attack rolls versus my allies.

First roll is Reflex, got a 13, followed by some rolls for granted maneuvers; rolled a 5, 3, 1, 2, and 2, so taking the first 3 non-duplicates gives me maneuvers 5, 3, and 1; Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, and Charging Minotaur.
1d20+1=13, 5d5=13 

Edit: Attack dropped.  So much less heroic, despite the fact that his attack would've missed. 
1d20+5=8, 1d8+2=4 

At the end of my turn, I am granted one more maneuver.  I rolled 5, 4, 5, 2, and 5, so the first non-duplicate (that I haven't already been granted this go-round) is the 4, yielding Stone Bones.
5d5=21 

Later, I won't bother explaining it all out, but this should give you an idea of what all my miscellaneous rolls are for and how they're handled.  My maneuvers are numbered alphabetically on my character sheet, just in case ya ever forget, DM.  I will always make the rolls under the character name Liiros Tivaniel.

*Status:* HP 18 / 18, Nonlethal 0, AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
*Active Stance:* Iron Guard's Glare
*Granted Maneuvers:* Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, Charging Minotaur, Stone Bones
*Other Ready Maneuvers:* Crusader's Strike (option 2)
*Expended Maneuvers:* None[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

*Reflex Save vrs DC10: 3 (failure)*

"Well done, Torrent," says Hollister, moving toward the side door. The mist of flaming oil in the air burned the mage's skin, despite his affinity for fire and heat. The wizard sneers and throws out a hand toward the enemy and summons more fire, taking care not to blast any of his companions.


*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11

Move to N6
Fiery Burst on M1 (unless another enemy shows himself)

[sblock=Fiery Burst]
2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock]

(Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC to Arkhandus]
M-2 is already down. Hollister blasted him, and then Torrent axed him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Damnit!  That messes up my whole action.  I don't know why they were even marked on the map if they've already become a non-threat.  I thought it must've been someone else Torrent cut down, but I guess not.

Can Liiros move to J-7 or whatever space it is between Hollister, Plavin, and M-1?  He has a speed of 20 feet in his armor, but he takes a hefty penalty to Jump checks in it, and the bar's sort of in the way AFAIK.  Rolled a total of 0 for Jump, even. 
1d20-5=0 

If it costs him too much movement to get there, he won't be able to make his (albeit failed) attack this round.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 24, 2009)

Arkhandus said:


> [sblock=ooc]Damnit!  That messes up my whole action.  I don't know why they were even marked on the map if they've already become a non-threat.  I thought it must've been someone else Torrent cut down, but I guess not.
> 
> Can Liiros move to J-7 or whatever space it is between Hollister, Plavin, and M-1?  He has a speed of 20 feet in his armor, but he takes a hefty penalty to Jump checks in it, and the bar's sort of in the way AFAIK.  Rolled a total of 0 for Jump, even.
> 1d20-5=0
> ...



[sblock=OOC: to Liiros]I should not have left M1 on the map. When I ran through NPC actions I did M1-4 first and then Torrent. I moved M1-4 on my copy of the map when I did their actions. Torrent didn't move, so I didn't think to update the map.
Let's do this: Liiros made it to J6 by hopping over the bar, but it took a double move. You missed your attack anyway, so you're not missing out on dealing any damage. Keep the maneuver you expended, too. Edit your post to reflect what happened, if you can (rather than posting a new one).[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 24, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Well done, Torrent," says Hollister, moving toward the side door. The mist of flaming oil in the air burned the mage's skin, despite his affinity for fire and heat. The wizard sneers and throws out a hand toward the enemy and summons more fire, taking care not to blast any of his companions.




Fire explodes from the middle of the bar, catching one thug in its radius. He tries to to duck behind the bar for protection, but he's too slow. He's scorched, but still alive.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2009)

Caught by surprise by the appearance of fire, Korrin is unable to avoid the deadly projectile. Cursins the minor wounds, the human rushes out of his hiding place and moves towards the bar, intent on cutting down the enemy.

He swings the massive blade with quickness and precision as it draws some of the shadows dancing along the walls in the flames and as the blade strikes true, the shadows cling to his foes eyes.

[sblock=OOC]
Reflex (1d20+5=8) 
Move: to H6 (gain concealment) (avoiding the fires)
Standard: Attack M1 with Clinging Shadow StrikeAttack; Damage (1d20+4=23, 2d4+1=6) 
1d6=5 Bonus Damage for Clinging Shadow Strike
Crit Confirm (1d20+4=6) *Nope regular attack for 11 damage & Fort DC 13 or suffer a 20% miss chance on attacks for 1 round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17 AC, F/R/W: +1/+5/+5, HP: 14/15

*Maneuver's Prepared* 5 - Burning Blade(x2), Shadow Blade Technique, Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones
* Stances* 2 - Flame's Blessing, Child of Shadow
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## concerro (Apr 25, 2009)

*Plavin attacks*

Plavin levels his cross bow at enemy M2, and presses the trigger. As soon as the bolt is in flight he is loading another one.

"We need to get out of here!"

[sblock=result of the attack]
crossbow attack (1d20+4=15)
attack roll for the crossbow (1d8=8)
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]I forgot to add the -4 for firing into melee so now that 15 is an 11[/sblock]

[sblock=AC and things]
AC:19 with Inertial Armor(duration 2hours)  Force Screen(duration 2 minutes or 19 rounds)  
Hit points 11/11
initiative 17
8/10 Power Points Remaining.
Crossbow Ammo 59/60[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 25, 2009)

Korrin said:
			
		

> Korrin swings the massive blade with quickness and precision as it draws some of the shadows dancing along the walls in the flames and as the blade strikes true, the shadows cling to his foes eyes.



Korrin's slash separates the thug's head from his head. Shadows swirl around the head as it tumbles to the ground. The body follows a moment later.


			
				Plavin said:
			
		

> Plavin levels his cross bow at enemy M2, and presses the trigger. As soon as the bolt is in flight he is loading another one.



Plavin's shot goes wide, but his target drops anyway thanks to Torrent's battleaxe. While Plavin concentrates on his shot, the thug in his face takes a swing at him with his sap. The sap *chunks* against an unseen field and the thug curses.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2009)

Rashelle Flings wide her cloak, drawing her sword and shield fluidly and swiping at the Orc above her.  "I've two Orcs over here! We must take care of them before we leave." She calls to the others, ears still ringing somewhat from the explosion.

[sblock=ooc]
Fort save vs Thunderstone (1d20+4=22) 
Ref Save vs flaming mist (1d20+5=24) 
Attack/Damage vs orc (1d20+5=16, 1d8+2=10) 
Current AC = 19  Current HP = 15(3 subdual)
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 28, 2009)

Jemal said:


> Rashelle Flings wide her cloak, drawing her sword and shield fluidly and swiping at the Orc above her.  "I've two Orcs over here! We must take care of them before we leave." She calls to the others, ears still ringing somewhat from the explosion.



Rashelle's battleaxe** bites down into the half-orc's {M4} ribs. His studded leather armor blunts the blow, but the battleaxe still breaks bone and forces leather and metal into flesh. A dark red stain in the leather spreads from the point of impact. The half-orc staggers, but stays on his feat.

In response, the half-orc {M4} draws his morningstar and takes a mighty swing at Rashelle.[sblock=attack]21 to hit Rashelle for 10 damage[/sblock]The half-orc at the top of the stairs {M3} ducks around behind the wall (OOC: B18->B17 where you can't see him anymore. He's on the map where Rashelle last saw him going).

Torrent looks over at Rashelle, then at the debris covering the floor. Taking a deep breath, she runs to her. Unable to completely avoid the burning debris, she arrives there badly burned.

OOC: That's the end of NPC actions in round 4. Now everyone goes again.

** In the Rogue's Gallery, Rashelle has a MW battleaxe, so that's what I went with.


----------



## concerro (Apr 28, 2009)

*Plavin*

Do we finish the ones that are upstairs or do we run for it? We should not leave behind witnesses do they can tell any others where we went, but we don't want to stay around for reinforcements either. 

Plavin stays alert for any intruders.

[sblock=AC and things]AC:19 with Inertial Armor(duration 2hours)  Force Screen(duration 2 minutes or 18 rounds)  
Hit points 11/11
initiative 17
8/10 Power Points Remaining.
Crossbow Ammo 59/60         [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2009)

Liiros says "Leave the stairs and let me rush them!  I'm better armored and I can tend your injury in the process!  Trust me!"  The elven squire says to the others, "We'll leave once we deal with those upstairs who wish us harm.  You can start evacuating now if you wish."
[sblock=OOC]Delaying until just after Rashelle's action.  Then I will move into the space she occupied (assuming she moves as Liiros directs) to face her opponent.  Then I will change stances to Martial Spirit after moving.

If she doesn't move out of the way, Liiros will just move to space G-5 and take total defense to wait for her to move or something.  I will not change stances yet if that is the case.

At the end of my turn, I am granted my fifth maneuver, not that I'm getting the chance to use any yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2009)

"Fools," curses Hollister under his breath. Then he calls to his companions. "The damn building is coming down in flames! Let the bastards burn!" Realizing that he is standing quite alone near the door, with no view of the enemy, the mage shrugs, grips his dagger tight in hand, and steps outside into the alley.


*Move to O8*


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2009)

Seeing no further enemies in his vicintiy, Korrin turns his attention to survival and joins Hollister in the alley.

[sblock=OOC]
Reflex (1d20+5=8) 
Double move to either O7 or O9 depending on if there are enemies, Korrin wants to be in front of the mage. If no enemies visible goto O9. (gain concealment) (avoiding the fires)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17 AC, F/R/W: +1/+5/+5, HP: 14/15

*Maneuver's Prepared* 5 - Burning Blade(x2), Shadow Blade Technique, Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones
* Stances* 2 - Flame's Blessing, Child of Shadow
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2009)

Rashelle glances at Liiros, but she's pinned in by the orc and Torrent, and has little recourse but to continue her fight.  "Wish I could!" She winces in pain as she concentrates on holding the orc off until she's got room to do something.

[sblock=ooc]
Action: Full Defense, bringing my AC up to 23

Rashelle can't move, even with a withdraw action, without provoking an AoO, and as she's only 2 hp away from unconsciousness, I'm gonna pass on that action.  
Sorry, Arkhandus.  Why not just move to F6 and attack from there?

DM - Yes Rashelle does indeed have a battleaxe.  My bad on the last post, I got confused with another character.

AC: 23, HP: 5(3 subdual)
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 29, 2009)

EDITED 10:13 AM EST April 29

Hollister opens up the alley door and steps outside. The cold winter air bites at his exposed skin. It's immediately obvious to him that something big is going on. Buildings all over the city are burning. The firelight paints a sickly orange onto the black smoke rising from the fires. Debris litters the street. People are starting to run out into the snowy streets, many of them still putting their coats on. Children scream. 

Of more immediate concern are the two men and one snarling dog standing at the near end of the alley ({M5} and {M6} in N10 and P10, and the dog {D1} in O10). Looking in the other direction down the alley, Hollister sees a wall of some sort blocking his path (between O4 and O5). "Good, a caster," one of the men {M5} says. "That's 100 gold as good as in our pockets."

Sitting on a horse in the middle of the street is a man in grey plate armor {K1}. He's armed with a greatsword. He seems to be watching the events going on in the pub, but it's impossible to tell because his helmet keeps you from seeing his face.

A moment later Korrin moves outside and steps between Hollister and the thugs.

Back inside, Liiros moves next to Torrent, but can't seem to find room to attach the half-orc on the stairs.**

Before Torrent can heal Rashelle, the half-orc in front of her {M4} takes another mighty swing at her with his morningstar. The attack is too high, and Rashelle easily ducks under it.

The half-orc upstairs {M3} peeks out around the corner stealthily and fires a crossbow bolt at Rashelle. The half-orc is not stealthy enough, though, and Rashelle sees him easily. He's also a bad shot. The bolt *thunks* into the wall behind her.

Back outside, the hot air rising from the burning buildings creates eddies and dust-devils of snow. One of the thugs shouts a command and the dog snaps at Korrin, but unsuccessfully. Both thugs swing their saps at Korrin. Both don't even come close to connecting.

While all this happens, the man in grey plate sits unmoving on his horse.

Finally, Torrent manages to drop her battleaxe and cast a spell to heal Rashelle. She then steps away, giving Liiros room to approach.

[sblock=OOC]Lirros needs to make a DC 10 reflex save or take 5 fire damage from the burning debris in G5.
Torrent heals Rashelle for 6 hp.
Okay, now everyone's gone. We're into the next round.
This is actually pretty exciting. I don't know if I've ever run a fight in a burning building before.[/sblock]

** OOC: There's a wall between E6 and F6, so Torrent and Rashelle are in the two locations on the first floor anyone can attack the half-orc from.


----------



## concerro (Apr 29, 2009)

Plavin moves out the door to O6. At first he wanders why Hollister and Korrin have not gotten farther away. Then he notices the wall and the others that are definitely not on his side.

In a very frustrated voice: This is going to be a long day. 

[sblock=AC and Things]AC:19 with Inertial Armor(duration 2hours)  Force Screen(duration 2 minutes or 17 rounds)  
Hit points 11/11
initiative 17
8/10 Power Points Remaining.
Crossbow Ammo 59/60                  [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2009)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

[sblock=ooc]That's exactly what I thought, and why I didn't think Liiros could even try anything against the half-orc until Rashelle got out of his way.

_*poorly-worded tactical statement removed*_

Liiros' Reflex save for last round: 4
And this round, if needed: 10
1d20+1=4, 1d20+1=10 
Crud.  So I took 5 fire damage last round.[/sblock]

Liiros grumbles and turns away from the two women standing around near the stairs.  "Everyone outside!  We don't want to be caught in more fire and debris!"


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 29, 2009)

OOC: I edited Torrent's actions in post 94 to reflect the fact that she was distracted by the DM's in-laws being over at his house. There's no reason why Torrent didn't move out of the way and let the tank in.
Arkhandus, you should edit your post to reflect Torrent's new position.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2009)

"So, you like fire?" asks Hollister loudly as the men with the dog confront he and Korrin. He smiles wickedly. "Then have a taste of it!" The mage snaps his hand in the air, and a sudden burst of flame suddenly appears to singe the dog and the man who spoke about a reward for casters. As the flames crackle, he hears Korrin's warning, and shuffles backward down the alley.


*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11

Fiery Burst centered on the intersection of squares N10/11, O10/11 (should catch D1 and M5)
Then move to O6

[sblock=Fiery Burst]
2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock]

(Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
I do not enjoy being told how to play my character, Arkhandus.  Feel free to make suggestions, but don't presume to order me around again.
If you don't like that, then just tell me and I'll pull out of the game so you can have the show all to yourself.

I'll post IC after I get a response.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2009)

Korrin shouts to Hollister "Move back down the alley!" as he turns his attentions to the men in front of him.

[sblock=OOC DM/Rhun]
I'm holding off as it's a free action to speak in combat and waiting for Hollister's actions before posting. 

P.S. This is exciting, it's always fun when the PC's split up
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=penumatik/Renau1g]
Post edited above to reflect movement.

And yes, this is exciting. I'm just glad Korrin decided to tag along. with Hollister. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]I'm just trying to convey how forceful Liiros is talking.  He can't do anything to help Rashelle as long as she stays put in the line of fire.  I don't even know if he'd be able to hit the half-orc from where Torrent was standing, since the stairway wall may give the half-orc cover or full cover.  I don't presume to control anyone else's character, but I am trying to convey Liiros' forcefulness in the current situation.

Do whatever you want with Rashelle, I'm just doing what Liiros would, which is trying to get her out of harm's way and out of his way so he can do something about her attacker.  He's an elf, and some degree of arrogance/self-importance is normal in an elven personality.  And Corellon didn't give him his combat abilities so he could squander them, as he sees it; he has a duty to fulfill.

If Rashelle just ignores the elf, he'll leave her to her own devices and go outside to help the others.  He just isn't as aware of their danger yet.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2009)

Staring at the enemies before him, Korrin allows a smile to cross his face as the flames erupt behind them. He switches his defensive stance and a thin red glow emits from his skin momentarily and then disappears. 

"Yes, let's see how much you like the flame's" Korrin agrees with the mage, his falchion trailing a flame as he strikes at the foe, but the narrow confines of the alley hamper his more open fighting style.

[sblock=OOC]
Free: Shift stance to Flame's Blessing (Fire Resistance 5)
Standard: Burning Blade Attack; Damage; Fire Damage (1d20+4=9, 2d4+1=5, 1d6+1=6) 
Move: 5 ft step North
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17 AC, F/R/W: +1/+5/+5, HP: 14/15

*Maneuver's Prepared* 5 - Burning Blade(x2), Shadow Blade Technique, Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones
* Stances* 2 - Flame's Blessing, Child of Shadow
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 30, 2009)

The two thugs at the end of alley smile as another unarmored individual enters the alley. They look confused when Hollister makes his comment about fire. Then the fiery burst explodes in front of them. It singes the dog and one of the thugs, but both remain up and ready to fight. Korrin's flaming blade does even less, missing both thugs and their big dog, too.

All the fiery attacks heat the air. When the attacks are over, the hot air rises. Cold air rushes in behind it. The PCs all shift further back into the alleyway.

[sblock=OOC]That's everyone but Rashelle and Liiros, who are still inside the Poison Apple with Torrent.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

Liiros turns away after waiting a few moments and seeing that it's pointless.  He hustles over towards the front door that the first attackers came in through, and he steps outside to see what the situation is out there.
[sblock=ooc]Double-move to the front door and just outside it, moving 5 feet out from there towards the open plaza or whatever.  He's just going to assume the Heironean has her own tactics in mind and will cede the stairs to her.

So wasting my last turn and going outside now to get out of the burning building.  Not my preference, but oh well, Liiros is slow-moving in his armor and has limited options, since he's no caster.  Just a tank that heals with _violence_.

Changing stance to Martial Spirit.

Maneuver rolls: 3, 4, 4, 4, 5, 1, 4, 1, 3, 1.  End of my turn resets my granted maneuvers, to numbers 3, 4, and 5, so Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, and Vanguard Strike.
10d5=30 

*Status:* HP 13 / 18, Nonlethal 0, AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
*Active Stance:* Martial Spirit
*Granted Maneuvers:* Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones
*Other Ready Maneuvers:* Charging Minotaur (option 1), Crusader's Strike (option 2)
*Expended Maneuvers:* None[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2009)

'He's right' Rashelle thought to herself as Torrent left too.  With a glance upwards at the Orc, she feinted an attack and then dove past him, heading for the exit.

[sblock=actions]
My fancy way of saying Rashelle takes a withdraw action.  Now that I understand the layout a bit better, I see that If I move down to F6 with my first 5 feet he can no longer attack me and thus no AoO, then finish my move by heading to the door (Preferably avoiding fire if possible)
AC 19, HP 5(3 subdual)
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 30, 2009)

As Liiros and Rashelle head out the broken front door of the building, they do their best to navigate the burning debris, but no safe route can be found.

The half-orc at the bottom of the stairs {M4} starts to chase after Rashelle, but is stopped short by Torrent as she hacks at him with her battleaxe. The half-orc drops unconscious, bleeding on the floor.

Outside in the alleyway, the unscorched thug {M6} drops his sap, draws a light crossbow, and shoots at Korrin. The scorched thug {M5} kicks his (also scorched) dog {D1} into the alley and follows close behind. The dog snaps at Korrin. The thug tries to hit Korrin with his sap but can't get close enough.

Realizing she's the last person in the pub, Torrent hustles after Liiros and Rashelle. She can't avoid the burning debris, though, and gets singed.

The man in grey plate outside backs his horse up. Though armed and armored, he doesn't appear to preparing to attack anyone.

OOC: That's another round. Everyone can go again.

[sblock=OOC]There's no way for Liiros and Rashelle to reach either door without going through one square of burning debris. Both of you need to make a DC 10 reflex save or take 3 (Liiros) or 1 (Rashelle) hp of fire damage.
M6 rolled 18 to-hit Korrin for 6 points of damage from the crossbow. He attacked after Korrin backed down the alleyway but before D1 moved, so it should be an attack without cover and not firing into melee.
I'm having trouble copy-pasting over the second floor map with outside ground grid. If I can get it working tonight I'll post another map, but for now just assume 11-15:A-J  is open street.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 30, 2009)

Now that Korrin was in his desired location he calls back over his shoulder. "You keep hitting them, I'll hold them off" he says, grimacing at the bolt sticking out of his thigh.

He turns to the dog and focuses on the strength and durability of a mountain as Korrin swings the falchion at the poor mutt. 

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Stone Bones on Dog Atk; Dmg (1d20+4=18, 2d4+1=7) Hits AC 18, if it hits, gain DR 5/adamantine for 1 round.
Move: n/a
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17 AC, F/R/W: +1/+5/+5, HP: 8/15

*Maneuver's Prepared* 5 - Burning Blade(x2), Shadow Blade Technique, Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones
* Stances* 2 - Flame's Blessing, Child of Shadow
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

Hollister laughs aloud, a haughty, arrogant laugh...the laugh of someone who sees something that his foes apparently don't. "That's right," he says under his breath. "Bunch up." With a grim smile on his lips, he let's loose another blast of flame...he doesn't care so much about the nearby building, as long as it takes down his foes.


*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11

Fiery Burst centered on the intersection of squares O9/10, P9/10 (should catch D1, M5 and M6)

[sblock=Fiery Burst]
2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock]

(Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

The elven warrior sees some thugs blocking the alley, so he realizes that those he sent outside may be in trouble.  Liiros moves in to rectify that, by clanking over to the nearest thug in his heavy armor and bringing his sword down upon the troublemaker!  Unfortunately, he just grazes the thug.

However, Liiros draws upon Corellon's insight to strike _just so_, drawing up some earthen forces to gird him against retaliation for a few moments.  He also feels some of his pain from the burns subside.

As he does all this, Liiros glances at the horseman and calls out "Who are you, and are you responsible for this?!  We won't let you burn Gate Pass and assault her citizens!"[sblock=ooc]Liiros should actually be in J-10 at the start of this round.  AFAIK the baddies already bust open the front door, and he only had to pass through one burning square before making a diagonal, and then going around the next burning square to go out the door and step a bit closer to the thugs threatening the alley.

I'll edit in his Reflex save after my question in the OOC thread is answered regarding the frequency of saves.

Liiros moves to N-10 and attacks M(5) with Stone Bones, applying the +1 from Torrent's Guidance spell to his attack roll.  If Liiros hits, he gains DR 5/adamantine for 1 round.  First roll is the attack, second is damage to M5, third through fifth are for determining his next maneuver granted.
1d20+5+1=24, 1d8+2=3, 5d5=14 
I rolled a 24 to hit, so I'm going to assume that hits......for a measely 3 damage to M(5).  But, Liiros gets his DR 5/adamantine for 1 round, and his Martial Spirit stance heals him of 2 damage, bringing Liiros to 15 HP.  Rolled 2, 2, 5, 3, and 2 for granted maneuver, so he's granted Crusader's Strike.

*Status:* HP 15 / 18, Nonlethal 0, AC 19, Touch 11, Flat-Footed 18
*Active Stance:* Martial Spirit
*Granted Maneuvers:* Vanguard Strike, Leading the Attack, Crusader's Strike
*Other Ready Maneuvers:* Charging Minotaur (option 1)
*Expended Maneuvers:* Stone Bones[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 1, 2009)

Korrin's vicious attack kills the dog. It's dying whimper fades just as Hollister's fiery burst ROARS behind the thugs at the end of the alley. They're unprepared to dodge an explosion behind them. They're engulfed in fire and die screaming. While good for the group as a whole, it _does_ interfere with Liiros' plan.

After Liiros shouts at the man in grey plate, he replies, "Don't think I had anything to do with the destruction of Gate Pass. The Ragesians pay good money for live spellcasters. I had assumed that with the City Council ready to capitulate to the Scourge, the city would be spared. I was wrong. I'm not willing to deal with anyone who would destroy the city I'm currently in. I told my men by the alley to stand down once the Ragesians started bombing the city, but your sudden appearance," he points at Hollister, "was too tempting."

"I don't know what your plans are," he continues, "but I would encourage you to leave the city if you can." With that, he spurs his horse into a gallop and heads off down the street.

The pub everyone just left crackles and pops as it continues to burn. Around the city, flames reach into the sky from other burning buildings. People continue to pour into the street. You can also see soldiers trying to reach their posts, but mass of people in the street are making it difficult for them to hurry anywhere. Above it all, a cacophony of bells rings out from all about the mountain pass.

OOC: We're out of combat rounds now.


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

Hollister claps Korrin on the back. "Well done, warrior." Then, he pushes past, exiting the narrow confines of the alley for the openness of the street.  He turns his face to regard his companions. "I suppose this changes our exit plans?"


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel, HP 13/18*

Liiros glares at the man as he rides away, trying to memorize his face or at least the look of his armor in case he ever faces that one someday.  _'Mercenary,'_ he thinks with scorn.

The elf sheathes his sword for now and checks out the alley, gesturing for the others to come out after he sees that they're alright.  "We need to get moving.  This doesn't look good, and what that rider just said bodes ill for Gate Pass.  We should find the one Torrent needed us to find, and get out of Gate Pass as soon as we can, while the city's still in chaos.  Ragesia is probably using burning debris in its catapults or something.  So keep your eyes out for falling projectiles," he says to the group, turning about.


----------



## Jemal (May 1, 2009)

Rashelle gets singed a bit as she makes her way out, just in time to see the man galloping away.  She leans heavily against a nearby wall, calling upon her faith to renew her body.  After a moment she stands tall once again, the only signs that she was just in a battle being the soot in her hair and a small spattering of blood on her armour.
"Before we move, are any others badly injured?  I can heal your wounds before we venture off into this chaos."

[sblock=ooc]
Ref save vs flaming debris (1d20+5=7) Takes 1 fire damage.
CLW on self (1d8+4=12) Magical healing heals a like amount of subdual damage, so she should be full (She had 11 dmg and 3 subdual)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2009)

"Nothing major," says Hollister, looking at a burn on his hand where the flaming oil had landed. "To tell the truth, I rather like the sting of the fire." The wizard smiles a bit. "Someday I hope to have enough mastery of my element that these types of things won't bother me in the least."


----------



## pneumatik (May 2, 2009)

"Wait," Torrent says. "Before anyone casts any more spells, let me use my wand." She pulls out a wooden wand and taps it on her burns. They heal almost instantly. "If the night doesn't get better, we're going to need this."

After everyone is healed up, she says, "I hope you're all still up for meeting Badgerface at the depository. It's one gate further to the east, so we'll be heading away from the Scourge." Torrent looks towards the main western gate, about a mile to the west of you. You can barely hear the sounds of fighting floating on the cold mountain air.

[sblock=OOC]Torrent has a wand of cure light wounds. It heals 1d8+1 hps. Roll the dice yourself and tally up how many charges you use. The wand is full, so don't worry about it running out before everyone's healed.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hollister claps Korrin on the back. "Well done, warrior." Then, he pushes past, exiting the narrow confines of the alley for the openness of the street.  He turns his face to regard his companions. "I suppose this changes our exit plans?"




"Thank you, that was also an impressive display sir mage." Korrin replies, stabbing each of the men in the alley to ensure they won't be returning. "Criminals and murderers shall not be tolerated." he says coldly.



pneumatik said:


> "Wait," Torrent says. "Before anyone casts any more spells, let me use my wand." She pulls out a wooden wand and taps it on her burns. They heal almost instantly. "If the night doesn't get better, we're going to need this."
> 
> After everyone is healed up, she says, "I hope you're all still up for meeting Badgerface at the depository. It's one gate further to the east, so we'll be heading away from the Scourge." Torrent looks towards the main western gate, about a mile to the west of you. You can barely hear the sounds of fighting floating on the cold mountain air.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Torrent has a wand of cure light wounds. It heals 1d8+1 hps. Roll the dice yourself and tally up how many charges you use. The wand is full, so don't worry about it running out before everyone's healed.[/sblock]




"My thanks m'lady. So we'll continue on, yes? This chaos should aid our escape" Korrin replies, requiring 2 charges to recover most of his strength.

[sblock=OOC]
Well... recovered 5 hp on 2 chareges of the wand... good ol' IC 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Hollister smiles and offers Korrin a half bow. "Fire is an effective means of crowd control, I have found."

At Torrent's words, the fire mage nods. "Indeed, let us get on with this meeting. And if luck holds, then perhaps this chaos will aid in our escape. If the town is indeed being attacked, then it should at least reduce the number of guards we have to deal with while leaving."


----------



## Arkhandus (May 3, 2009)

Liiros agrees "We should get moving.  Hopefully the gnome will be there early, but if not, we'll just have to wait for this Badgerface fellow...."  He gestures for Torrent to lead the way to the meeting place, then falls into step behind her.  Luckily, he's brought along all of his gear.


----------



## concerro (May 4, 2009)

*Plavin*

Plavin prepares to fall in line with the rest of the party.


----------



## Jemal (May 4, 2009)

Rashelle nods - It would be wise to save her own, more powerful, healing magics for someone in serious need of them.  
She heads with the group to their meeting place.


----------



## pneumatik (May 5, 2009)

“Oh, good,” Torrent says, “I was afraid you'd want to get out now. Stout companions, all of you! Now, if something happens to me, the depository is an eighty foot tall building. It's smack in the middle of the next district to the east. It's in a walled compound and is always guarded – you can't miss it. Rivereye will be in it. He looks like what you'd expect an ugly gnome to look like. He's pretty hard to miss, too. Now, c'mon, let's get moving.”

Threat of war kept the populace of Gate Pass inside, but the war itself is bringing them out. People mill about everywhere, trying to find somewhere safe and quiet. There's a general flow of civilians to the east away from the attack, but it's balanced out by the Gate Pass soldiers who are heading west, towards it. Between the mob in the streets and the burning buildings, the remaining snow in the city has turned to slush and water. In some places the water has re-frozen, making the street dangerously slippery. The flames roar and the mob shouts. You smell burning softwoods and smoke and frightened people.

Before you reach the gate into the next section of town, you hear a piercing scream. “HELP ME!” A young mother leans out of the fourth-story window of a nearby burning building. “SAVE MY BABY!!!!” She's holding a tiny baby bundled in blankets. Her building and all those around it are four stories tall. Most of them are burning, though one next-door building is not burning. There's a sky bridge from that building to the one the woman is in.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

"Damnations," says the wizard, his keen mind quickly taking the situation into account. Heroics weren't exactly Hollister's style, but he did have the means at hand to save the woman's baby, and probably the woman herself. He whispers the words to an incantation designed to protect himself from the heat. 

"I'll be back in a few minutes," he says to his companions, and then rushes into the non-burning building.


*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11

Cast Stand the Heat, and then Hollister will make his way to the 4th floor and then woman.

(Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2009)

"What's he doing!?!" the elf exclaims, watching Hollister utter some incantation and then run off.  Liiros turns to the others and says "We'll hoist somoene up to grab the infant and carry it down.  Me and....Rashelle?  Or Torrent?"  Will hoist the others up.  One of you will form the second level of the ladder.  Kyl, Plavin, climb up after that.  Whichever one of you is the best climber should go on from there to retrieve the infant and carry it down."

The elven warrior sets down his extraneous gear, like the sword and shield, then gets in position under the distressed woman, crouching and cupping his hands together to hoist up someone else.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2009)

"That was likely some sort of protection spell so he can get in there and help them.. I'm unfamiliar with arcane magics, but the building he ran into adjoins this one at the top, and they're on the top floor."  Rashelle looked from the elf to Hollister's form dissapearing into the adjacent building, and wished she wasn't wearing such bulky armour.

[sblock=ooc]
Question for the DM - How on fire is this building?  Flames shooting out the side or is it climbable? 
Question for Arkhandus - correct me if I'm wrong, your plan is we assist someone in climbing the outside of the building to the fourth floor where the woman is, correct?  
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
Also, 4th floor...that's probably 32+ feet high; I'm pretty sure we don't have the number of PCs necessary to reach them from the ground. 

Hollister is unarmored, which means his movement isn't reduced, and his spell will protect him from heat, if not the fire itself. He should be able to reach them fairly quickly.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2009)

Seeing Hollister run into the flames, Korrin feels the pull of the woman's cries drawing him action. Shifting his feet and drawing upon the desert's heat to protect him, Korrin will also rush into the blaze.

[sblock=OOC]
Gain Fire Resistance 5 while in the stance, also unarmoured and unencumbered
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]That was the idea, a human ladder to help the nimblest party member, whoever that would be, to reach the baby and carry it down more easily to safety.  Not much chance of it now, with Korrin and Hollister both running off to go through the burning buildings.  I think Plavin is the only one left outside who isn't wearing heavy or medium armor and such.  And I dunno if he has any climbing skill at all, let alone enough to reliably climb up there and carry down the baby.

Martial Lore check of 6, so Liiros didn't recognize Korrin's new stance.
1d20+3=6 [/sblock]
Liiros sees Korrin run off into the burning buildings as well, and just gapes at his passing.  "What the heck is HE doing?!?" the elf exclaims.  Looking at the remaining three people outside with him, he sighs and stands up, putting on his discarded gear.  "I guess there's not much chance the four of us alone can reach the woman from here.  We can only hope those two know what they're doing," he grumbles.


----------



## concerro (May 5, 2009)

I hope so to.  Plavin watches out for any trouble

[sblock=OOC]
I just made a post to let everyone know I am following the story
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 6, 2009)

It takes Hollister half a minute (5 rounds) to reach the top of the adjacent building. It's usual inhabitants now out in the street, Hollister's ascent is quiet except for his boots on the wooden floors. At the top of the stairs, the door to the roof is locked.

When Korrin runs into the burning building, the heat is overwhelming. Every step he risks catching on fire, and the superhot air sears his lungs.

Rashelle appraises the burning building. It's clear there are flames on floors one through three inside the building, but so far the walls aren't burning. Approaching the building, Rashelle thinks the heat is low enough that the building could be climbed, at least for now.

Torrent looks at Liiros as he cups, then uncups his hands. "For a second," she says, "I thought you were going to try to catch the ba- uh, wait, we _could_ catch her. We just need a ... a, uh, blanket or something. And some more people." She starts trying to get members of the mob to help.
[sblock=ooc]Hollister: The lock on the door requires a key. It's a sturdy wooden door.
Korrin: Every round in the building you take 1d6 fire damage and have to make a DC 15 reflex save or catch on fire. Your stance will give you +2 to the reflex save. I'm assuming you're going to run up to the room the mother and child are in. It takes seven rounds (navigating the burning building is difficult, and then you have to find the room the mother and child are in. You damage for those seven round are: 1d6=3, 1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=6, 1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=5. If you catch on fire, you damage for each round is: 1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=3.
Everyone else: If you want to help Torrent get people, you'll need to both role-play and make some social skill checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2009)

[sblock=For DM]
Is there a window nearby that Hollister can look out and see the mother and her baby? His companions? He obviously doesn't have a way through the door...blasting it down would probably take too long. 

[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> When Korrin runs into the burning building, the heat is overwhelming. Every step he risks catching on fire, and the superhot air sears his lungs.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> Korrin: Every round in the building you take 1d6 fire damage and have to make a DC 15 reflex save or catch on fire. Your stance will give you +2 to the reflex save. I'm assuming you're going to run up to the room the mother and child are in. It takes seven rounds (navigating the burning building is difficult, and then you have to find the room the mother and child are in. You damage for those seven round are: 1d6=3, 1d6=1, 1d6=1, 1d6=6, 1d6=6, 1d6=2, 1d6=5. If you catch on fire, you damage for each round is: 1d6=5, 1d6=6, 1d6=3, 1d6=2, 1d6=2, 1d6=6, 1d6=3.
> [/sblock]




Korrin coughs as he fights his way through the blazing building, "Hollister, where are you *cough, cough*"  he calls out as he continues towards the woman's room.

[sblock=OOC]
Note that Korrin currently has Fire Resistance 5 from the stance as well so there are only 4 attacks that'll do any damage (and they only do 1 point) 
Reflex: Reflex Saves (1d20+7=23, 1d20+7=21, 1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=9, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=18) So he didn't catch on fire for any of the damage that'll break through the resistance. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2009)

Liiros sees what Torrent is doing, and decides it's better than just waiting for the two other people he's known for all of ten minutes or so to find and rescue the woman and her baby.  He marches out amidst the mobs, raising his arms, and shouts out "HELP!  LISTEN!  People of Gate Pass, your kinsmen are in danger of burning!  Aid us for just a minute in rescuing a mother and her child!  The Ragessians are just trying to stir fear and make you bend to their demands, give up your homes, your freedom, and your hard-earned posessions to craven Ragessians who fear battle!  Resist!  Fight these paltry fires and save your kinsfolk!  Start here!  Bring us a blanket with which to catch the infant, form up beside this building, and hoist your fellows into a living tower to rescue them!  None need burn if we hurry and work together!"  Liiros will resume forming part of the bottom of the living tower/pyramid if enough people gather to help.
[sblock=ooc]I think dropping a baby from 4 stories up would jostle the baby rather badly and maybe cause some damage, even with a cloth tarp/blanket (there are no trampolines here, they're a modern invention).  So best we combine the two ideas and form at least a short human pyramid, give the top person or people a blanket, and then call out for the mother to drop her baby the short distance into the waiting blanket.

Diplomacy check = 16.  Oh well.  Hopefully, circumstance bonuses?
1d20+5=16 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For DM]
> Is there a window nearby that Hollister can look out and see the mother and her baby? His companions? He obviously doesn't have a way through the door...blasting it down would probably take too long. [/sblock]



As Hollister heads to a window, over the roar of the flames he can hear Korrin's shouting coming from the adjacent burning building.
[sblock=OOC]I'll do better than that. I was assuming (based on the text in the mod itself) that Hollister wanted to go to the roof and run over the roof to the burning building, and then do something to rescue the mom and baby. If you'd rather go through the skybridge on the fourth (and top) floor, he basically encounters the same situation. There's a door on each end of the sky bridge that's locked from the inside of each building. Hollister can easily unlock and open up the first skybridge door, but the next skybridge door is locked similarly to the door on the roof.
As far as finding a window, yes you can. Getting to it and unlocking and opening it takes two rounds, putting Hollister at seven rounds total.
Now Hollister and Korrin are synchronized - both seven rounds into the encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 7, 2009)

Liiros' pleas for aid manage to attract the attention of a handful of people, all those carrying or shepherding children of their own. They appear to be a little torn between getting their own children to safety and helping the endangered mother. Their children are terrified and anxious, though, and if the audience isn't further encouraged to help soon their children will drag them off.

[sblock=OOC]Liiros' speech and gathering people takes three rounds.
I'm using the PHB (well, SRD) rules for diplomacy, FYI.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2009)

*Hollister Avendri, 7 rounds into encounter*

Frustrated by the locked doors, Hollister instead works to find a window, as close to the screaming mother and her child as possible. Finally getting the window open, he pokes his head and shouts across to the woman.

"I cannot get to you, but I can save you and your child. But you must trust me. I am a mage from Gabal's School. My magic can get you safely down, but you must trust me. Can you do that?"


*OOC: This post obviously assumes something crazy hasn't happened prior to round 7/*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

_OOC: Anyone else gonna help persuade the mob?_


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2009)

*OOC: Rashelle has a +6 Diplomacy check, but I personally have no idea what to say to a mother to get her to leave her child in the middle of a city under siege to save someone else... "Please"?*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2009)

_OOC: We're not really asking them to abandon their children....just hold off on running away for a minute...._


----------



## Arkhandus (May 11, 2009)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros looks around, and calls out "We need only a moment's aid before you flee with your own children!  The Ragessians have already launched their fire attacks in this vicinity, and will need much time to ready their siege weapons again!  They will target other buildings to put ablaze!  There is still time to save the woman and infant from _this one_ before it burns down!  I swear as a Knight of the Aquilline Cross that your children will be safe here for a few minutes while we save the infant!"

The elf sighs mentally, and thinks with both sadness and disdain, _'Elves would not leave their kinsmen to die so ignobly by fire and smoke.  Are these humans so short-lived that they value life so much less?'_
[sblock=ooc]Another Diplomacy check, of 11.  Crudstunk.  I can only hope for circumstance bonuses to save me from terrible rolls. 
1d20+5=11 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 11, 2009)

Down on the ground, Liiros has managed to collect a handful of young parents, mainly fathers, who pass their children to their spouses. Three men without any children underfoot have also stopped to help, making seven total. One of the men is carrying a large blanket-bundle of possessions. He dumps it out on the ground and starts shaking out the blanket. The others start looking at each other uncertainly. It's clear that none of them have any idea how to make a human pyramid.

Four stories up, the trapped mother looks over at Hollister and says, "Okay, okay! What do you need me to do?"

OOC: Call that the end of round seven.


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2009)

"My magic will allow you to float to the ground, as slow as a down feather." The wizard puts a stern look on his face and wags his finger at her. "But the magics do not last long. When I tell you to jump, you must jump. Otherwise you will burn. Can you do that?"


----------



## pneumatik (May 13, 2009)

The woman looks down at the people milling about four stories below. "Uh, o-, okay." She tries to prepare herself to jump, but the window is small and the sill is too high for her to comfortably rest on foot on it. "Wait." She ducks back inside, then reappears a few seconds later better positioned. It looks like she moved a chair up to the window. She has one foot on the seat of the chair and the other on the windowsill. She's hunched over and starting to lean out the window, with one hand on the window frame to steady herself and the other on her screaming baby. Hot air rising up from out the windows of the lower burning floors blows her hair about.

[sblock=ooc]It's now round nine. The woman looks as prepared to jump as she's going to get.
Hollister's window is 20 feet to the woman's right in the adjacent building. It's similarly sized, so jumping out will be similarly difficult.
Korrin, if you want to have reached the room the woman's in by now, you can without needing to make any rolls. Or, you can have reached Hollister over in the adjacent building. (Hollister would have unlocked his building's skybridge door, and Korrin can unlock the skybridge door for his building.)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2009)

Hollister quickly casts his spell, whispering the arcane words of power. "JUMP, NOW!" he yells across at the woman.


*Cast Feather Fall on the woman AND her baby, just in cast she somehow drops the child. As soon as he sees her drifting to the ground, the wizard will rush back downstairs.*


----------



## pneumatik (May 14, 2009)

The woman starts to step out of the window, but stops suddenly and almost drops her child when she looks down at the ground. She looks back into the room, hugs her child closer, and closes her eyes.

She leaps out of the window.

Hollister sees the woman's face tight with worry and fear. His spellcasting carries over the roaring of the fire.

As the woman falls, and falls ... and falls ... Hollister sees surprise replace her worry.


By the time the people on the ground can see her face, her latent exhaustion is visible.


Standing with her feet on the ground, she hugs her child and cries. The residents of Gate Pass gathered around give the party a brief round of ragged applause.
[sblock=Feather Fall]I looked up Feather Fall. You can get both the woman and child separately. The spell only targets freefalling creatures, though, so you can't cast it in advance. Casting it is an immediate action, so you don't have to ready an action to cast it or anything.
More generally, the verbal component of a spell has to be spoken in a "strong voice" (my interpretation, anyway), so you can't really whisper it. It doesn't matter in this case, but I don't want the wrong precedent to be set.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

[sblock=Pneumatic]
No worries, since he can cast it as an immediate action after they jump. 

Also, per RAW, all spells with a verebal component are supposed to be cast in a loud commanding voice I believe. I just hate Vancian spell casting. 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2009)

Korrin will rush across the skybridge, seeing that Hollister appears to have convinced the woman to jump to safetly and trusting the wizard to have a plan.


----------



## pneumatik (May 15, 2009)

Korrin meets up with Hollister right as he's casting _Feather Fall_. Looking out the window, Korrin and Hollister see the woman float to the ground. As you watch her, you can both feel the intense heat radiating from the neighboring building.


----------



## concerro (May 15, 2009)

Plavin wishes he could do something *so the party could move on*, then feels remorse for such a selfish thought, realizing that the self-importance of others may have led to his current plight.

He looks around for an open path to use *after *the civilians are safe.


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Hollister waits a few seconds to make sure they hit the ground safely and then turns to head back down to the street. "Come on, Korrin. Let's get out of here before this building goes up too."


----------



## Arkhandus (May 15, 2009)

Liiros almost panics when the woman jumps down, his human-and-elf pyramid unready, but sighs when the woman floats down slowly.  "Well that was unexpected....  You could have said something, Hollister!"

The elf looks to the people gathered around, and calls out "It appears the woman and her infant are safe!  You should get your children to the safer side of town!  We will do what we can here!"  He goes to check on the woman and her baby, making sure they're in decent shape after whatever smoke they've inhaled, then shows the woman which way she should go now for safety.

_Heal check: 16_
1d20+1=16


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Hollister waits a few seconds to make sure they hit the ground safely and then turns to head back down to the street. "Come on, Korrin. Let's get out of here before this building goes up too."




Korrin goes to speak, and instead coughs as the smoke really begins to affect him. He simply nods to Hollister and gestures for the mage to lead the way, doubting his wisdom and brashness in rushing into the building.


----------



## pneumatik (May 16, 2009)

Liiros can't find any serious injury on the mother or child. Neither can Torrent, who also checks them both over. "He's right," she says. "You two should get away from the fighting. Go east." She points in the same direction the party's heading.

By the time Hollister and Korrin reach the street, the crowd has already dispersed into the flow of humanity filling the streets. "Good work, guys," Torrent says to Hollister and Korrin. "Now, c'mon. We still need to get to Badgerface."


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

"Indeed, let us be on our way." The wizard moves to follow Torrent, falling in next to Korrin. Hollister had spent most of his spell power for the day, and wanted someone he trusted nearby should they run into any further issues.

*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11

(Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours)

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 16, 2009)

"Let's get on with it then.  But I do hope this gnome arrives early as we shall, seeing as the city is in turmoil right now and our best chance at leaving may be during this havok," the elf says, walking beside Torrent when she starts toward the meeting place.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Adar pokes his head out from Hollister's pack and sniffs at the smoke in the air, chittering wildly. Hollister smiles and reaches up to pet his familiar's head. "No, this fire is no doing of my own," he says quietly to the weasel.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2009)

Korrin will switch his footwork to draw the shadows around him as he moves, keeping next to the mage.

[sblock=ooc]
Change to _Child of Shadows_ stance
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 19, 2009)

With the party assembled again, Torrent leads you further into the city. Panicked people surround and press against you. The air is filled with smoke and flames, screams and the faint *clank* of warfare. Overhead you can barely make out the leonine winged shapes of Gate Pass's elite griffin riders heading west, towards the assault.

Suddenly the night sky above fills with flickering light as a gout of flame erupts among the griffin riders! The firelight illuminates the griffins and their riders, reflecting off their polished metal armor. Its source is also illuminated: A might red dragon. Directly underneath the dragon, people panic and scatter.

Pushing through the crowds and conflagrations, you squeeze through the gate into the next district. Further away from the attacking scourge, the streets are less crowded, making it easy to reach the depository. It's an eighty foot high tower located in the center of the district and surrounded by a fenced compound. The compound is a square with sides over 100ft long and is ringed by a 20ft high iron fence.

"Badgerface should be inside the tower," Torrent says. "He expects to meet someone named Peppin, but Peppin's dead." She leads you directly to the front gate to the compound. "I have an account here, so they should let us in without a problem."

Torrent confers with one of the guards for a minute. Admitting the entire party appears to be a issue until you hear Torrent explain that, "rioters don't wait patiently to be let in - in fact, they're the opposite of that."

Just inside the entry gate are a pair of beautiful fountains; one depicting four
elemental spirits common to local legends — a dragon, a worm, a kraken, and an eagle — and the other dominated by a statue of Emperor Coaltongue, posing with his torch held high, lit by continual flame. The rest of the compound grounds are well-kept gardens lit by torches.

One of the guards from the main compound gate leads you to the very sturdy door into the depository tower. He leans close to it and whispers what must be a password, because you hear the door unlock. "It's dark inside. I have lanterns for you if you need them," he says. "There are two guards on each floor, in case you can't find your locker. There's also one really ugly-lookin' gnome inside, so you might run into him." Torrent's face brightens at the mention of the gnome. Taking a lantern from the guard, she enters the tower.

The first floor of the tower is one huge room, and though the far side is hidden in shadows, it looks to be about sixty feet in diameter. A broad stone ramp circles clockwise upward to the left of the door, while the interior of the room is filled with aisles of metal lockers, each slightly larger than a coffin propped upright. The ceiling is twenty feet high, supported by squat round columns.

[sblock=OOC]I've attached a PDF with a map of the depository tower. You may need to zoom in a little to see it clearly. Please say where you are on level 1 when you enter. We don't need to go into initiative order yet, but it's time to be on a battlemat.[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (May 19, 2009)

*placement*

Plavin moves over to I-9


----------



## Arkhandus (May 19, 2009)

Liiros continues to walk beside Torrent, or at least moves back to her right side after passing through the door.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Hollister follows behind Torrent and Liiros, making sure no to lag to far behind.


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2009)

As they pass the statue of Emperor Coaltongue, Rashelle stops and says a brief prayer to her deceased leader before hurrying to catch up with her companions.

Rashelle makes sure she is the last to enter, taking a second lantern and keeping an eye on their exit.  Once inside she stays beside the door unless motioned forwards by the others, covering their backs.


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Korrin stays close to Hollister, keeping the mage safe seems to be the human's goal, a rock in this chaos for him to stick to.


----------



## pneumatik (May 20, 2009)

Once the party is inside, the depository closes the tower door. The noise of the assault is almost too faint to hear, and while it may not be any warmer in the tower than outside it, at least inside there's no biting wind. You see no light or other movement other than yourselves and your lanterns.

Torrent holds her lantern up and looks around. "He should be in here," she says. "In fact, I figured he'd be right here." She gestures to the area in front of the group. "All he's doing is waiting for us. Maybe the Scourge is making him cautious?"

OOC: I need two listen checks from everyone. Also, updated map attached.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

"Perhaps. I advise caution." Though his words are spoken with confidence, it is obvious that Hollister is a bit nervous in the darkened confines of the depot. Adar peaks out from the wizard's pack, his ears raised as he listens for sounds in the darkness.


*Listen Checks: 15, 16*


----------



## Arkhandus (May 20, 2009)

Liiros replies "We should check the other floors.  I don't see how the Scourge could have gotten any forces into the city yet, aside from that dragon we saw in the sky.  Hopefully that mage's school will have some war-mages prepared to shoot it down."

_OOC: This is getting ridiculous.  IC hates me._1d20+2=10, 1d20+2=8


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2009)

Korrin draws his blade and strains to hear anything moving in the darkness, like the mage he is nervous at the silence.

[sblock=OOC]
Listen Checks (1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (May 20, 2009)

*My ears are plugged*

Plavin draws his crossbow and scans the area for danger.

[sblock=listen check]
9 and 5
Listen Checks (1d20+2=9, 1d20+2=5)
[/sblock]

After edit: 
[sblock=AC]
AC=16  Flat 14  Touch 12 
Inertial Armor 1hr 45 min[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 22, 2009)

[sblock="Liiros"]Immediately after entering the tower, you hear someone speaking upstairs somewhere.[/sblock]
[sblock="Korrin, Hollister"]Immediately after entering the tower, you hear someone speaking upstairs. It sounds like spellcasting. If you have spellcraft, you can make checks to know the spell.[/sblock]
After a couple moments of waiting, Rivereye Badgerface makes his appearance descending the ramp from the second floor. As he comes into the light, he looks as ugly as you've been led to expect. He's pug-faced with a runny nose, and he's wearing blue robes.

"*cough* *cough* Good to see you made it," he says. "I caught a cold on the way here from the Ragesian capitol. It's horrible." He stops at the bottom of the ramp.

"Sorry we're a little late. There a war outside," Torrent says to him.

"Well, I'm glad you and your companions are safe, Pippin," Badgerface replies. "Now, it's just up on the second level. Come on." He motions for the party to follow him back up the ramp.

[sblock=OOC]Everyone make a spot check. Also, updated map attached and picture of Badgerface pending.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 22, 2009)

Liiros holds back a foul look, but can't stand to look at the ugly gnome for very long before he looks away, looking upward instead of at the gnome after a few seconds.  His usual smile is flattened into almost a grimace.  Still, his sharp elven eyes don't miss much.  Which isn't particularly a virtue this time.  By Corellon, that gnome is repulsive!

_Spot 19_
1d20+2=19


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2009)

Rashelle follows the group, maintaining the rear and trying to pay more attention to her surroundings than the deformed little man.

[sblock=ooc]
Listen Checks (1d20=4, 1d20=16) 
Spot (1d20=12) 
Also your sblocks/Color's aren't working right, probably b/c of the Quotations.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2009)

Like Liiros, Korrin is distracted by the appearance of the gnome, but tries to find that little something that he feels at the back of his neck.

[sblock=OOC]
Spot (1d20+2=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Hollister stays near Korrin, his eyes glancing about, but not really seeing anything in the dark. 

*
Spellcraft Check: 16
Spot Check: 05
*


----------



## pneumatik (May 27, 2009)

"Hang on," Torrent says. "Korrin, let me check your ribs again before we go up that ramp. I don't want you to puncture a lung." She leans in close to Korrin, putting her head almost on his shoulder as she looks at his back. "My name's not Pippin," she whispers. She makes a wide-eyed face to the rest of the party while pressing on Korrin's ribs. "Okay, everything looks good. Lead the way, Badgerface."

Assuming nothing else happens, Badgerface will walk on up the ramp.

[sblock=Hollister]Hollister recognizes the spells he heard cast as _disguise self_ and _unseen servant_.[/sblock][sblock=ooc]No new map, since no one's position has really changed. We're not in initiative, so if anyone wants to act, just jump in. If you attack, though, roll initiative.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2009)

Hollister grabs Korrin's shoulder as Torrent leans in, and whispers to the both of them, but so the gnome cannot hear. "It is a trap. Badgerface is under the guise of an illusion spell. We need to take him now, while the situation is slightly in our favor."


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2009)

Korrin listens, and prepares to strike.

[sblock=OOC]
Init (1d20+3=20) 
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (May 28, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]renau1g has the right idea, I think. Everyone role initiative. Also, I updated the map. "Badgerface" moved five feet up the ramp while all this was going on, Torrent moved adjacent to Korrin, and I took the liberty of moving Plavin up.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (May 28, 2009)

Liiros is slow to react to the whisper, not sure what to make of it or what he should do.
[sblock=ooc]Initiative 9
1d20+1=9 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

"Ho, Badgerface," calls Hollister, trying to delay the man. Even as he speaks, the wizard begins summoning his fiery power to blast the illusion-cloaked being.


*AC: 16 (mage armor), HP: 10/11

Initiative: 22 (Nat 20)
*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2009)

Initiative (1d20+2=16)


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 2, 2009)

OOC: Hollister is the only person who goes before the NPC(s), so he goes now. Then the NPC(s) will go, and then everyone. Go, Hollister, go!

concerro, whenever you get a chance, jump in. Plavin will hang out for now, I guess.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

With all that Hollister had seen thus far this day, and the fact that he clearly heard the gnome casting an illusion spell, the wizard decides to strike first. If he was wrong, and the gnome truly was their contact...well, that would be unfortunate.

Keeping his place behind Korrin, the mage summons fire, blasting the gnome with scorching heat.


*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11
Initiative: 22

(Mage Armor in effect)

Fiery Burst centered on the intersection of squares J3/4, K3/4 

[sblock=Fiery Burst]
2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 3, 2009)

Badgerface dives away from Hollister's fiery burst, and it appears to not effect him at all! When the flame clears, Badgerface appears to somehow be standing taller than he was before. His appearance wavers, and you briefly see the faint image of a taller individual in his stead.

Without bothering to look back at the party, he sprints off up the ramp. "HELP!" he shouts. Once he reaches the top of the ramp, you hear a door open as he keeps running. Finally, he shouts "Keep the door closed."

"Wait a second," Torrent says. She casts a spell, and you all feel a divine presence and smell sea air. "Okay, go!"

[sblock=OOC]Now everyone goes. If you draw weapons don't forget about the lantern you might be holding.
Torrent _blessed_ the party.
Even though "Badgerface" is on the updated map, no one can quite see him from where they start the round. He's on the second floor. If the fight reaches the third floor, I'll copy/paste the map of the floor, or something. Finally, the door on the second floor in E2 is open. Others out onto the balcony are closed.[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Plavin*

Plavin grins and says, "I guess its time to catch a gnome"

init roll (1d20+2=3)

[sblock=AC and things]
PP=8
AC=16  Flat 14  Touch 12 
Inertial Armor 1hr 45 min         
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2009)

Korrin draws the shadows around him and rushes up the stairs after the enemy calling out "He's an assassin, get him before he can warn any others" as he runs up the stairs.

[sblock=OOC]
Swift: Activate _Child of Shadows_ stance
Double Move: Follow Badgerface, gain concealment
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
17 AC, F/R/W: +1/+5/+5, HP: 15/15

*Maneuver's Prepared* 5 - Burning Blade(x2), Shadow Blade Technique, Clinging Shadow Strike, Stone Bones
* Stances* 2 - Flame's Blessing, Child of Shadow
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2009)

Liiros mutters _"Imposter!"_ and rushes for the stairs to pursue.  _"What treachery is this?!"_  However, the elf is too heavily armored to follow as swiftly as the others do.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2009)

"DAMN!" swears Hollister as "Badgerface" gets away. "After him! He is an imposter, wearing a cloak of illusion to confuse our eyes." The mage moves to follow after Lliros and Korrin, keeping a safe distance back.


*AC16 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11
Initiative: 22

(Mage Armor in effect)

Move

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2009)

The very confused priestess readies her shield and sling and follows the crowd upwards.

[sblock=ooc] Missed the part about not being able to see him, so I accidentaly rolled Sling shot vs imposter (1d20+4=17, 1d4+2=3) this in case you see it in the future and wonder what it was for.  I guess ignore it.  Rashelle follows everyone up the stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Jun 5, 2009)

Plavin uses the entire round to double move up the stairs as fast as possible.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 5, 2009)

The party rushes up the ramp after the traitor. When you reach the second floor, you see that one of the balcony doors is open. Through, you see the fake Badgerface standing at the railing next to one of the tower's support columns. Standing upright, his illusion continues to falter. It's clear to everyone who can see him that's he's an elf or half-elf.

In the distance beyond the balcony, the sky is on fire. Flames from burning buildings close to western end of the city leap up. Gouts of flame and magical light from dragons and griffin riders punctuate the scene.

While you watch, the fake Badgerface clambers up the support column. He climbs without tools or handholds. Instead, his hands and feet stick directly to the column surface. While you watch, he carefully climbs two stories on the outside of the column.

As Hollister watches the fake Badgerface, something tries to close the balcony door on him. Whatever force is trying to close the door must not be strong, because Hollister barely moves when the door hits him.

Meanwhile, inside the tower a glowing ball of light floats down from the third floor and hovers above the rows of lockers on the second floor. You're not sure if it's possible, but you think the light looks menacing.

It's 20 feet from one floor to the next. Each floor above the first is ringed on the outside of the tower with 15ft-long banners. So if you stand on the second floor balcony, the ends of the banners hanging around the 3rd floor should be at head-height.

[sblock=ooc]Now everyone goes again.
Knowledge (the planes) to identify the glowing ball of light.
New map is attached.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

[sblock=For Pneumatik]
Hollister's Knowledge: the Planes check is a 9, which I would guess isn't good enough.

How far away is the light sphere?
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 6, 2009)

OOC: The light sphere is marked on the map as LA at G9 on the second floor. It's size small. And Hollister's Knowledge check is too low to identify it.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2009)

"Lets not be near whatever that is when it explodes."  Having no clue what the light means, Rashelle continues to the next staircase and runs up the stairs after the imposter.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

*Pneumatic: Further clarification: Is the balcony outside of the tower itself, or is it still on the inside of the tower? And I'm guessing we have to cross this floor to get to the other set up stairs up?*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 8, 2009)

Jemal said:


> "Lets not be near whatever that is when it explodes."  Having no clue what the light means, Rashelle continues to the next staircase and runs up the stairs after the imposter.




"Indeed, let's not mess with it." Korrin agrees as he charges alongside Rashelle


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2009)

Liiros agrees, _"We must hurry after the imposter!"_ as he continues to run up the stairs and over to the next set of stairs, behind many of the others due to his heavy armor.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 9, 2009)

Hollister rushes to follow after the others, keeping his eyes on the light sphere all the while.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 10, 2009)

[sblock=Answers to Questions - for everyone]You're all at the top of the stairs up to the second floor (except Liiros and Torrent, who are still on the stairs). To get to the stairs from the second floor to the third, you need to run across the second floor to around H11. That's right near the ball of light, so you can't both stay away from it and run up to the third floor.

The balcony is outside the tower. So right now, Korrin is outside on the balcony about 20 feet above the ground. Hollister's in the doorway to get outside.

Finally, I don't have the non-pdf version of the map, so I can't post an updated one. Everyone, either confirm that you're running past the ball of light or say whatever else you're doing. I should be able to post a response tomorrow night. [/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Jun 10, 2009)

Plavin will go to the 3rd floor.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 11, 2009)

Liiros is hustling to reach the third floor, but will give the strange ball of light as wide a berth as possible while doing so.


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 19, 2009)

Seeing the impostor run up the outside of the tower, the party heads across the second floor to the ramp leading up. Torrent and Liiros lag behind, their heavier armor weighing them down.

As the rest of the party get closer to the ball of light, its menacing aura is almost palpable. Hollister and Rashelle are overwhelmed and feel themselves weaken.

Rashelle is the first to start up the ramp and gain a clear line of sight to the glowing orb. It shoots two rays of light at her, but both go far wide. The orb floats 10 feet above the second floor, ready to shoot at the next person to come into view.

[sblock=OOC]Now everyone goes again.
Hollister and Rashelle are both -2 to all attacks, saves, and AC for 24 hours.
New map attached. The Rivereye Badgerface impostor is on the map where you last saw him, since no one can see him now.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 20, 2009)

Not liking the weakness caused by the orb of light, Hollister decides to see how it fares against fire. He raises a hand, and flames explode around the ball of light. The wizard then ducks back out of sight.


*AC14 (w/mage armor), Hit Points 10/11
Initiative: 22

(Mage Armor in effect)

Fiery Burst at ball of light. Then take cover.

[sblock=Fiery Burst]
2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Feather Fall, Stand the Heat + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere
[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2009)

Korrin pushes past the others, continuing to draw shadow's around himself as he moves up the stairs.

[sblock=OOC]
Double Move up stairs 
[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Jun 24, 2009)

Plavin is double moving until he gets to the fourth floor, but only if at least one party member is within sight

[sblock=AC and things]
PP=8
AC=16  Flat 14  Touch 12 
Inertial Armor 1hr 45 min         [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2009)

Liiros hustles onward to the next stairway, huffing as he tries to gets up to the next floor in time to help the others deal with the imposter.  He tells the others _"Get upstairs!  If it follows, then we'll deal with it!  I don't even know why it attacks!"_  The elf clanks along in his heavy armor.

[sblock=ooc]Double-move again.  My Will save bonus is +2 if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jun 25, 2009)

Hollister's fireball explodes around the ball of light, but when the flames dissipate the ball remains. It returns fire with another ray of light, but Hollister dodges while he moves up the ramp. Hollister shoots another fiery burst, and this time he destroys the ball of light.

Plavin, Korrin, and Rashelle ignore the ball of light and continue running up the ramp to the third floor. The floor is unlit. The rows of storage lockers merge with the darkness beyond the range of lantern light. The group runs across the third floor to the ramp up to the the fourth floor, and then up again to the fifth. 

One of the balcony doors on the fifth floor is open. Plavin, Korrin, and Rashelle run onto the balcony. They see the impostor Rivereye on the roof of a building adjacent to the depository tower grounds. Lit by the fires burning in the city, it's obvious he's really an elf. He's obviously fleeing, and is 45 feet away from you when Hollister catches up.

Torrent and Liiros loose sight of the faster party members when the two are only on the third floor. "Wait!" Torrent says. "This could be a trap. Anyone could be hiding in that darkness." She slows. "And there should be other guards here, too. Something isn't right."

[sblock=OOC]I sped things up a little bit. I'm still figuring out the best way to handle certain situations in a pbp environment, I guess.
Every PC except Liiros are on the fifth floor (top floor) balcony, with line of effect to the rapidly fleeing Rivereye impersonator. Liiros and Torrent are paused on the third floor, near the ramp up to the fourth floor.[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Jul 2, 2009)

*Plavin goes for the capture*

Plavin move forward 15 feet, and begins to concentrate. When he relaxes a ball of green goo is in his hand. He throws it at the elf.

[sblock=ooc]
I used  Entangling Ectoplasm
The attack roll was 
Ranged Touch Attack  (1d20+3=20) 
If hit the elf will be entangled for 5 rounds. There is no save, and no SR/PR.
[/sblock]

[sblock=character info]
PP=7
AC=16  Flat 14  Touch 12 
Inertial Armor 1hr 45 min                  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

"A trap? Really?" The sarcasm in Hollister's voice is sharp. He shakes his head. "Regardless, we must catch the imposter. We need to determine his motives. The way should now be clear." With that, the mage hustles after his better armed and armored companions.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=Plavin can't move forward 15 feet]Plavin and company are on the balcony looking out at the impostor, who's running across the roof of a building near the depository tower grounds. Plavin can't more than a couple of feet closer to the impostor without climbing over the balcony railing and falling 80 feet to the ground.

The party has a whole round before the elf impostor elf double-moves away, so if you can come up with some way to get Plavin closer you can use the same attack roll.[/sblock]



concerro said:


> Plavin move forward 15 feet, and begins to concentrate. When he relaxes a ball of green goo is in his hand. He throws it at the elf.
> 
> [sblock=ooc]
> I used  Entangling Ectoplasm
> ...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros hustles onward, up the damnable stairs, huffing as he lugs his heavy armor up yet another flight of stairs.....  _"What.....do we do?  .....Go back down?  ......Move on......to our objective instead?  .....We don't need.....the gnome, or his imposter, do we?"_ the elf gasps out between breaths.  He unlimbers his longbow from one shoulder as he climbs the last flight of stairs, knowing that there's no way he'll catch up to the imposter on foot.

[sblock=ooc]I don't know how far Liiros has to move to reach the floor that the others are on, or to catch sight of the fleeing imposter.  But if he can do so with 20 feet of movement, he'll fire an arrow at the imposter.  Though I doubt he gets far enough with just one move action, so more likely he spends the whole round just jogging.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 4, 2009)

[sblock=It'll take Liiros a several rounds to reach the rest of the party]Liiros is down on the third floor. The party is up on the fifth floor. It'll be at least three rounds before Liiros or Torrent can get up there. That's why Torrent is planning on searching on her way up to make sure there aren't enemies hiding behing the rows of lockers. If nothing else, someone, or some_thing_, had to take out the guards who should be on floors 2-5.[/sblock]


----------



## concerro (Jul 5, 2009)

Plavin is visibly upset as he realizes none of his powers will reach the elf. He decides the best thing to do is to see what everyone else wants to do.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 13, 2009)

Korrin looks to Torrent and asks "Do you know a way out of the city without your informant? If not, let's try searching floor by floor and maybe we can find him, otherwise we should get moving. Whoever he works for will find out we're here soon enough and will come looking"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

"Yes," says Hollister, stroking his goatee. "We have to escape the city before we are overwhelmed and caught."


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 15, 2009)

"You guys have the right idea," Torrent says. "Let's go see if we can find Badgerface, or at least all the guards that are supposed to be here."

Down on the fourth floor you find several tower guards and one gnome unconscious and tied up. Nearby is a dead half-orc guard (the only one in the group) who's cause of death is probably the horrible burns on his face.

Torrent recognizes the gnome as Rivereye Badgerface, your contact. She quickly revives him and explains what happened to the party. Badgerface says, "That impostor must have been one of the elves who jumped me. They took the case I was carrying, but I convinced them it was trapped and I didn't know the password. There's no trap, but the case is locked pretty well. The Lyceum will be able to open it, but don't be upset if you can't."

"Go back to the people who captured you," Torrent says. "If they have the case, we need to find them."

"Right, right," Badgerface says. "Well, I overheard the elves talking to with that ball of light. I don't speak elven, but the light ball spoke celestial, which I do speak. It sounded like they had a contact at Gabal's magic school. The case itself is black metal, about a foot long and wide and half a foot deep. The whole thing is adamantine, including the lock."

"Okay," Torrent says. "Unless you guys can think of anything else we should do, I'll go get the guards from outside."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"If they are going to Gabal's, that is an advantage for us..." says Hollister. Fire dances over his fingers as he speaks. "I have many friends and acquaintances at the school."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2009)

"Although I have no dealings with the school we should approach with caution as they might already have bribed or otherwise turned you contacts against you now that they know we're coming" Korrin replies


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

"Perhaps." The wizard shrugs. "If that is the case, then they shall burn for their treachery."


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 16, 2009)

Torrent unties and revives the unconscious guards. You all explain what happened, including how the half-orc guard was killed. Those of you who pay attention to the guards' reactions notice that none of the guards appear to be especially upset at the half-orc's death.

Though they accept your story, they still don't let you leave the tower until they've inspected all the lockers in it to make sure nothing was broken into. By the time you're out of the tower, dawn is not too far off.

When you're away from the guards, Torrent says, "I know we need to get that case back, but I'm starting to fall asleep on my feet here. The resistance has a safehouse underneath the temple of Olidammara* that's just a few blocks from here. We could catch some rest and chow there. *yawn* I don't think anyone's awake over at Gabal's right now, either."

"I certainly appreciate all your help," Badgerface says, "but regardless of what you choose, I'm off to the temple."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2009)

"Hollister, do you require rest to recover your spells? Otherwise I suggest we stay with Badgerface" Korrin asks


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

"I could use some rest to recover, yes," says Hollister, nodding. "Is it staff to stay another day in the city, though?"


----------



## concerro (Jul 16, 2009)

Plavin says, "That is the question I was going to ask and as much as I hate to admit I am out of ideas, so whatever you decide is fine with me."


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 17, 2009)

Once you leave the depository grounds, the streets are mostly empty. Fear may have overcome panic in Gate Pass, or perhaps everyone's just too tired to be outside. You can see multiple buildings charred from fire but no longer burning. The city is almost silent. You hear no more explosions from the Scourges firebombs or the sounds of combat from the western gate. If anything, it's even colder than last time you were outside. You can't see any light yet, but it feels like dawn can't be far off.

Torrent looks around. "For whatever reason, the Scourge seems to have stopped at the gates. I would guess that if we keep our heads down, we'll be okay. Gate Pass is full of people, and it's not like they should have a reason for coming after us specifically. We'll sleep in the temple basement until we're ready to go again and then try to blend in with whoever's on the streets during the day."

[sblock=What's going on?]Skill checks to better understand what's happening:
Knowledge Local Gate Pass
Knowledge Local Ragesia
History[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Hollister pulls his cloak tight around him. "It seems the attack has been repelled for the nonce. Perhaps we should get some rest."


*Knowledge: Local +5

I don't know how, but I missed picking up Knowledge: History...guess that is one for when we level up!*


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 18, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Elven Crusader*

Liiros seems distracted for a while, following but saying little, as he considers what's going on.  What did elves have to do with this?  Miserable traitors.  They're quite possibly putting Shahalesti at greater, or at least earlier, risk!

Eventually, though grudgingly, he replies _"I suppose I too could use a brief rest from running around town, up and down flights of stairs, in this heavy armor.....  But we shan't linger in Gate Pass for long!  A brief respite, then we head for Gabal's Academy and seek out the miserable thieves, retrieve the case, and make haste out of Gate Pass to complete our mission."_

The elf sighs and follows the others to the temple.  It occurs to him that they're going to take refuge beneath a temple to the human god of thieves, and the irony is bitter to him.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

"Excellent. Lead on, Torrent!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 21, 2009)

"Yes, let's grab a few moments of rest before continuing on. No point in giving our foes any additional advantage." Korrin agrees


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hollister smiles. "Indeed. They already seem to have enough of an advantage."


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 22, 2009)

Torrent leads you a few blocks through the city to the Temple of Olidamarra. While generally referred to by adventurers as the goddess of thieves, Olidamarra is also responsible for revelry (of the drunken sort), gambling (for fun, not winning) and other, less socially-acceptable ways to have fun by spending money. It's not the first faith people would think of when seeking sanctuary.

The small temple is mostly empty. Most of its priests had been out in the city looking to help keep revelers safe. With the attack, who knows what happened to them. Torrent speaks privately with Sindrik, the senior priest currently in the temple, when you arrive. Sindrik then leads you to stairs down hidden in a storage room. The stairs lead to a small room stocked with water, some food, first aid supplies, and cots. Torrent and Badgerface head straight to bed.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

After eating lightly of the provided food, Hollister also quickly settles down to bed. He assumed his companions would post a guard, but wasn't too worried about it. Adar would keep his eyes open; indeed, although the ferret curled up next to its master, its eyes never seemed to be completely closed.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Trusting in their hosts to provide them a restful night, Korrin will bunk next to Hollister, his trusted blade lying next to him within reach. Korrin sleeps in his armour having grown accustomed to its feeling on his skin.


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 23, 2009)

After eight quiet hours of sleep, you awaken refreshed. Badgerface is awake, looking like he got a lot less sleep than any of you. "The city's pretty quiet," he explains. "There are some people on the streets, but most businesses are closed. As far as the attack goes, we lost. Cost the Resistance a lot of good people. The Town Council surrendered to the Scourge. Fortunately for us, the Scourge is much too big to fit into the Gate Pass so they're still outside the gates. I didn't check every gate, but it looks like they're still not letting non-military people out of the city." He yawns and stretches. "I hope those cots are comfier than they look."

Leaving Badgereye to his afternoon nap, you leave the temple. Like Badgereye said, the streets are less busy than normal for the first day of the new year. After last night, the cool mountain air is pleasantly warm, or at least pleasantly not frigid. The air smells of smoke and charcoal, though all the fires are long-extinguished.

Gabal's school is a little more than a mile away, two city sections to the east away from the Scourge. Before you can even leave the neighborhood the temple of Olidamarra's in, you get your first close-up view of the enemy. A wyvern has fallen onto a house and is lying awkwardly across the roof peak, dead. 

Everyone make spot checks.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2009)

The pampered life of a noble was a difficult one () and Korrin wasn't used to getting anything less than 12 hours sleep. Waking up at this hour, without his coffee and rhutabaga pie for breakfast left the swordsage irritable. Walking with his hands plunged deep in his pockets, Korrin hardly looks up at the sight of the Wyvern.

[sblock=OOC]
spot (1d20+2=8) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros removed his armor and other weighty gear before bedding down for the night, only to go through the slow process of strapping it all back on after a quick breakfast upon snapping out of his trance.  When he first drops the trance, he sits up and looks around for a moment, as though he didn't realize he had been in deep meditation.  He mutters some prayers to Corellon Larethian after breakfast, and something about _"That guy again."_

The elf stretches, exercises, and waits around for the others to awaken, then after Badgerface's comment, he asks incredulously _"What?!  The city has capitulated already?!  What cowards!  Their forces couldn't have been broken so quickly!"_  He grumbles about it some more until everyone else is ready to leave.

The elven warrior gets ready and follows the others outside.  He reminds the others to hurry so they can check Gabal's School and find a way out of Gate Pass as soon as possible, before the Scourge makes it even more difficult.  His sharp elven eyes take notice of the wyvern outside, and he carefully looks around for anything that might still be about.

Spot 19
1d20+2=19


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2009)

Rashelle shook her head as she looked around "I cannot believe it fell so fast."  The priestess's eyes are locked upon the wyvern "Though I suppose the odds were rather overwhelming.."


spot (1d20=8)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2009)

Hollister's eyes keenly sweep the area for signs of danger as the group moves through the city.


*SPOT: 22*


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 24, 2009)

Liiros' and Hollister's keen eyes see a single rope tied to the saddle on the wyvern trailing down to the ground beside the house. The cold winter wind sends undulations through the rope. Footprints in the snow lead away from the rope, around the house, and into a nearby alley where they're hidden by shadow.

The wyvern's rider appears to have survived.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 24, 2009)

Liiros gestures towards the footprints and says quietly _"A survivor from the Scourge.  Should we pursue them, or just continue to the School?  I don't know that they'll do any more damage than the ones who'll enter Gate Pass later to claim their cheap prize, but it might *feel good* to exact some small justice, for whatever damage that wyvern-rider had likely done earlier to those who didn't just surrender."_


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2009)

"As much as I'd love to pursue him or her, I think we must make haste in getting out of the city so we should continue onto the school"  Korrin whispers looking up at the footprints


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

"We should pursue...perhaps we can learn something of value that will help us escape the city."


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 28, 2009)

"I think we need to check this out. If the rider's still alive, he might not know about Gate Pass' surrender. I don't want him killing more people trying to get out of the city. I know we're in a hurry, but I think think this'll take long. Either he's still in the alley, in which case we get him, or he left the alley for major streets." She gestures at trampled snow on the ground around you. "Unless you guys have any training in it, we're not going to be able to track him in streets that look like this, so we'll have to let him go."

You advance into the alley. The tall Gate Pass houses that bound it keep the alley in shadow, making it noticeably colder. The alley is ten feet wide. After 30 feet it turns to the left and narrows to five feet. 

You follow the footprint trail around the turn and see two dead bodies, both hacked to death by a large blade. They're piled on top of each other, and there are no signs of a struggle in the vicinity.

The alley continues on past the turn for about 100 feet where it dead ends against a house. The footprint trail stays close the the left side of the alley. It looks like the rider stopped at each door and tried to break it down. Gate Pass doors are build to keep out thieves and the mountain cold, so the first several doors held. Finally, footprint trail stops at a door about 75 feet down the alley.

[sblock=OOC]Look at whatever you want. When you're ready, you can go into the house or just leave.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2009)

Hollister stops to check the bodies on the way down the alley. First he examines them to see who they are...soldiers, citizens? Then he looks to see if they have anything that might be of use to the group.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2009)

While the others are occupied, Korrin will volunteer to stealthily creep towards the house where the tracks end, drawing upon his shadow allies as he moves.

[sblock=OOC]
Activate Child of Shadows to gain concealment
Hide; MS (1d20+6=11, 1d20+6=26) 
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Jul 29, 2009)

When Hollister inspects the two dead bodies he finds that they both appear to be ordinary citizens. They're dressed warmly and don't appear to have been carrying any weapons or valuables [OOC: Make a search check to see what you find that might be of use.]

The houses surrounding the alley all back directly to the alley. Some share walls with their neighbors. Those that don't have their property walled in. The result is an alley with no way out except into houses.

The house where the footprint trail ends backs to the alley. It shares walls with both of its neighbors. Its only rear windows are on the second and third floors. The door to the alley is a thick wooden door reinforced with metal bands. Careful inspection by Korrin reveals that the door was definitely forced in. It has bowed inward at the top and bottom halves, as if forces against a bar. It not longer fits tightly, and is probably allowing more cold outside air in than a Gate Pass resident would normally accept. Korrin hears no obvious sounds coming from inside, but the thick door and walls would block a lot of noise.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2009)

Korrin will wait for the others to arrive, standing silently until they're with him. No point rushing in without aid.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Finding nothing, Hollister moves down the alleyway to support Korrin. He nods his head, signaling that he is ready to proceed.

*Search: 04*


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 6, 2009)

Torrent and Plavin follow the others down the alley. Torrent nods to Korrin. Korrin nudges the door open peers in. The door opens into a kitchen in obvious disarray. Broken dishes, food, and utensils are scattered everywhere. There are no people in it. There's two other doors out of the kitchen, both ajar. One is to a small pantry, and the other to what's probably a dining room. It's hard to see into the dining room from the alley because of the angle between the two doors.

OOC: Anyone who goes into the room needs to make move silently checks. If you move out of the kitchen into the dining room, you'll also need to roll a hide check if you want to remain hidden.


----------



## concerro (Aug 6, 2009)

Plavin will move to an area just outside the door if there is room there.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Hollister follows behind Korrin and Torrent, letting his more martial companions take the lead.


*OOC: Invisible Castle seems to be down? Can you make the Move Silently roll for me, pneumatick. Move Silently at +2 for Hollister.*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2009)

Korrin will stealthily (he hopes) take the lead, sticking as much as he can to the protective shadows and using them to shield himself.

[sblock=OOC]
_Child of Shadows_ stance. H & M/S are at +6. Thanks,
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 7, 2009)

Korrin creeps into the kitchen. He sticks to the wall immediately on his left when he enters, skirting the center of the room. Looking carefully about, he sees nothing beyond the obvious mess. The light from the open door provides most of the light in the room, much more than what spills in from the dining room doorway.

Staying close to the wall, Korrin approaches the dining room door. Pausing, he gestures for the others to enter. Torrent is first, followed by Hollister. Plavin remains outside.

Korrin peeks around the doorframe into dining room. The room is actually both a dining room and sitting room. There's a table with chairs closest to the kitchen door, then a sitting area with a couple of chairs and benches, and then the front of the house. The front window and door are both closed tight and barred. In the middle of side wall closest to the kitchen door is a fireplace with a roaring fire in it.

Sitting at head of the table is a hardened soldier in full plate eating a hunk of cheese. On the table are pieces of bread, cheese, root vegetables, smoked meats, and falchion in easy reach. Bunched in the back corner of the room opposite the kitchen door is a family - two girls, mom, and dad. No one seems to react to Korrin or the rest of the party.


OOC: It's getting a little complex, so he's a very crude map:

```
front
|--w---D--|
|         |
|sit area |
|         fp
| table   |
|*        |
-------D--|
P h t k   |
|         fp
|-D-------|
 p
back
```
D's are doors
fp's are fireplaces
P is the pantry
the * is where the family is cowering
the hardened soldier is sitting at the "t" in table.
h, t, k, and p are Hollister, Torrent, Korrin, and Plavin.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Hollister remains quiet as his companion looks through the door into the room beyond, waiting to see Korrin's reaction.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2009)

Korrin turns to the others, holds up 1 finger than spreads his arms wide, indicating big, then points to his weapon, hoping the others get the jist of it. He gives a questioning look to make sure everyone is ready.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2009)

Hollister shrugs, and raises a hand, flames dancing along his fingers.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2009)

Korrin nods, then calling upon his Shadow's Blessing, draws his blade and turns the corner, hoping to catch the enemy unawares and get between him and the family.

[sblock=OOC]
So I'd like to try and interpose myself between the man and the family.
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 13, 2009)

Korrin draws his weapon and enters the dining room. He stays low and tries to use the table as cover to hide from the soldier. But with the soldier sitting at one end and Korrin crouching next to an adjacent side he's spotted almost immediately.

Between menacing the family and eating, the soldier's too distracted to react to Korrin before he can position himself between him and the family. The soldier reaches for his falchion as he starts to stand. The fight has begun!

OOC:
Korrin surprises the guard and uses his surprise round to move into position. Everyone except Korrin can take a surprise round action - moving or attacking or casting a spell only, since it's not a full round. Korrin already used his action to move.
Also, everyone needs to roll initiative. If you beat an 8 you go before the soldier, so post your surprise round action _and_ your normal first-round action


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Iron Guard's Glare stance*

Liiros follows the others slowly, sword drawn, knowing full well that his heavy armor clanks with every step and isn't the least bit stealthy.  He glances at the corpses and mutters some quiet prayer for their gods, whoever they are, to look after the poor souls.

Then, finally, after the Korrin enters the house, gestures some kind of warning, and rushes in, Liiros rushes into the house himself, heading towards the next room where Korrin went.  He calls out _"Defend yourself, scoundrel!"_ as he goes.

[sblock=OOC]Move action, probably starting next to Plavin outside, to go 20 feet into the house towards the dining room.  Using Iron Guard's Glare stance for now.

Initiative 12
1d20+1=12 

HP 18 / 18
AC 19 (touch 11, flat-footed 18)
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Leading the Attack (3) *numbered alphabetically
Granted Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike, Charging Minotaur, Stone Bones
5d5=9 
Got a buncha 2s, needed a 3rd granted maneuver from my feat, so I rolled again:
5d5=15 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 14, 2009)

OOC: Liiros beat the soldier in initiative, so he should take his first-round action now. He's certainly close enough after his move action during the surprise round to close with the soldier and attack him.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2009)

Hollister moves into the doorway, and calmly assessing the situation, the wizard summons a burst of flame to burn the enemy warrior!


*Initiative: 21

Suprise Round: Move into doorway
Round 1: Burst of Flame

Burst of Flame: 2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2009)

Korrin weaves his blade in an elaborate pattern and suddenly another falchion appears, glowing white. The white blade attacks from the right, while Korrin swings from the left. The cramped nature of the room left little area for Korrin to wield his blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Use Shadow Blade Technique
attack 1; attack 2; normal damage; cold damage if both hit (1d20+4=15, 1d20+4=16, 2d4+1=6, 1d6=1) I'll use the lower result so if AC 15 hits then the bad guy takes 7 damage *sigh*
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 15, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Iron Guard's Glare stance*

Liiros dashes into the room behind Korrin, armor clanking with every step, and he rushes towards the soldier at the table, bringing his sword down on the man with a cry of _"You'll threaten Gate Pass no longer!"_ as boldly as he can shout it.  He tries to take a sturdy position next to the table as he goes.....

However, the elf stumbles a bit, and the aim of his blade is thrown off.....

[sblock=OOC]Liiros moves into melee with the enemy soldier and initiates a Stone Bones strike.  If he hits, he gets DR 5/adamantine for 1 round.  However.....

1d20+5=9, 1d8+2=5 
I got a cruddy 9 to hit, so unless the soldier has terrible AC, I missed.   5 damage if that 9 somehow hits (pffft!).

I don't know what position I can reach this round and still attack, but if Liiros can get within reach while moving around the other side of the table (to help Korrin flank next round), he will.  I'm betting I can't get that far though yet, in which case I'll just move close enough to attack this turn from a spot next to Korrin.

Liiros maintains his Iron Guard's Glare stance, so if the soldier attacks anyone else except Liiros while in Liiros' threatened area, the soldier takes a -4 penalty to those attack rolls.  Liiros is treating the cornered family as allies, figuring that they're the soldier's latest victims since he presumably killed those other folks in the alley.

HP 18 / 18
AC 19 (touch 11, flat-footed 18)
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Leading the Attack (3) *numbered alphabetically
Granted Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike, Charging Minotaur, Vanguard Strike
Expended Maneuvers: Stone Bones
1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=4, 1d5=2 
Vanguard Strike granted now.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 16, 2009)

The party dashes into the dining room, catching the soldier unawares. Hollister's fiery burst scorches him, but it's not enough to drop him. Korrin and Liiros charge in, but the cramped space and Hollister's fireball are too distracting, and both miss with their strikes.

The soldier stands and grabs his falchion off the table. "Get back, or the kids die!" he shouts. The family tries to squeeze further back into the corner.

Torrent hurries into the room around the table, blocking the soldier from the front door. "Don't touch them!" she shouts at them.



```
|--w---D--|
|         |
|sit area |
|    t    fp
| table   |
|*kL      |
-------D--|
P        h|
|         fp
|-D-------|
 p
```
back


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hollister, round 2 actions*

"Surrender or burn," shouts Hollister, again blasting the enemy warrior with flames.

*
Initiative: 21

Burst of Flame vrs soldier

[sblock=Burst of Flame]2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.[/sblock]
*


----------



## concerro (Aug 17, 2009)

Plavin comes out of his stupor 

[sblock=initiative]
1d20+2=5
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2009)

Korrin will seem to grab some of Hollisters flames and spread them along his falchion. This time his aim is accurate as he swings the flaming weapon striking the enemy, causing some minor wounds.

"Touch the children and death will be a pleasant fate when I'm done with you" Korrin threatens, the anger in his voice palatable.

[sblock=OOC]
First: Switch Child of Shadows to Flame's Blessing stance 
Then: Burning Blade against enemy Vs AC; damage; fir damage (1d20+6=21, 2d4+1=6, 1d6=2) Hits AC 21 (assuming flank) for 8 damage
Then: Intimidate intimidate (1d20+4=24) *Nice, so I crit the intimidate check... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 19, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel, Iron Guard's Glare*

Liiros regains his balance and tries to cut down the enemy soldier.  He warns _"We won't let you threaten these people!  Surrender and we'll leave you alive!"_  Liiros aims his longsword stroke to unbalance the man and leave him open to further attacks.

[sblock=OOC for Everyone]Attacking with Vanguard Strike.  Rolled a 21 to hit, for 7 damage.  *Assuming this hits, everyone else gets +4 on attack rolls against the soldier until Liiros' next turn.*
1d20+5=21, 1d8+2=7 

HP 18 / 18
AC 19 (touch 11, flat-footed 18)
Ready Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike (2), Vanguard Strike (5), Charging Minotaur (1), Stone Bones (4), Leading the Attack (3) *numbered alphabetically
Granted Maneuvers: Crusader's Strike, Charging Minotaur, Leading the Attack
Expended Maneuvers: Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
1d5=5, 1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=4, 1d5=2 
Leading the Attack granted now.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 19, 2009)

The soldier threatens the family confidently. Despite being outnumbered, he knows that the Scourge will take Gate Pass. The party's vicious followup attacks change his attitude pretty quickly, though. Before he can act, he's a charred and sliced corpse on the floor.

The family's father looks at the party and whispers, "Please say you'll let us go. Please."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

Hollister nods to the father. "We have no quarrel with you, friend. You are of course free to go. Our fight is with the Scourge. But, before you leave, can you tell us what this soldier wanted?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 20, 2009)

_"I'm sorry you folks had to see that,"_ the well-armored elf tells the family, as he cleans the blood off of his sword and sheathes it.

_"We're only fighting the Scourge.  Invaders like that man.  And I am sorry, but it looks like he slew two of your neighbors outside before he got to your house.  I would suggest you clean the blood off, just in case anyone tries to avenge this soldier.  The city has surrendered, so more of the Scourge may be entering the city soon to cause more trouble in their wretchedly easy victory over the cowardly leaders of your city.  We'll move the body out to where his wyvern crashed, so any others in the Scourge will believe he was slain by guards after his crash-landing,"_ the elf explains.  He proceeds to tear off some scraps of the soldier's clothing and jam them into the man's wounds, staunching the blood for now, then starts dragging the Scourge soldier over to the base of the building out front where his wyvern crashed.

_"Corellon bless you,"_ he adds as he heads out the door.  Once he finishes dragging the soldier's corpse, he decides that it would be best for the family in the house if their neighbors' corpses weren't found just outside their door, so he drags those corpses over to the entrance of the alley.  He removes the pieces of cloth he had stuffed in the soldier's wounds, and climbs up to place them on the wyvern corpse, or as near as he can.  Then Liiros returns to the group.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 20, 2009)

Korrin sheathes his large blade carefully, so as to avoid any accidents with the family. He looks over at them and reaches into his belt pouch, producing a handful of coins, placing them on the table. "Good Luck" he says cryptically, then turns and stops Liiros before he goes to far. 

"Perhaps he has items that may be useful to us? Whis armour might even fit you, we could try and trick them into thinking your one of the Scourge to get through the guards?" Korrin whispers, then grabs the man's weapon, strapping it to his back, and begins going through any pouches he has.

[sblock=OOC]
Leave 10 coins, Korrin now only has 60 gp left.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Hollister moves behind the elf, using his control over fire to melt the surface snow in the street outside to obscure and hide the track marks made from Liiros dragging the bodies to the alley entrance.


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 25, 2009)

"He said his name was Flaganus Mortus, from the Scourge," the father says to Hollister. "He broke into the house in the middle of last night, I guess an hour after the fighting quieted down. He grabbed our son Millard before I could do anything and, well ... uh, he had my tie up the family, and then he tied me up and went to sleep in our bed. When he woke up had untied us and moved us all downstairs so he could eat. He said when he was done he wanted clothes that fit him so that he could go find collaborators. I'm pretty sure before he left was going to, uh ..." he looks at his wife and kids. "Thanks. Just thanks." He swallows hard and wipes his eyes. "I'm Duroc. I'll never be able to repay you for today."

When Korrin examines the dead soldier he doesn't find much beyond his obvious equipment. The soldier's full plate is perfectly serviceable. He originally wore a tabard that likely served as a uniform, but between the fire and the swordcuts now it's just a handful of fabric scraps. He carried a silvered but otherwise simple shortsword, likely as a back-up weapon to his falchion.

The falchion is different story. It's well made, with a stylized flame motif etched into the bode of the blade. The edge of the blade has a visible rippled grain pattern that gives a reddish tinge to the light it reflects. When Korrin picks it up he experiences a warm breeze reminiscent of the hot gusts from burning buildings he felt last night.

Observing everyone's activities, Torrent says, "Okay, Duroc, we're going to take him outside," pointing at the dead soldier. "We're all going to go in the kitchen to clean up a little and just get ready to head back outside. I'm sure your family wants to wash and change and whatnot, so why don't you all go upstairs and do that? We'll make sure no one else gets inside for a little bit."

She looks at the party and gestures towards the kitchen door. Duroc's family slowly make their way upstairs, the parents carrying the kids. It's obvious from their faces and clumsy movements that they're all exhausted. Once in the kitchen she explains that she wanted to let Duroc's family try to get their collective life back to normal as soon as possible.

After everyone finishes rolling the dead soldier Liiros carries him outside and down the alley. He pauses at the alley mouth to gather his breath, then hustles over to where the wyvern crashed. There's no cover between the alley mouth and crash site, and his plan only works if no Scourge collaborators report him moving the body. Hollister follows behind him, obscuring their tracks with judicious magical fire when they both head back to the house. "We should probably leave out the front when we go," he suggests.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Well, should be get back on track to Gabal's School?" asks Hollister. He looks around at his companions. "Unless someone has a better suggestion."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2009)

"Yes, that sounds good, any time we waste here will allow those bastards to close the noose tighter around our necks." Korrin agrees.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Hollister nods. "Then let us be on our way." The fire mage wraps his cloak tight around him, readying himself for the cold trip through the streets to the school.


----------



## pneumatik (Aug 29, 2009)

*Off to Gabal's school*

The party leaves Duroc's house and continue on their way to Gabal's school. It's two city gates away to the east and takes a little under half an hour to get there. The cold winter air in Gate Pass is full of charcoal and smoke. The snow in the streets is melted from fire and trampled, yet the streets are almost empty.

It's difficult to believe it's been less than 24 hours since your adventure started. It sounded simple - meet a spy for the Resistance, take a hand-off from him, and get it out of the city. First you're jumped right at the start of the mission (when the Scourge invades Gate City), then you find the spy has also been jumped and the hand-off (a black scroll-case) taken from him. And so you're off to find the people who jumped the spy somewhere at Gabal's school, and hopefully you can get the scroll-case from them. Somehow.

Gabal’s school consists of a small campus with four 50-ft. towers and several smaller buildings, surrounded by a moat and an iron fence. One of the towers is cracked, likely from a Ragesian bomb. It is mockingly called The Castle by those in Gate Pass who don’t like the school’s pompous headmaster. You see over forty angry people around the school's front gate. Listening carefully, it sounds like they're protesting about Gabal's lack of participation in the defense of the city.

As a student, Hollister knows that the only ways into the school are either through the front gate or swimming the moat and climbing the walls.l


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Korrin turns to Hollister, "So you studied here right? How do we get in? You wizards usually have all sorts of secret doors, maybe you can take us in that way to avoid the crowd?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Korrin turns to Hollister, "So you studied here right? How do we get in? You wizards usually have all sorts of secret doors, maybe you can take us in that way to avoid the crowd?"




"Through the front gate," says Hollister confidently. "If there are secret ways into the school, I have not yet learned of them. Come, let us proceed."

With that, the wizard takes the lead, motioning the others to follow as he moves toward the front gate.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2009)

Korrin will follow the brash mage and keep an eye out of potential trouble as they approach.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 4, 2009)

The party approaches the front gate to Gabal's school cautiously, with Hollister in the lead. When you step out into the open, one of the protesters points at you and shouts, "There's another one!" The crowd turns and looks at the party. They look angry.

"Why didn't you help?" another protester shouts.

"Yeah! The city fell and you wizards didn't do anything," shouts a third.

"Don't think you can hide in there forever," the first one says. "When the Scourge moves into the city, we'll show them right where you are! Good men died fighting the Scourge, and all you wizards did was hide in you *castle*."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Hollister raises an eyebrow at the accusation. "I have done more to defend this city than any of you," he replies cooly. Then, without further words, the wizard turns and heads to the main doors.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

"If he was hiding in the castle, then how is he now outside it?" Korrin shouts, trying to be heard over the crowd.

[sblock=OOC]
diplomacy (1d20+2=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 5, 2009)

Liiros leaves the corpse of the Ragessian alone after dragging it into place, except for the soldier's short sword - he checked it briefly, and the silvered edge might prove useful should the insane Ragessians summon any demons later, Liiros thinks.  So he removes the blade, scabbard and all, and slips the scabbard through his own belt for now, then follows the others to Gabal's School.

There he waits for the others, obviously more familiar with Gate Pass and the School than he, to find them a way in or something.  But when the crowd starts hurling accusations and insults at Hollister, the well-armored elf steps up to guard the wizard and clear a path for him to the front gates.

*"This man fought beside us against the Scourge's first wave.  Do not insult his valor!  Did any of you confront the Scourge unarmed and unarmored?!  He did!  Magic is a fine tool, but it is not always the answer!  I don't know how human gods treat the cowardly, but Corellon would be ashamed of any elf who shunned battle only to insult those who fought for freedom!  It is not Gabal who failed you!  It is your cowardly leaders in the Council!"* the elf shouts back at the crowd.

_(OOC: Diplomacy or Intimidate +5, for 25!)_
1d20+5=25


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 5, 2009)

Hollister and Korrin manage to get the protesters to pause and consider that the party actually have fought the Scourge. This gives Liiros a chance to make a much stronger argument, so to speak.

As the protesters move aside and let the party go through, a man steps out from behind a building inside the school grounds, on the other side of the gate. With a paunch and a prematurely receding hairline this blue-robed wizard possesses a simple obvious friendliness. Hollister recognizes him as Diogenes, a fellow wizard and Resistance sympathizer from Gabal's school.

"Oh, thank Cuthbert you made it back, Hollister," Diogenes says. "After we got split up last night, I was afraid the Scourge had gotten you. Come in, come in, and bring your friends."

One of the protesters recovers his wits and says to Diogenes, "He might've fought," pointing at Hollister, "but you wizards in the school didn't." A number of protesters grumble in agreement.

"Actually, most of the wizards at Gabal's school fought," Diogenese says as he reaches the gate. "We hoped it would embarrass Gabal into fighting, but no luck. You'd think a wizard as powerful as Gabal would have used his powers to protect the city, but I guess he wimped out." He touches the lock in the middle of the front gate and concentrates. The gate unlocks and Diogenes motions the party to enter.

Once the party is inside Diogenes quickly relocks the gate. "Now, y'all stay out here and keep up the good work," he says to the protesters. "Hopefully you'll at least make Gabal feel bad." He then leads the party into the school grounds, saying, "You must be hungry. Let's head over the kitchen and grab some chow."

You cross school grounds and enter the main kitchen for the school. It's empty, and there are only dying embers on its large hearths. "Now, you're certainly welcome to eat whatever you want," Diogenes says, "but I really brought you hear so we could talk. Hollister, since you're in the city I can only assume you had ... problems." He eyes the rest of the party suspiciously. "Tell me about your friends, and what I can do to help you."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

"Where to begin?" Hollister ponders a moment as they enter the main kitchen of the school. He moves to place a kettle of water above the embers, so that he might make some tea, rekindling the embers with a flash of fire from his hand. "These are some of those I met at the Poisoned Apple, Diogenes." Hollister goes on to explain the situation to the other wizard. "So our quarry is here at the School, and we must find him."


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 5, 2009)

While Hollister talks Diogenes gets out some bread and cheese to eat. At least he's hungry. "Hmmm ..." Diogenes says when Hollister's finished. "Well, that ball of light you fought sounds like a _lantern archon_. I say that because another student here has one for a familiar, a female elf named Shealis Amlauril. She's the only elf still at the school, I think. Late last night I noticed her familiar and another elf who looked like he could be the same one you fought leaving her room. And I've noticed that she's been slowly packing her stuff up, so she could be ready skip town now."

"Elves in Gate Pass are pretty tight, so even if Shealis doesn't know where the case that you're looking for is she should know someone who does. If you decide to jump her and beat the information out of her be careful: she can cast spells of the third level. She's an evoker, though, so if you can tough-out her attacks you should be able to take her. She's not big on 'game-over' spells. Well, other than _fireball_."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

"Assuming she is in here room, she would ve follish to throw a fireball. There could be considerable backlash." Hollister looks to his companions. "We should move quickly and try to gain surprise, before she realizes we are here."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 5, 2009)

Korrin quietly waits and will follow Hollister's lead, his knowledge of magic very limited, although he was glad for his intese training in the heat of summer to be able to withstand some of a fire's effect.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 6, 2009)

*"Indeed.....we must stop her and the other traitorous elf before they cause further trouble for the Resistance....  To think!  My kinsmen assisting tyrants!  They shame glorious Corellon, and I cannot stand for that!"* the elven warrior exclaims.

_*"Korrin, you seem the most talented in stealth.  Please go ahead of us and rush the woman before she can cast any spells.  Try not to strike her fatally, but don't worry about lesser flesh wounds.  If she dies for supporting a tyrant, Corellon will not weep much, except for the loss of her elven dignity as He must already be lamenting.  We will rush to your aid as soon as we hear the fight begin.  I am afraid that my armor is too much an impediment to stealth, and she would hear my approach well in advance if I were to take the lead,"*_ Liiros says.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 6, 2009)

"Before you hammer out any battle plans, let me explain the lay of the land. Well, so to speak," Diogenes says. He takes a knife and starts scoring the block of cheese with a crude map. 

"We're in the dormitory building. The building itself is a long one-story rectangle with the kitchen at the back. At the front there's a good sized sitting room. Connecting the two is a long central hallway, I'd guess it's almost 100 feet long and five feet wide. On either side of the hallway are dorm rooms. They're all the same size, maybe 10 by 15 feet."

"Shealis' room is here. Students are always walking through the central hallway to get to a dorm room, the kitchen, or the sitting area, so most people keep their doors closed all the time. I don't know about Shealis, but I ignore any noise from the hallway." 

"Most of the dorm rooms are empty. Three or four near the front have new students in them. Mine's near the kitchen." He pats his belly conspicuously. "The only other occupied room should be Shealis'."

[sblock=OOC]Attached is a map I hacked together. You're all in the kitchen with Diogenes. "SA's room" is Shealis Amlauril's room.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 6, 2009)

Hollister stands, and allows flames to crackle around his hand. "If Shealis likes fire, I have plenty in store for her." He turns to look at Lliros and Korrin. "Most wizards are completely vulnerable to melee and grappling attacks. I advise closing on her quickly, and pinning her if possible.

*[sblock=Spells]
Spells per Day
- Level 0: 4+1
- Level 1: 3+1
- Level 2: 1 (must succeed on DC8 caster level check)

Spells Prepared
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere

- Fiery Blast
[sblock=Fiery Burst]
2nd level fire spell ready: Fiery Burst has a 5' radius, range of 30', and causes 2d6 damage. Reflex save vrs DC 15 for 1/2 damage.
[/sblock][/sblock]
*


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 6, 2009)

"I think we're almost set," Torrent says. "Who wants to kick in the door to her room?"

"Actually," Diogenes says, "I have a scroll of _knock_ I'd be willing to donate to the cause. It has a decent range so I can cast it from somewhere out of your way and then come up and support if necessary."

"Sounds good to me," Torrent says. "Let's get into position."


OOC: New map attached, this time with grid numbers and letters. Everyone tell me your position on the map at the start of the attack. The first round of combat will be a surprise round and start when Diogenes casts _knock_. Since you'll all have surprise and the enemy(s) won't you can go in whatever order you want. Roll initiative with your surprise round action so that we know who goes before the enemy(s) in the first normal round of combat. 

Also, remember that initiative only really matters in the first round of combat. After the surprise round everyone with a higher init than the enemy(s) will go, then the enemy(s), then EVERY PC, then the enemy(s), then every PC, etc.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

As they are leaving the kitchen, Hollister casts his _mage armor_ spell, cloaking himself in a protective field of force. He signals for Lliros and Korrin to proceed into the chamber, readying his spells and mind for the coming combat.


*Hollister's actions are going to be based on what's behind the closed door. So, Diogenes casts knock, and Lliros and Korrin burst through the door, and which time Hollister will move into the doorway to throw a spell...


AC: 16, HP: 11

Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere[/sblock]
*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 10, 2009)

_*"Hmm.....very well.  I will take the lead and attempt to pin down Shaelis.  If there is anyone else in there at the time, Korrin, try to pin them down as well or just strike them down if you prefer.  Otherwise help me keep Shaelis from casting.  As long as you don't hurl any especially-potent flames in there, Hollister, don't worry about singeing me.  I'll let you know if I need you to stop.  Corellon's grace will tend my burns if necessary.....and perhaps Torrent's magic if it even becomes necessary."*_ Liiros says.

The elf sheathes his sword for now.  If necessary, he will use his gauntleted fists in the fight, or bash with his shield.  He walks slowly into position when the others are ready to follow.

Once the door pops open, Liiros will rush in and try to grab hold of Shaelis' hands and prevent her from casting.  When he does barge in, he says in Elven *"Surrender in Corellon's holy name and you will survive this day!"*

[sblock=ooc]Starting at M-4, right in front of the door, before rushing in to grapple Shaela (or the male elf if he's the only one there).  Entering Martial Spirit stance beforehand.

Initiative 19 1d20+1=19 
Melee touch 11 and Grapple 9 1d20+4=11, 1d20+4=9 
Darnit, shoulda rolled 'em all at once and they might've all been high.   Stupid InvisibleCastle hates me.....

Liiros Tivaniel, Male Elven Crusader 2
HP 18 / 18, Nonlethal 0, AC 19
*Active Stance:* Martial Spirit
Ready Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, and Vanguard Strike.
*Granted Maneuvers:* Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, and Vanguard Strike.
1d5=3, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=2, 1d5=3, 1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=1, 1d5=4 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Korrin is content to allow Liiros to enter first as there's no chance for surprise, so he shifts his footwork and prepares for the fiery counterattack. Korrin will be ready to help the elf in his grab of the wizardess.

[sblock=OOC]
Shift stance to _Flame's Blessing_


[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

Hollister steps into the doorway, and prepares to blast the enemy with flame if she doesn't immediately stand down.


*Based on Lliros' and Korrin's actions. Step into doorway, ready action to use Flaming Burst on her if she attempts any hostile action. This means if she starts to cast, she'll take damage and have to make a concentration check to continue her spellcasting.

AC: 16, HP: 11

Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere[/sblock]
*


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 10, 2009)

Right before the party leaves the kitchen, Torrent holds up her holy symbol of Osprem and says, "Like a ship in stormy waters, Osprem protect us in the coming fight." [Everyone is _Bless_ed] Putting her hand on Liiros' shoulder, she says, "Osprem especially guide your hand, Liiros." [Liiros is now _Guidance_d]

The party takes up positions outside the door to Shealis' room. Diogenes draws his scroll and glances at the party. Nodding, he casts. With an audible *knock* the door flies open into the room, hitting the wall with a *thunk*. Inside are two elves, one male and one female.

The female you assume is Shealis. This blond elf woman’s blue eyes fl icker like shining sapphires, and her pale skin glows like snow. She wears concealing red robes, but the metallic gleam of chainmail peeks out from her collar. Her gloves shine like silver. The male is probably the elf from the fight in the depository tower. Without his disguise, this elf is short and wiry, his blond hair and pale skin mostly hidden by black clothing. A small pouch slung over his shoulder has slots for scroll cases and potion vials, and a rapier sits sheathed at his hip.

Shealis is sitting in the room's only chair (in N2). It's in front of the desk but is turned around to face the bed, where the male elf is sitting (in M2).

Liiros charges at Shealis. He grabs at her but she manages to squirm out of his grasp. 

Korrin runs in right after Lirros. He grabs Shealis' wrists and pushes her down into her chair [successful touch and grapple].

Torrent runs into the room and off to the side, battleaxe ready.

Hollister stands in doorway, holding flames in his hand. "You heard the elf. Nobody move."


OOC:
The situation: The male else is sitting on the edge of the bed, untouched. Shealis and Korrin are grappling on top of a chair between the desk and the bed. Liiros is in the room. Hollister is in the hallway.

Map is attached. The KS space is where Korrin and Shealis are grappling. L=Liiros. T=Torrent. D=Diogenes. H=Hollister. M=male elf. Yellow ball of light = a mistake.

Enemy Init is 7. Everyone who beat that (at least Liiros) will get a full-round action now before the enemies can go.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2009)

*OOC: I thought Hollister destroyed the ball of light in the tower?*



pneumatik said:


> Hollister's fireball explodes around the ball of light, but when the flames dissipate the ball remains. It returns fire with another ray of light, but Hollister dodges while he moves up the ramp. Hollister shoots another fiery burst, and this time he destroys the ball of light.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

[sblock=Korrin's Init]
Init (1d20+3=4)  Well, I guess I go after the baddies
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I thought Hollister destroyed the ball of light in the tower?*




*You're right. I'll edit posts. For now everyone just ignore the ball of light on the map.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 10, 2009)

Liiros is annoyed as his gauntleted hands slip and he fails to secure Shealis' hands.  But at least Korrin managed to follow through, he thinks.

*"You have conspired with tyrants against the freedom Corellon wishes for us all!  You endanger Shahalesti!  Repent and surrender to us, that you may be forgiven and returned to the Homeland!  Return what you stole from the gnome Badgerface!"* the well-armored elf says angrily, in Elven.

He tries to wrestle and pin down the other male elf since Korrin has Shealis restrained at the moment.

[sblock=ooc]Grapple attempt on the male elf, applying the Guidance to his touch attack.  InvisibleCastle continues to hate me.  13 melee touch and 11 grapple, for 4 nonlethal damage to the male elf if I somehow succeed.  For reference, Liiros threatens an area with his shield, though if he gets any AoOs later with a shield bash they'll probably miss anyway.....

1d20+5=13, 1d20+4=11, 1d3+2=4 

Newly Granted Maneuver at end of turn: Stone Bones.
1d5=4, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=1 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 11, 2009)

Liiros has the same luck as his first grapple attempt. He grabs the male elf easily, but like Shealis did he squirms out of Liiros' grasp.

OOC:
Also, everyone who talks to the elves (as opposed to at them) from now on should include a diplomacy check, as well as whether you're rolling for yourself or trying to aid another.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

With his companions grappling the two elves, Hollister dared not blast them with flame, for fear of injuring his friends. Instead, he prepared to cast _magic missile_, knowing it would unerringly seek out its foe without harming a companion.


*AC: 16, HP: 11

Initiative: 12
Ready action: Cast Magic Missile if one of the elves attempts a spell.

Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere[/sblock]
*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC: If it even matters under the circumstances,  , Liiros' Diplomacy or Intimidate check is 18.
1d20+5=18


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 15, 2009)

"Get your hands off her!" the male elf shouts. He starts to rise and draw his rapier when Hollister shoots him with a _magic missile_.

"Larion, stop!" Shealis says. "I think our assailants are fools, not enemies. If you'll close the door so that we have some privacy, I'll explain," she says to the party.

Torrent looks at the party and then cautiously closes the door while watching the two elves. Larion sits on the bed, fuming.

Shealis says, "I don't know how you think you're helping Shahalesti. I can only assume you don't realize that we are serving King Shaaladel* with our mission. Let us go, so that we may complete our mission for His Majesty."


* You all recognize King Shaaladel as the name of the King of Shahalesti


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

"You'll have to do better than that, Shealis," says Hollister, his hand still held in the air, flames crackling over his fingers. "Why did this elf assault us at the depository, and why did he steal something that we need to complete our own mission?"



*OOC: I really need to find a way for Hollister to get intimidate as a class skill...it would fit him! LOL.*


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 16, 2009)

Shealis look at Larion. He says, "Before Coaltongue died, King Shaaladel was a close companion of his, and well respected by his armies. _He_ should have succeeded Coaltongue, not Supreme Inqusitor Leska. Instead, Leska grabbed control of the Ragesian armies and said she'd use them to punish Shahalesti and Sindaire for Coaltongue's death.

"Shahalesti had nothing to do with Coaltongue's death! Blaming Shahelesti is just a excuse for Leska to take control of Ragesia. The case contains secrets from Leska's court that might help the King defeat the Ragesian army or supplant Leska as Coaltongue's heir."

Shealis says, "Larion may have said a little too much, but he's right. Shahalesti needs what was in that case. Larion told me the only person he killed in the depository tower was an evil half-orc. We're not fighting back now. It's obvious we're on your side."

Torrent shakes her head. "And what about Sindaire? Doesn't it matter that they'll be crushed under Ragesia's boot? Or if not Sindaire, I'm sure other countries will be attacked by the Ragesian armies. The Resistance needs that case back so we can help everyone defeat Ragesia."


*OOC: Over to the party.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2009)

Liiros stops trying to apprehend the other elves and listens to their explanation.  He considers it silently for a moment.  His intuition tells him nothing, as he's naturally inclined to beleive the elves but conflicted with his pledge to carry out this mission to help the Resistance.

Eventually, he says *"We cannot leave Gate Pass and other countries to suffer under the Scourge on the hope that you are truthful and will deliver this to the King.  And that the Ragessians will even accept his claim, especially while Leska is in control of the Scourge.  Perhaps the documents may be copied?  It is not a preferable solution, but we cannot both take the materials.  I am sure Hollister and the rest can scribe quickly after all their practice cooped up in dreary places such as this rather than enjoying the outdoors......not that there's much to enjoy of Gate Pass' outdoors......"*

[sblock=ooc]
Untrained Sense Motive = 4.  Le sigh.
1d20+0=4 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 18, 2009)

"I can't say I object to your plan in principle, but I wouldn't count on it working," Shealis says. "Rivereye said the case was trapped."

"It sounded like he was worried we'd destroy the case's contents," Larion interupts.

Shealis gives Larion a flat look. "Regardless, I _don't_ want to lose what's in the case. We're taking it to Shahalesti, where more powerful mages will disarm the traps."

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, Liiros doesn't get the feeling that the other elves are playing him, or anything else of interest.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

Hollister looks at Torrent. "Torrent, as the only true member of the resistance here, your words would carry some weight. How would you like to handle this situation?"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 18, 2009)

Korrin turns to Hollister and asks "I have some minor training in opening trapped objects, but I can't remove magical wards. Have you some power to tell if something magical is on it?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 18, 2009)

"Of course," says Hollister. With that, the wizard speaks a few arcane words. As he completes the spell, his eyes flare a fiery red, and Hollister turns his gaze upon the case.


*AC: 16, HP: 11

Cast detect magic, concentrate for 3 rounds to learn all he may of the case, assuming it is magic.

Knowledge Arcana +7
Spellcraft +9

Mage Armor in effect, duration 2 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Grease + Burning Hands
- Level 2: Flaming Sphere[/sblock]
*


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 20, 2009)

OOC: The case everyone is talking about is not present, or at least you haven't seen it yet.

Torrent takes a deep breath. "I realize these are your people, Liiros. But no matter who's in charge of it, the Ragesian Empire is a bad thing. Even if your king ends up running it.

"But. Leska is the one who's attacking Gate Pass, not Shaaladel. And right now, I'm okay with pretty much anyone going after Leska, even if they want to take control themselves. So I'm fine with your plan, Liiros."

Still held down by Korrin, Shealis says, "I'm not risking what's in that case, human."

"Not an issue," Torrent says. "I can handle the trap. You know _I_ don't want to lose what's in the case, either."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 21, 2009)

"So then where's this case? And how do you know each other?" Korrin asks, growing suspicious of the situation as it continues to develop.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 22, 2009)

Liiros listens to Torrent and then the other elves, and says _"Allow Torrent to try dispelling any magic wards on case......  We cannot bring the Resistance *nothing*, and those documents could be important in saving other countries from Gate Pass' fate.  And who's to say the Scourge won't invade Shahalesti next, once they've moved through Gate Pass?  The cowards leading this city have already capitulated with nary a fight.  If Shahalesti needs aid, the information in those documents could be helpful in convincing other countries to move against Ragessia and keep the Scourge divided."_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 22, 2009)

"I concur. Let Torrent open the case, and let us find out what is so important to the Ragessians."


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 23, 2009)

Torrent looks at Korrin. "Huh? No, I don't know Shealis. I've heard about Shahalesti and King Shaaladel from other Resistance members, that's all."

Shealis and Larion stand up. "The scroll is in one of the elvish ghettos* in the city. We'll take you there," Shealis says.

As everyone leaves the room Diogenes enters the hallway from the kitchen. "Oh, hi, Hollister," he says. "I was hoping you'd come by the school. Do you have a minute? I've got a couple more quick questions about that fire spell we were talking about yesterday. It'll only take a second, and I'd hate to never get this worked out."


* *This is exactly the term from the mod and, I think, the player's guide.*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 23, 2009)

Liiros draws his longsword and faces 'Diogenes'.  _"Why do you greet him as though you haven't already seen him today?  You already lead us inside the school to begin with.  Speak!  Are you another imposter?"_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

Hollister shakes his head at Liiros' response. Obviously the warrior didn't understand subtlety. His schoolmate just obviously didn't want Shealis to know he was part of the Resistance. Hollister pushes past the elf and grabs Diogenes by the arm. "Yes, of course...always good to see you my friend." He leads Diogenes a bit further down the hall, so that they can talk without being overheard.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 24, 2009)

Diogenes and Hollister go into the kitchen at the end of the hallway. "So, what happened?" he asks.  "Where are you all going together?"

Back in the hallway, Shealis stares daggers at Diogenes as he walks away. When he and Hollister are in the kitchen, she looks back at the party. "Did Diogenes put you up to this?" she asks slowly.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

"We are pooling our resources," answers Hollister. "I don't know exactly where we are going, but I believe we have convinced Shealis to help us. Any last minute advice before we are on our way?"


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 27, 2009)

*In the kitchen*

"Well, if you need help, feel free to come on back," Diogenes says. "I'd rather help the Resistance _and_ hurt Shealis, but if I can't the Resistance comes first."


*In the hallway*

Shealis continues to look questioningly at the rest of the party.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2009)

"Well, hopefully we can help each other, but I certainly don't trust the elf." Hollister offers his hand to Diogenes. "Thank you for the aid, my friend. Hopefully, I will see you again err too long."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2009)

Korrin waits until his fiery ally returns before speaking any further as he struggles to come to grips the situation and the whirlwind of activity that's beset them in the last day.


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 29, 2009)

Diogenes shakes Hollister's hand. "Good luck." 

When Hollister rejoins the party he gets an icy stare from Shealis. Without saying a word, she leads the party outside the building onto the school grounds. The short winter day is starting to end and the minimal daytime heat is already dissipating. After the warmth of inside, the cold chills you to the bone.

Shealis leads you into the school's remaining tower and into a closet on the first floor. She touches the back wall, blocking your view of her hand with her body, and a door opens to stairs downward. "Secret passage out," she says. "I don't want to deal with the ... people at the front gate." The tunnel leads down under the school's wall and moat, then back up in a nearby house, sparsely furnished and empty of people.

Shealis leaves the house and heads east on Emelk way. Before you reach an interdistrict gate, you see Rivereye and three other people heading your way.


[sblock=OOC]Existing PCs, feel free to talk to each other or Shealis and Lorian. You can do it at any point - inside the hallway in the dorm, outside, whatever. You can step aside for privacy, if you want. New people, you're on deck.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

As the group prepares to leave outside the hidden door, Korrin turns to Hollister, whispering "Told ya that you'd have a secret door" with a elbow nudge.

He stops them before they leave. "We had little trouble getting into this complex through the front doors, explaining that some of the arcane casters had risked life and limb to help the city. Is this action not feeding into the mob's reasoning of the cowardice of the wizards of this school?" he asks


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2009)

*Lytha*

When she was introduced to Rivereye Badgerface by another Resistance acquaintance, Lytha knew that this was going to be something more serious than her previous assignments. Those had been to test her, that much was clear, and she definitely saw the need of trust, and trust does not develop quickly.

It was the same with Rivereye. At first, there was some suspicion, but he decided to trust her, or rather the word of the Resistance members that vouched for her. Maybe he didn't have much choice in these matters, she couldn't know that. And her talents were of a rare kind, that might have swayed him a bit, as well.

Whatever it was, Lytha was here now, at Gabal's school of wizardry, together with Rivereye and two others, who also seemed to be fairly new, even newer than herself, actually, as she had at least a few months in the Resistance tallied up by now. He had told them about Torrent, a cleric of Osprem, whom they might meet here, though she didn't know to what purpose, yet.

As it seemed, there were more people to meet at this moment...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Hollister smiles at Korrin. "Well, as much as I hate to admit this, they still consider me little more than an apprentice, despite my skill," says the wizard to his companion. "Perhaps the secrets of the school are given up only slowly, as one gains in knowledge and power."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2009)

pneumatik said:


> Diogenes and Hollister go into the kitchen at the end of the hallway. "So, what happened?" he asks.  "Where are you all going together?"
> 
> Back in the hallway, Shealis stares daggers at Diogenes as he walks away. When he and Hollister are in the kitchen, she looks back at the party. "Did Diogenes put you up to this?" she asks slowly.



Liiros sheathes his longsword and shakes his head, turning back to Shealis.  _*"No, he's just another student Hollister knows.  Though his behavior now is confusing.  He opened the front gate for us.  Anyway, lead on."*_  He follows while still confused by Diogenes' behavior and the strange situation.  How could it be this difficult just to get a document for delivery?

On the way out to the 'elven ghettoes' (the very mention of which makes Liiros wince in agitation), he spots the ugly gnome Rivereye approaching, and points him out.  _*"Well, there's that useless wretch of a gnome.  Can't even deliver a paper without getting himself mugged and causing other people trouble."*_


----------



## pneumatik (Sep 30, 2009)

renau1g said:


> [Korrin] stops them before they leave. "We had little trouble getting into this complex through the front doors, explaining that some of the arcane casters had risked life and limb to help the city. Is this action not feeding into the mob's reasoning of the cowardice of the wizards of this school?" he asks




"It may contribute," Shealis says. "But leaving by the front may result in a fight or unwanted attention. My concern is the scroll case now, not the school."



Arkhandus said:


> On the way out to the 'elven ghettoes' (the very mention of which makes Liiros wince in agitation), he spots the ugly gnome Rivereye approaching, and points him out.  _*"Well, there's that useless wretch of a gnome.  Can't even deliver a paper without getting himself mugged and causing other people trouble."*_




"_Useless wretch_ is right," Larion says. "If it weren't for him we'd be out of the city with the scroll case already, instead of here ...." He trails off.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 2, 2009)

"There they are," Rivereye says to his new recruits. "C'mon." He hurries forward to join Torrent and the others. Once everyone's together he looks at Larion and says, "Either you have an evil twin or everyone's kissed and made up."

"_Anyway_," Torrent says, "It looks like you've found some friends, Rivereye."

"Yes, yes. I thought you could use some help, you know, _getting the scroll case back_ and whatnot, so I grabbed some help," Rivereye says. "Why don't we have a round of introductions, so I that can go?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2009)

"Hollister Avendri," says the tall, lean man with a cloak pulled tightly around him against the winter chill. He offers the newcomers a half-bow. "A student of Gabal's, with a specialty in fire." He raises a hand, and flames slowly crackle across his fingers.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 3, 2009)

*"Liiros Tivaniel, crusader in Corellon's holy name.  Squire of the Aquilline Cross, from the Shahalesti branch,"* the heavily-armored elf replies, nodding once to the strangers.  He keeps a close eye on both the ugly gnome and his two fellow elves, expecting possible violence between them.  _*"These two are leading us to the stolen item, whereupon someone will ensure that there are no traps or wards upon it so we can at least bring copies with us."*_

[sblock=Appearance]Liiros is a noble-looking elven man just under five feet tall, with lightly-tanned skin, shoulder-length straight black hair, and bright green eyes that gleam with intelligence and mirth.  His face is often lit by a handsome smile, and his demeanor is always friendly until a fight breaks out, at which point he goes into a fury.  Liiros wears heavy banded mail armor, lacking some of his kind's usual grace, half-covered by a white and red tabard bearing the cross and feathers of his order, the Knighthood of the Aquilline Cross.  The armor includes steel boots, gauntlets, and helm.  The helm is a fancy elven design with three fluted horns curving back and ending in a few colorful feathers, with small diagonal earslits on the sides, and his face partly exposed by a T-shaped slit over the eyes, nose, and middle of the mouth.

A wooden kite shield painted with the crescent-moon emblem of Corellon Larethian is usually strapped to his left arm, showing his faith to the elven god.  He fights with Corellon's favored weapon, the longsword, sheathed in a black scabbard at his right hip when not in use, and a composite longbow hangs over his left shoulder, its quiver hanging behind the right.  A dagger is sheathed at his left hip, and a belt pouch hangs behind it.  He wears a small backpack as well, lightly packed, and wears simple elven traveling clothes beneath his armor, brown trousers and a forest-green tunic.  A dark brown, hooded cloak and soft shoes are carried in his pack for the occasions where he goes unarmored.  When his forehead is not covered by the helm, a silvery tattoo there shows the crescent of Corellon.  The elven god's emblem also adorns Liiros' scabbard and quiver.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 3, 2009)

*Lytha*

The elven woman, that has joined the group together with Rivereye and the two other newcomers, nods and smiles, as one after the other introduce themselves. Then she speaks up herself.

_“Greetings and well met. My name is Lytha, and I have been involved with the Resistance for some time now, and as it seems, these days I can put my talents to good use. I'm a mentalist.”_

Lytha stands about five and a half feet tall. She wears her shoulder-long, black hair open with a few strands framing a fine-featured face with emerald green eyes. Her slim figure is dressed in comfortable travel clothes of gray and green color. Under her clothing, she wears a silvery chain shirt. A small crossbow seems to be her only weaponry.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 5, 2009)

A human carrying a large, curved blade and wearing light clothing strides forward, staying defensively close to the mage. "I am Korrin Brightblade, warrior" the man says simply, outstretched hand ready for introductions of his new allies.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 7, 2009)

During the introductions Rivereye keeps stealing glances at Larion. He fidgets constantly, fingering weapons he's carrying or putting his hands behind his back or in his pockets. In response to Liiros' comment about traps on the scroll case, he says, "Like I told Torrent, it's not trapped, just locked tight."

After Korrin introduces himself, Rivereye says, "Well, you can handle this without me. I'm going to find somewhere to get out of the cold. Good luck, Torrent." He walks quickly away down the street.

While Torrent stands confused and watching Rivereye depart, Shealis says, "Good. Let's get this finished." She continues leading the group down the street.

After passing through two inter-district gates Shealis turns down a large side street. One side of the street is bordered by a wall carved with various celestial creatures, gods, and myths. She approaches a carving depicting Corellon stabbing Grumsh in the eye and manipulates Corellon's shield, opening a secret door in the wall. She enters the door and motions you to follow her into the ghetto.

Inside the ghetto is quiet, filled with many trellises along the sides of buildings and plenty of open squares lit by magical lights that flicker and move like  dancing lights. A few buildings have been damaged by fire, but children still play in the streets despite the recent danger. It's clear from their stares that the elves here disapprove of the presence of non-elves. 

OOC: Everyone make spot checks.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 7, 2009)

*Lytha*

With her already keen elven senses enhanced by the presence of her psicrystal, Lytha carefully watches the surroundings.


OOC: Spot 21


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2009)

Hollister pauses, and strokes at his goatee as he carefully eyes the area. An orange-red ferret pokes its head out of the wizard's pack and chitters quietly to his master.

*
SPOT: 19*


----------



## Theroc (Oct 7, 2009)

Rae looked about nervously, not used to working with a group.  He seemed leery, particularly at the display of fire.  A typical warrior he could always knock out from behind or get in his sleep... if for some reason he had to.  A Wizard... well, even if he got in a killing blow, the wizard might bring the house down on his head in his death throws!  He'd have to be careful not to give anyone any reason to fight him.

"Um... I'm Rae... I'm kinda good and finding traps and the like... I'm not too much in the way of a straight fight, though..."

[sblock=Spot Check]
1d20+6=17[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 8, 2009)

Liiros is distracted by looking around at the elves in the ghetto, wondering how their living conditions are here, and thinking that they should flee for Shahalesti, where they would surely live better.....

_OOC: Spot 5_
1d20+2=5


----------



## renau1g (Oct 8, 2009)

Again Korrin sticks close to Hollister, hoping that if things turn ugly, Liiros can keep the elves from attacking them.

[sblock=OOC]
1d20 2=10
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 9, 2009)

Despite living in a ghetto, the elves here appear to be pretty happy. If anything it's nicer and more spacious than the rest of Gate Pass. None of you are aware of any laws requiring elves to live here, so their isolation must be by choice.

Shealis leads the party to a two-story building. Initially you think it's a door- or gate-makers shop. When you get closer, you see that the windows are just wooden frames painted to look like curtains have been pulled. The door also isn't a real door, it's just part of the building's exterior with the framing and molding that would normally surround a door. The chimney is exhaling smoke, a sign that someone is there, but there seems to be no entrance to the building. 

Shealis takes you around to the narrow alley between the building and teh ghetto's exterior wall. Everyone but Liiros notices a simple rat rooting around for food in the alley. The building's wall facing the alley is carved with various celestial creatures. Shealis reaches out and rotates first an armored woman with a gleaming greatsword, then a noble and muscular man with a lion’s head, and then a winged woman with a trumpet. Then she depresses a sunbeam carving and a door opens into the building.

"Be careful in here," Shealis says as she leads you inside. "The guard badgers won't attack if you don't give them a reason." The 50-ft. square room is dimly lit by a roaring fire in a fireplace against the left wall, filling the building with modest warmth. Casting shadows throughout the room are nearly a dozen doors, propped up by metal frames, all of them unfinished. Tools hang around the walls, stacks of wood are piled beside the fire place, and sawdust covers the floor. It looks like the workshop of a carpenter obsessed with doors. A staircase leads upward in the back right corner, and one of the doors stands at the foot of the stairs. You see three badgers lying in a corner. One stands up and eyes the group warily.

Shealis walks over to the stairs. "It's Shealis," she shouts up. "Bring the case down." Two elves come down the stairs. They're armed with long- and short-swords and longbows and are protected by bucklers and chainmail. One is carrying a black metal scrollcase.

Actually, make that _the_ scrollcase. Larger than average, it is etched with swirling patterns. It's sealed with no obvious lock mechanism. The elf holding it stops a few steps from the ground floor. He looks at everyone in the room, then Shealis. She nods to him and he and passes the scrollcase to her, reaching over a door propped at the bottom of the steps. "Okay," Shealis says, "how do we open this?"

A silent moment passes before Torrent realizes Shealis is looking at her. "I have no idea how to open it," she says. "I just know it's not trapped." Looking at the party, she asks, "You guys have any ideas?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

"Do you know exactly what's inside? If it's non-breakable, I'd suggest and axe or hammer to smash it open." Korrin suggests.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 9, 2009)

Rae followed along, looking about with a slight bit on unease in the new company, but slowly getting less worried.  After all, was there that much danger involved?

As they approached and he was warned about Guard Badgers, Rae blinked.  Badgers?  That's an interesting guard animal.  He hadn't encountered one of those before.  As the ornate scroll was revealed, he was almost immediately intrigued.

"Lemme take a look..."  The boy said, curious as to whether he could 'crack' the 'safe'.  At Korrin's suggestion, Rae looked startled.  "No no, don't smash it... that'd be such a waste.  If we leave it intact, it can be reused... or sold if there's no further use.  It looks like it might catch a fair price, but anyways... let me see if I can figure something out about it..."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2009)

"Badgers?" mutters Hollister, mostly to himself. "We don't need no stinkin' badgers."

As Rae moves to examine the scroll case, Hollister whispers the words to a cantrip, so that he might examine the case in his own fashion.

*Cast detect magic, will spend three rounds examining the case.*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha eyes the rat for a moment, but thinks that it would be too paranoid to assume, that it is some mage's familiar and intent on spying on them, so she moves along with the rest. She raises a curious eyebrow at the mentioning of the badgers, and the actual sight of them, but they seem tame enough.

When the question about the scroll case is forwarded to them, she considers possibilities for a moment, and then says: _“Maybe it is magically activated to open by a command word?”_


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 13, 2009)

Liiros follows along and responds _*"I don't have any clue."*_  He glares at the peculiar case in annoyance.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 13, 2009)

Rae examines the case. He finds a cleverly hidden tiny keyhole on one end-cap. His attempts to estimate how hard it might be to pick are unsuccessful - something is preventing the pins and tumblers from moving at all. He can't make anything of the etched swirling patterns, which appear to be purely decorative.

Meanwhile, Hollister casts _detect magic_ and concentrates on the case. He finds only a faint abjuration effect on the scroll case itself and nothing inside the case leaking out. While it's not the focus of his attention, he can't help but notice the aura emanating from one of the falchions Korrin is carrying. It's not overwhelming, but it's definitely more potent than other magic items Holister is used to.

Torrent says, "Rivereye said he wasn't able to say anything about whatever was in the case, but he did talk around it a lot. If there was something other than a scroll, I think he would have managed to tell us. So, I mean we can probably just bust it open somehow. At least I don't think that would be bad for what's in it."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

"Well, I'd hate to smash it, but there seems to be something stopping the tumblers and pins from moving.  Perhaps some form of magic?"  The young man finally responded, offering the scrollcase to anyone who wanted a closer look.  After all, he couldn't do anything with a lock with tumblers which don't move.  So, the boy thief looked about, still trying to think up a possible way to open the case which didn't involve smashing it.

"Can anyone... get rid of the magic on the case?  Hm... suppose not or you'd've already done that, no?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

"The case radiates faint protective magics," says Hollister to the others. "It could be simple magics to keep water and such from seeping into the case, or it could be an arcane locking spell of some sort."

The wizard steps closer to Korrin, lowering his voice as he speaks to the warrior. "Your new blade is magical, my friend. It certainly isn't a weapon of legend, but it definitely carries some sort of dweomer upon it."


*OOC: Spellcraft check to attempt to identify the magic on the case.

Spellcraft Check: 21*


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 13, 2009)

[sblock=Hollister's spellcraft check] Hollister knows that _arcane lock_ would keep the tumblers from moving in the manner Rea is describing. In that there only appears to be one dweomer on the scroll case, and that _detect magic_ shows that it could be _arcane lock_, then it's very likely that the case is _arcane lock_ed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

"Upon further examination, I'm almost certain that the magic on the case is an _arcane lock_ spell," adds Hollister after a few moments. The wizard turns to Shealis. "I do not currently have a spell in my repertoire capable of dealing with the lock. Do you perchance know a spell to open locks or dispel magic? Either of those should work."


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 14, 2009)

"I don't have an appropriate spell with me," Shealis says. "If I ever need a utility spell I buy a scroll from the school."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

"That is unfortunate," says Hollister, scratching at his goatee. "So, what do you suggest then? We could return to the school? Or perhaps you know an elven wizard of some skill that dwells nearby?"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 15, 2009)

"There's still the option to smash it open, unless your magicks would prevent that" Korrin says wryly


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2009)

Hollister shakes his head. "While the magics would make the case extremely difficult to pry open, it wouldn't provide additional protection to the case itself. With that said, smashing it open could well damage anything inside."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 16, 2009)

Liiros stands around and grumbles about the unopenable case, upset that he can't offer any solutions.  He was no locksmith or magician.  _*"Well, then, find someone else around here who can break the magic seal!  Surely with this many of our kind around, someone possesses enough magical talent to do so!"*_ he says, briefly losing his patience.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“While it is not my field of expertise, I do agree, that it shouldn't be too hard to find someone around here, who is able to. That sounds like a pretty basic spell we need here,”_ Lytha chimes in.


----------



## Theroc (Oct 16, 2009)

"Just don't smash it!" Rae says, looking at Korrin incredulously.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

"If we could find a scroll with a spell to open locks, it is well within my ability to cast," adds Hollister. "I simply do not have such a magic written in my spellbook. Shealis, do you know someone nearby, or perhaps know of a place closer than the Castle to secure such magics?"


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 16, 2009)

"I'm not sure," says Shealis. "Wizards tend to keep a low profile in Gate Pass, and that includes elves. Some of them came here to get away from the pervasive magic of most elven communities. I can't think of any spellcasters in the ghetto besides myself."

"*cough* *cough* Don't be alarmed," A voice says from a corner of the room, "but I can help. Don't worry, just because I'm invisible doesn't mean I'm out to get you. I can open the case."

"Yes, yes, please." Torrent says. "How can you help?" Shealis and Larion glare at her. "What?" she says. "I'm already working with people who tried to kill me. I'll listen to whatever's talking over there."

"I'm here on a mission," the voice says. "I need to come back with the scroll case. My boss didn't specify if it had to be full or not. I'll get you a scroll with a spell to open the case if you let me keep it."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2009)

"Just to clarify," says Hollister, addressing the empty air. "You'll give us a spell to open the case, we keep the contents, and you take the case itself back to your boss?"


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 16, 2009)

"Yes, that's right," the voice says. "I don't care about what's inside the case so you're welcome to it."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 17, 2009)

*"...Then get the scroll for us.  We only care about the contents,"* Liiros says.  He's wary of the invisible speaker, but really wants to get this over with and get out of Gate Pass while he still can.  Corellon didn't lead him her just to squander His gifts or die for a cowardly human council who just ignored what their citizens would suffer when the Scourge was allowed in freely.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha has to restrain herself to not start laughing out loud, as the voice starts talking about the case. After a short period of shock and surprise, of course.

_Now, that's a coincidence..._


----------



## Theroc (Oct 17, 2009)

"This seems a little convenient..."  Rae replied, his voice somewhat suspicious after a few moments of getting over the shock.  He wasn't used to magic overmuch, particularly when people are invisible.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

Korrin will look around cautiously, the seeing Hollister and Liiros' seeming acceptance will remove his hands from the blade and nod his acceptance. It seemed expensive for such a minor task, but there wasn't much other options right now.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2009)

Hollister nods in agreement with Liiros' words. "And know this," he adds, addressing the invisible speaker, "You shall burn by my hand if you attempt any treachery."


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 20, 2009)

"Right, fire," says the voice. "I'll be back in a few minutes."

Those few minutes drag on. The two elven guards are clearly used to passing time. They chat in elvish while keeping an eye or two on the room. Torrent's face lights up a little when they start chatting and then falls when she realizes they're speaking elvish. Shealis broods, her thoughts hidden. In contrast, Larion's emotions - boredom, frustration, impatience - are clear on his face.

At least the room is warmer than outside.

"I'm back," the voice says after forever. "Here." A scroll appears out of the air and falls to the floor. "That should do it."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 20, 2009)

Rae listens intently to the conversation, in case the guard's happen to say something useful to him in any future endeavor.  After all, a thief was a thief, whether on a strange new task or not.  While he didn't plan to rob the scary fire guy... that didn't mean he couldn't pick out new marks while working with him.  After all, once the job was done, how would he make a living once more?

The boy looked around, curious as to why the being was invisible.  "Hey, why are you invisible anyway?  I mean, we already know you're here, what's the point?"

[sblock=OOC]
Pneumatik, do you need a listen check for Rae's listening on the guards conversation?  He speaks common, orc and elven, so I figure he'd be able to understand the words.   Just checking.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 20, 2009)

Hollister scoops up the scroll and begins to study it.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 22, 2009)

Rae hears the guards talk about friends, girls, and where to go out. You get the impression that leaving the ghetto is uncommon.

When he looks at the scroll Hollister sees that it's a _knock_ spell.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“The point of being invisible, if that isn't obvious enough, is, that he cannot be seen,”_ Lytha states plainly.

_“The fact, that he is here, is quite convenient, yet irritating. But I guess we won't be asking question, as it seems rather clear, that they won't be answered, anyways.”_


----------



## Theroc (Oct 22, 2009)

_“The point of being invisible, if that isn't obvious enough, is, that he cannot be seen,”

_Rae frowned.  That much was obvious.

"I know being invisible makes you impossible to see, but I meant, the point is to conceal one's presence.  Once the person drew attention to themselves, why remain invisible?  It seems unnecessary... that's all."


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Well, not being seen conceals more than just the presence.”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

Hollister takes the scroll, and then moves to carry the case into a corner of the room, where he can ensure that the invisible man would have to push past him to get to it. "Korrin, attend please?" 

The wizard waits a moment for the warrior to move into a guard position, and then he intones the words of the _Knock_ spell, channeling the power to override the _arcane lock_ on the case. Then, he again tries to open the case.

*OOC: Hollister's plan is to make it as difficult as possible for the invisible man to get to any of the case's contents, just in case he plans to double cross us.*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 22, 2009)

Korrin walks next to Hollister, drawing his new falchion and standing guard stoically as the wizard opens the case, not bothering to see if the spell is a success.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 25, 2009)

When Korrin draws his new falchion he feels a warm breeze. It's especially pleasant with the cold windy weather outside. When he warily eyes the rest of the room the grip feels a little warm.

Hollister casts _knock_ from the scroll without difficulty. On completion the cover of one end of the case pivots open. Inside he can see that the overlarge scrollcase is filled with a scroll. A moment of examination shows that it's actually many pieces all rolled up together. They slide out easily when he tilts the case slightly.

It's difficult to unroll the scrolls because different sheets of paper keep sliding out. However it's clear from what Hollister can look at that it appears to contain architectural and engineering drawings as well as something written in some language he doesn't immediately recognize.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

The wizard nods, the sheafs of paper gripped firmly in one hand. He double checks the case to ensure it really is empty, and then slides it toward the last position of the invisible man. "A deal is a deal," he says. 

He stands and looks at his companions. "Unfortunately for us, I cannot read what is written here...though I am only fluent in seven languages. Perhaps one of you understands one that I do not?"


*Can Hollister figure out what the drawings are of? He has Knowledge: Architecture +4*


----------



## renau1g (Oct 26, 2009)

"Unless it is the language of the elves, I am out of luck, and I'm sure you already speak that" Korrin comments


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

Hollister frowns and shakes his head. "No, it isn't written in the tongue of elves..."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 26, 2009)

"I might recognize it, but if you know seven languages, chances are I won't either.  Won't hurt to look though, right?  The scrolls aren't magic ready to explode, are they?"

The young boy was eager to help, but reluctant to get himself exploded by magic with which he was not particularly familiar.  He had a few potions, but that was about as ambitious as he got with magic.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 27, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Considering the drawings, the dwarven or gnomish tongue comes to mind, but I do not know either,”_ Lytha chimes in.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 27, 2009)

Hollister slides the empty scrollcase towards the voice and a moment later it disappears. "Done and done," the voice says.

As the group looks over the sheets, no one immediately recognizes the language. The best anyone can do is Hollister thinks it's an outer-planer language because it looks vaguely similar to ignan. The drawings are for a large underground complex. The annotations on the drawings are in the same language as the text.

"That's going to take hours for us to copy, and I need to leave the city tomorrow morning," Shealis says, interrupting your study. "We should have paper, ink, and writing implements upstairs. If you want a table and chair you'll have to make something out of the doors and wood parts in here, though." She looks at the guards. "Brew a large pot of strong tea," she says.

The sheets that filled the scrollcase are divvied up. Each one is almost a foot wide and the range from three feet to ten feet in length. The copying work is slow and tedious. Since none of you read the language you need to copy each character specifically. It's a good thing you all slept late today, because this work is going to take all night.

OOC: After an  hour or two of work you can estimate that you'll finish up in the early morning before sunrise. At that point you'll be pretty tired. You'll be able to stay awake but will have to make fort saves every hour to not be fatigued. If you sleep before becoming fatigued you only need four hours of sleep if you're not worried about getting spells back. Once you become fatigued you need eight hours of sleep to no longer be fatigued.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2009)

*OOC: pneumatik, since Hollister's detect magic should have still been functioning when they got the case open, was their any magic from the scrolls and paper themselves?*


----------



## Theroc (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: Also, is the entire party working on copying this stuff?


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC1: It's my assumption that the whole party is helping to copy.
OOC2: _Detect magic_ only lasts for concentration, which lapsed when Hollister cast _knock_ from the scroll. He didn't see any lead in the scrollcase and it was less than one inch thick, so if there were any magic on the paper Hollister thinks he would have seen it when he scanned the unopened case.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

*OOC: Fair enough. With that said, I think Hollister would try giving the copies to Shealis, and keeping the real ones...just in case.*

The wizard directs his companions to bring light while he lays out the paper, ink and pens. He rolls out his bedroll to make himself comfortable, and lays a flat piece of wood across his crossed legs to make something of a table. Then he sets to work copying the documents. While it would certainly be exhausting and take time, he was use to such things from penning his own scrolls and adding spells into his spellbook.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2009)

Korrin siddles up next to the wizard, "Ah, this reminds me of when I was a boy. Ol' Headmistress Hermalyn would make us practice our cursive until it was perfect, ahh, I don't miss those days" as he joins him in their copying exercise.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Hollister smiles at Korrin. "My first master wasn't too concerned with neatness. You should have seen his tower...quite the mess."


----------



## Theroc (Oct 28, 2009)

Rae laid himself down with another portion to copy, silently and diligently working with the attention to detail he'd honed when scoping out potentially good places to liberate of their valuables... after all, when mapping out a plan for the Thieves Guild to use to case a place, you did not want to make errors, or make things obscure.


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 29, 2009)

Torrent pours herself a cup of the hot tea one of the elven guards brings in. "Ah, a night of copying unreadable scribbles while lying on the floor," she says. "One of the prime reasons I became an adventurer."

[sblock=OOC: Hollister]Hollister, if you want to keep the originals with the party you need to either tell Shealis before you're finished copying (which should happen tomorrow in real time) or wait until the copying's done and then just try to keep the originals. But we need to rp it out.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 29, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Don't you wizards learn spells for that? I heard you use books to keep your spell formulas. Seems pretty tedious to copy them this way.”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Hollister chuckles. "Ah, the secret life of the wizard...much more work and tedium than the typical mundane would expect."


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 30, 2009)

Most of what people refer to as "adventuring" is actually pretty boring. It's not exciting to pack for long trip, or to spend a couple weeks walking through fields and forests. It's the pay-off that makes it worth the boredom - money, loot, fame, or doing good deeds. Still, you have trouble remembering a more boring evening than this one. This scroll had better be more valuable than it looks.

Finally, with cramped hands and heavy-lidded eyes, you're finished. "Finally," Shealis says. She starts to collect the original sheets. "Larion and I are leaving now. We'll get away from the city before we rest. You are welcome to rest here if you like."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

"Do you have a way out of the city, Shealis?" asks Hollister. "We would like to get out of here ourselves, but we are unsure of just how to accomplish that..."


----------



## pneumatik (Oct 31, 2009)

"We have a way out for two elves, human," Larion says.

"Yes, we part ways here," Shealis says. "Considering our relationship started with you trying to kill me, I think everything has gone well. I sincerely wish you all well."

"I have an idea on how to get out of the city. Two now, actually," Torrent says. "We'll make something work."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Hollister glares at Shealis. "Fair enough, wench. But get in my way again, and I can promise you I won't be as forgiving the next time." He holds his icy stare on her for another moment, and then turns back to Torrent, considering her words. "Let's get on with it, then. Lead on."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 3, 2009)

Liiros helps copy the scrolls, though his penmanship is poor by elven standards since he rarely needs to write anything.  In the morning, as they finish copying the strange symbols, he wearily asks _*"Do you think we might rest a few hours before moving out, or should we try escaping this doomed city before the Scourge is invited in?  Given how fast the city council capitulated, I doubt they will stall overlong before allowing the Scourge to barge in and run amok as if they owned the place."*_


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha just watches the wordplay silently, she had nothing to add to the discussion at the moment. She thought that Larion was being quite arrogant, while Shealis seemed genuinely friendly, and as such the response of the human wizard to her surpised Lytha, but she didn't know the full story and there was probably more to it.

_“We all have a common goal, as far as I am concerned,”_ is all she says, leaving the drawing of conclusions to the others.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 3, 2009)

Larion and Shealis leave without further ado. The two elven guards head up to the upstairs room, which you new know has little in it besides bedrolls and a few basic supplies. "Like Shealis said, you can rest here if you want," one of them says.

Once the party is alone, Torrent says, "Okay, my original idea for getting out of Gate Pass was to go to a city councilman named Erdan Menash. He always seemed to support the resistance, so I figured he'd be willing to help us get out. As a councilman he should be able to write orders for the guards at the gates to let us out. None of this is already arranged, thought. I'm hoping when we go knock on the councilman's door he'll let us in and not throw us in jail.

"My new idea is to go ask Diogenes if he can help us out. He seems definitely willing to help us. I would guess the remaining students at Gabal's school have some sort of plan to get out of the city, but I don't know.

"As far as resting, I'm fine with whatever you want to do. Resting would help us deal with whatever happens next, but on the other hand at some point the Scourge is going to get tired of waiting and come on in to the city."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

"I used little actual power in our earlier fight with Shealis," says Hollister to Torrent. "And while tired, I would just assume try to make our escape now, before the Scourge finds us. Let us make our way back to The Castle, and find friend Diogenes."


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "I used little actual power in our earlier fight with Shealis," says Hollister to Torrent. "And while tired, I would just assume try to make our escape now, before the Scourge finds us. Let us make our way back to The Castle, and find friend Diogenes."




"Yes, the longer we wait, the tighter those basterds will make the noose around our necks. We must get out of the city post-haste"  Korrin agrees.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“I do not need to rest at the moment. We can move on, if you want to. I do agree, that the longer we wait, the worse a situation we will have to deal with.”_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 5, 2009)

With the group agreeing, Hollister nods his head, and begins to lead them back to Gabal's School.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 5, 2009)

Rae did not protest the course of action, agreeing that he wants to be as far away from whatever this scourge is as possible.  He had no desire to stick around for a noose.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 6, 2009)

*"Very well.  We will visit the School again and seek a way out of here.  Rest will have to wait until we are well outside the walls, I suppose....."* the heavily-armored elf confirms.  He straps his armor back on, sighing once and then following the others out.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 6, 2009)

"Well, I guess we have a majority. Lead on, Hollister," Torrent says.

It's still cold out, and the beginning of sleep deprivation doesn't make it feel any better. After sneaking back into Gabal's school you head into the dormitory. The warmth and quiet is seductive. You want to sit down in the chairs in the common area and take a break.

Instead you knock on Diogenes' door. Twice. Thrice. It finally opens. A groggy Diogenes looks at you from a darkened room. "Hollister! And everyone! Long night for everyone it seems. Well, come in, I guess. There's room if we all squeeze. I think."

Diogenes turns up the wick on the oil lamp on his desk. His room is messier than Hollister remembers. To the rest of you, it's a non-functional messy. You have no doubt he would have trouble finding anything in here.

He sits in the only chair at the only desk and looks at you with a blank stare.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 6, 2009)

Hollister sits and smiles at his friend. "We need your help, Diogenes. We have what we need, but we must needs escape the city. Certainly Gabal had a plan to evacuate the students before the Scourge arrives...do you know of the plan?"


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 8, 2009)

Diogenes yawns. "Well, _I_ have a plan to escape. My plan is to use, uh, hang on ..." He digs around in his desk drawers and pulls out a wand. "Use this. It's a wand of _charm person_. Anyway, I just use this on all the guards at a gate and then just ask them to let me out.

"See, I have a wagon right by where the secret way out of the school lets you out into the city. It has a cover so I can hide in it. It's pretty old, so there are plenty of splits in the wooden sides that I can see through. So I hide in the cart and get someone to pull it to a gate. The other person would talk to the guards until I've charmed them all. Then I get up and ask the guards to let me out.

"If you guys want out, I'll hide in the wagon and you can pull it to a gate. After I charm all the guards I'll ask them to let you out, and I'll come back here.

"Did that make sense? I'm pretty short on sleep here."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 8, 2009)

"You won't be leaving with us?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 8, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Well, if we are going to try that, I can probably help. I have similar... powers... at my disposal,”_ Lytha offers.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 9, 2009)

"No, I'm staying," Diogenes says. "That's about all I can say about that, really."

"Any help would be great, Lytha. I'm using the wand because it's easier than casting spells lying down under a tarp, though. Well, and the wand won't run out of spells."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Hollister nods at his friend's words. "Well then, it seems that we now have a way out of the city then." He looks around at the faces of his companions. "We should probably make haste. Unless anyone has anything else they must do before we leave?"


----------



## Theroc (Nov 9, 2009)

"I'm confused, weren't you planning on leaving before?  Now you're not?"  Rae asked, confused.  He was happy for a way out, but it seems somewhat strange that the man's plans changed.  Then again, he was rather out of his natural element, so most everything seemed a bit strange.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 9, 2009)

"Well... I can't think of anything else, so sure, why not?" Korrin adds, the affects of the lack of sleep beginning to cloud his mind and he's fairly agreeable at this point.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

Hollister smiles at Rae's confusion. "Don't worry. Diogenes is a cunning one..." He offers his fellow wizard a wink. "If I read my friend here correctly, he has some tasks that remain to be done yet. So let's not worry about him, and instead worry about getting ourselves out of the frying pan."


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2009)

Liiros brings up the concern _*"How do we know the guards will all fall for your magic tricks....?  Although the city's council were weak-willed enough to cave in under the threat of violence, we cannot be certain that the gate-guards are so weak-willed as to succumb to your magic.  If they become suspicious, we might be attacked or detained.  Certainly it is a better plan than no plan, but not quite what I had expected...."*_

He will go along with the plan if the others think it is worth trying, but has his doubts.  And lack of rest is making him a bit irritable.  His hands are cramped, he cannot feel his hindquarters, his feet fell asleep earlier and are still kind of numb, and he hasn't had a bath since this whole mess started.  Even elves sweat when they march all over the place in heavy armor like his.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 10, 2009)

"When people get _charm_ed you can usually see it in their faces," Diogenes says. "They're basically making a new friend. So I can tell if it works. And if it doesn't, well, that's why I've been saving this wand. It's pretty much full. I'll just zap them again."

"Well, we're not getting any sleep sitting in here. Let's try to get you out of the city before the sun rises and everyone wakes up. Everyone else, anyway." Diogenes leads the group back outside and into the school's surviving tower. He opens the secret passageway and you once again sneak out of the school.

At the end of the block from where you exit the secret passage, Diogenes has hidden a wagon. It's roughly three or four feet square with three foot-high sides and an open back. He pulls out a tarp and fastens it to the top of the three sides, leaving it to hang down in the back. "I'll hide back there, and one of you will pull the cart to whatever gate you plan on leaving by," he says.

He hugs himself and shivers in the pre-dawn cold. "So is everything cool? Lytha, you see any way to help?"


OOC: If people want to take their places, we'll move to a gate.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 10, 2009)

"Where do the rest of us go?  We just wander along beside it?"  Rae asked.  While he was bright, he was obviously a bit thrown off by all the social interaction and magic involved.  Most of his life involved simple loner or pair tasks.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“With the chill? No, not really. As for the charming... the biggest problem we might face is, that if they do get suspicious, it will be much harder to charm them. So we do have to stay focused and maybe we will have to improvise. I also know a more sophisticated form of that ‘magic’ in that case, however; it's a bit more intrusive, but it does not suffer from that downside.”_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

"Yes, the rest of us will simply walk along beside the cart. Just be ready...if for some reason the plan fails, we may have to flee the guard, or perhaps even fight our way out of the city." Hollister turns to look at Korrin and Liiros. "Would one of you mind doing the honors? I do believe you are the strongest of us."


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 11, 2009)

"Hollister has the right of it," Diogenes says. "Make sure you keep the guards happy, or at least unsuspicious, until I get out of wagon - that's how you'll know I'm done. It should take a couple of minutes. Lytha, if you want to help with spellcasting I recommend hiding in here, too. We should both be able to fit." He draws the wand again. "Okay. Good luck. And try to avoid any potholes on the way there."

He starts to climb into the back of the wagon but stops. "I almost forgot." He reaches into a pocket inside his robe and pulls out a bag of coins. He tosses it to Hollister. "Share with your friends. I'm sure you'll need it when you finally make it out of the city. Consider it a donation from some of my fellow students." And with that he climbs into the back of the wagon, hiding under the tarp.

"Hold tight, Diogenes," Torrent says. "Our gate's a couple of miles to the east. Korrin and Lirros, if you would get us moving?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 11, 2009)

Liiros bristles.  _*"Let it be known, on the record, that I do NOT appreciate being treated as a common pack mule.  There is only so much indignity I can stand to suffer for you strangers."*_

Despite his angry objection, Liiros stomps over to the cart and takes hold of the bars at the front of the cart, gritting his teeth and losing his usual friendly face.


_OOC: Liiros can pull around 700 to 800 pounds besides the gear he's wearing and carrying already._


----------



## renau1g (Nov 11, 2009)

Korrin adamantly refuses this treatment, he will walk alongside the wagon, _"My father may be a corrupt basterd, but I still am of noble blood and will not lower myself to that of a common farm animal."_ he thinks angrily as he moves to a place next to the wagon.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

Hollister can only roll his eyes at the response of his companions, chuckling under his breath. _Find them a way out of the city, and they'll still complain about it_ he thinks. As Liiros begins to pull the cart, the wizard wraps his cloak tighter about his body, and falls into line beside it.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 11, 2009)

_*"Let it be known, on the record, that I do NOT appreciate being treated as a common pack mule. There is only so much indignity I can stand to suffer for you strangers."

*_"Who said we're treating you like a pack mule?  If we were, I'd be feeding you oats, and possibly whipping you ta make ya go faster.  It's just you're the strongest, and we need to make the cart move... that's rather important, yanno..."

Rae explained, before falling silently and falling in behind the others, beside the cart.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 11, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Yes, Diogenes, hiding might be the best idea. While my powers are rather subtle, I'm still too inexperienced in making them completely undetectable. As for pulling the cart, I would offer my help, but I'm afraid, feats of strength are not exactly my forte,”_ the frail elf says. _“Quite the opposite, in fact. I would probably just hold you up more than actually help.”_


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 12, 2009)

Lytha crawls into the cart and squeezes next to Diogenes. It's dark and cramped but at least you're out of the wind. Like Diogenes said, there are multiple small cracks in the walls that allow you to see out of the wagon. Moments later the wagon lurches forward as Liiros sullenly starts pulling. Seeing that Korrin isn't pulling, Torrent steps next to Liiros and starts helping pull.

It takes about half an hour to reach the gate out of the city that Torrent plans on using. As you approach the gate you see over a half-dozen guards manning it. They're bundled up tightly against the early-morning cold. One of the soldiers, older with extra knotwork on his helmet, steps forward. "I don't know where you think you're going with that, but it's not through my gate," he says.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 12, 2009)

Liiros is rather irate by the time he reaches the gate with the thrice-damned cart.  He answers the guard with *"Like hell I'm not getting rid of this thing.  Some ass just forced me to haul this bedeviled cart all the way over here and dump it outside.  I don't get anything if I don't take care of it, and Corellon help me if I have to drag the piece of crap all the way back with nothing to show for it."*

_*"I'll do something violent, so help me, and a lot if it.  A whole bloody lot of it.  I'm hot, I'm chilly, my feet are sore, my back is cramped, my blisters have blisters, my hands are raw, I haven't had a decent rest in something like two days, my arms are numb, I can't feel my face anymore, I'm sweaty, I stink, I can't remember the last time I bathed, I'll probably never be able to sit straight again, I'll probably have a hunched back for the next several centuries, I think my thigh-bones have become permanently lodged halfway up my ass, I may have to amputate my toes and fingers, and my perfect teeth are probably ruined from all the gnashing and gritting and grinding of this accursed trek across this thrice-damned city that some moron saw fit to settle oh so long ago even though the most hirsute orc probably never could've become comfortable here,"*_ the sore and seriously peeved elf continues.

_*"I hate your wretched pile of rocks and hovels and dirt and snow that you call a city, I hate the people here, I hope the wretched Scourge of orcs ravages your dingy little rock pit beyond recognition, and I'm going to *really* hate it if I can't be rid of this whole accursed place for good *right now*,"*_ Liiros finishes while gritting his teeth.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 12, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha uses the distraction, at least she thinks it is meant as a distraction, for all she knows, he could very well just be saying what he is thinking right now. Not too far from the truth either way. Anyways, it was a distraction as it certainly made the guards focus on Liiros, and as such, Lytha manifests her charm power on the guard captain.

_“I'm focusing on the captain,”_ the elf whispers to the mage.


OOC: Psionic Charm with 3 PP, DC is 16 (no display).


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2009)

Hollister mills about unobtrusively, feigning mild interest in the rantings of Liiros, but not doing anything that would arouse suspicion from the watch.


----------



## Theroc (Nov 12, 2009)

Rae simply blinks at Liiros, the glances to the guards.  The rant somewhat spoke for itself, but he hoped it didn't come to violence.  It was definitely not his strongsuit.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 14, 2009)

The guards at the gate stand dumbfounded as Liiros yells at them. His shouting even pulls the remaining ones out of the guardhouse. 

Inside the wagon, Diogenes squirms around to point the wand at each guard in turn and mutter the activation word under his breath. They must be weak willed because only a couple guards require multiple _charm_ attempts.

Unfortunately the sergeant is not so easily enchanted. It's obvious to Thytha that her attempt at _charm_ing him fails.


[sblock="OOC"] Lytha has plenty of time to try to charm the sergeant again if she wants. If not, Diogenes will try to get him.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha tries again, she knows her chances are a lot better than the wizard's, because he is only using a wand, not his own power. This time, a subtle chime rings once in the minds of those in close vincinity to the wagon.


OOC: Psionic Charm with 1 PP, DC is 15 (with mental display; 15 ft. radius).


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 17, 2009)

Lytha attempts to charm the sergeant again, but it again he's resistant. This time, he and two other guards near him look around. "You hear that, sarge?" one of them asks.

Lytha quickly tries a third time, and is finally successful. "Yeah, I did," the sergeant says. "What're you guys doing?" Several other guards start to approach the wagon.

Diogenes slips out the back of the wagon as fast as his tubby body will let him. "Guys, guys, guys," he says, "let's calm down here. It's just me, Diogenes." All the guards except the sergeant visibly relax.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2009)

*Lytha*

As Diogenes hops out of the wagon, Lytha also climbs down and moves towards the sergeant, smiling friendly.

_“Greetings! We just need to get this wagon out of the gate, that's all. Business as usual. No reason to make a hassle out of it, right?”_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 17, 2009)

Hollister turns his attention back to the wagon and the gate guards, hoping the Diogenes and Lytha successfully charmed all of the men.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 18, 2009)

_*"Yeah, yeah, yeah.  Just let us get rid of this crap and we'll get out of your hair and you can rejoice that Liiros and his wretched cart are out of your lives forever,"*_ the angry elf mutters.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 19, 2009)

"Diogenes!" all the guards shout. One of them says, "This guy's alright, Sarge."

"Dioge-who? Oh, hi!" the sergeant says as Lytha slips out from the cart. "I didn't realize you were in there too. Well, it's not standard, but I you'll be right back I figure we could let you out. Make it quick, though. I'm really not supposed to be doing this."

"No problem, Sarge," Diogenes says. "Actually, would you mind if I just waited here while they take the cart outside? You got some pretty cool guys here."

A couple guards open the gate. Liiros and Torrent pull the cart outside with the rest of the party around them. As you leave you hear the guards and Diogenes exchanging filthy jokes.


You made it! At long last you're finally outside Gate Pass. You have the material (well, a copy of the material) that Badgerface stole from Ragesia. You're on your way.

The road, while clear, is rough and rocky. Pulling the cart is a challenge for Liiros and Torrent. Despite the difficulty thanks to the mountainous terrain you're quickly out of sight of the city.

Torrent stops. "Okay, hang on," she says. "It's thirty miles to the Fire Forest of Innenotdar. That's two full days of walking with an empty cart. Thanks for the help, Liiros, but I'm not pulling it thirty more feet, never mind thirty more miles. Unless you want to pull it, I plan on ditching it."

After deciding on the cart, you press on. Technically dawn occurs soon, but it's several more hours before the sun rises high enough to reach into you in the mountain pass.

After a few hours you stop for breakfast (lunch?) and you realize just how tired you are. You figure you have two options. You could take a break now for several hours and nap, then walk until it gets late and camp out. That will probably make the trip to the fire forest take a third day. Or you can try to push on until darkness. That would keep the trip to the fire forest down to two days.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 19, 2009)

Liiros is only all too happy to drop the cart once he gets a decent distance away from the gate and out of the gate guards' sight.  *"Forget the damn cart.  We march until nightfall, then you lazy bastards are taking first watch.  The only chance I will ever forgive you is if Corellon Himself visits my reverie and lends me a fragment of His own divine compassion."*  The elf is obviously still sore about the indignity, exhaustion, and physical pain he's been forced to endure.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 19, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Yes, we should get rid of this, maybe burn it, just in case?”_ Lytha suggests.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 19, 2009)

Hollister shrugs at Lytha's words, and flips his hand toward the cart in a quick gesture, causing it to burst into flames.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 20, 2009)

Korrin stands close to it for a few moments as it burns warming up after being outside in the cold for such a long while. He wondered if he will ever shake the cold feeling that had seeped into his bones. 

[sblock=ooc]
get as far away from the city as we can. March until nightfall
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

As the others begin their march, Hollister adjusts his pack so that it sits comfortably upon his shoulder. Adar chitters at the wizard and disappears back into the pack, causing the wizard to smile. He again pulls his heavy cloak tight about him, and falls into line behind the others.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2009)

*Lytha*

As they walk, Lytha mentally notices, that the cart wasn't all that bad, but she is too smart to mention that.

Instead, she asks: _“Do we have a destination? I was asked to help, but I actually don't know a whole lot about what's going on.”_


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 21, 2009)

Torrent jumps away from the cart as it bursts into flame. "Well, that settles that," she says.

In response to Lytha's question, she says, "Thanks for volunteering. I used to study at a magic academy to the south, called Lyceum. They’re good people. So when word reached them about Ragesia’s ‘Scourge,’ they sent out messages calling for anyone fleeing Ragesia to come to them. They want to stand against the Ragesians, and the resistance wants their help. We just need to get these scrolls to them. Badgerface was a spy in the Ragesian court and he thinks they're important enough to blow his cover and bring them to us.

"I'm concerned that the Scourge will have patrols along every passable road leaving Gate Pass. I have a route planned that takes us past the Innenotdar fire forest that should be safe. I don't think the Scourge will waste any troops guarding a burning forest. And don't worry, I have plenty of potions to keep us from catching on fire." Torrent pats her bulging belt pouch.

You trudge on through the mountains. Walking a rocky road in the cold is never fun. After pulling an all-nighter it's torture. The road winds through the mountains following the path of least resistance to the Fire Forest of Innenotdar. The edges of the road are full of tough mountain bushes. Beyond them is usually a steep cliff, sometimes sloping up and sometimes down.

You walk for hours. Noon comes and goes. You watch the shadows lengthen, quietly cheering them on - when they're long enough you'll finally be able to sleep. You enter a section of road with cliffs rising up on both sides: 20 feet of possibly climbable steep cliffs rising to 40 feet of unclimbable sheer cliffs. Everyone make spot checks.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 21, 2009)

Hollister continues to plod along, exhausted and cold. Only the thought of bedding down for the night, and excitement at the thought of seeing the Fire Forest of Innenotdar kept him going. He was in good shape for a wizard, and bore the rigors of the road better than many of his ilk; but he had to admit to himself that there was something nice about studying a magical tome in a well-padded chair before a warm fireplace...


*AC12, Hit Points 16/16

Spot Check: 11

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Theroc (Nov 21, 2009)

Rae hadn't exactly realized what was going on, having been somewhat out of touch with the undercurrents going on, and apparently with this grouped he'd be dragged out of the city on it's undertow.  Wandering with a bit of confusion he wondered what would happen to the Guild, and whether his friends and acquaintances made it out safely.  However, he now realized that the die was cast, and he would have to learn to live in the new surroundings he was in.

[sblock=Spot/Listen rolls]
Listen;Spot
1d20+6=18, 1d20+6=26[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 22, 2009)

Liiros is too exhausted and seething with anger even after hours of marching to pay much attention to his surroundings.

1d20+2=8


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2009)

*Lytha*

Many hours or wandering and the rest was not in sight still. Lytha was barely able to walk, but she realized, that it was necessary to get as far as possible during the day.


OOC: Spot for Lytha and her Psicrystal 22 and 10.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 23, 2009)

Rae is startled out of his confusion by seeing two men hiding up ahead, the low afternoon sun glinting off of the metal studs in their leather armor. The two men are on the right side of the road perhaps 70 feet ahead of the party. They're at the top of the cliffs that line the road, about 20 feet up. Rae can tell that they're both wearing studded leather armor and are well-armed, though he can't make out the details of their weaponry.

EDIT: The men are looking directly at the party.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Korrin begins reaching for his blade (assuming the others alert him) as trouble surely followed them.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 24, 2009)

As the party walks closer to the men, Lytha notices them as well. They're now a little over fifty feet away and still watching the party intently.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“I hope these guys up there don't plan an ambush or anything. Maybe we should just ask them to show that we noticed them?”_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

"Not a bad idea," says Hollister, a hint of a smile on his face as he strokes his chin, pondering. "If they do plan an ambush, better to force them to spring it early."


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Ah, well, better than continue walking...”_ Lytha says, then looks up to the two men and waves at them with her right arm in a friendly gesture.

_“*Hey, how's the view up there? Anything you want to talk about? Can we help you with anything?*”_ she asks loudly. _“*Don't be shy! If you hide up there, because you need protection, we are very well-armed and certainly capable to defend against the dangers this road might offer.*”_

_“That should give them something to think about...”_ she continues with her voice down again, so only her new companions can hear that.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 24, 2009)

Hollister smiles. "Well done, Lytha...let's hope they are smart enough to realize you speak the truth."


----------



## Theroc (Nov 24, 2009)

Rae obviously warned the others, by discreetly gesturing in that direction and softly pointing them out verbally.  He simply hoped it wouldn't come down to a fight, though he felt confident the others could ensure his safety, if nothing else.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 25, 2009)

Liiros groans, almost dead on his feet from staying up all night and then hauling a heavy cart full of lazy jerks and then walking for hours and hours beyond that......  _*"Indeed, there is safety in numbers, and more when it is a number of professional warriors and marksmen like ourselves," *_the elf says loudly, but not quite shouting.

He looks up where others have indicated the hidden warriors that he was too busy brooding to notice earlier.  Liiros is ready to unstrap his shield in case he needs to use his bow against these likely bandits.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2009)

Hollister holds his hand ready, flames flickering along his fingers, just in case the men were unfriendly and needed to feel some warmth this cold winter day.


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 25, 2009)

One of the men hiding up the cliff takes out a horn and blows. The note echoes down the road. Everyone roll initiative.


OOC: Enemies rolled a 13 on initative. Everyone who rolls higher than 13 on init should also post their first round action.

Attached is a map. Let me know if anything isn't clear.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 25, 2009)

Korrin shrugs as he looks to the others, "Well, I guess they know who we are. Pepper them with arrows or fire until they're upon us" he says, drawing his newfound blade and preparing for his foes.

[sblock=ooc]
init (1d20 2=21)

Minor: Draw Blade
Move: East two squares
Standard: Ready an attack - vs ac; dmg  (1d20 7=9,  2d4 3=9) nope. (incl +1 from sword, assuming its magic)
[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 25, 2009)

When Korrin draws his new falchion he feels a warm breeze that's energizing in the mountain cold. As he readies to attack the blade starts to give off heat and glow with a dull red color.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 26, 2009)

*Liiros Tivaniel, slow as ever*

Liiros mutters *"Guess we know they aren't friendly, then.  And that they've got backup.  Why do we just have the worst luck ever?"*  He gives a weary sigh.  Louder, he says *"ATTACK!"*  However, the elf is slow to draw his weapons.....

[sblock=ooc]Well, InvisibleCastle shuuuuuure loves Liiros.  Yep.  Feel like I haven't ever gotten a good roll for him.....

Initiative: 2
1d20+1=2 

IMPORTANT QUESTION: What's our general condition here?  Fatigued?  Exhausted?  Kinda affects our actions and rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha moves ahead and to the side to seak protection between the bushes that grow there, all the while concentrating, but it is not obvious what the telepath is concentrating on.


OOC: 13? Ha! Easily beaten... Initiative 14

Move: 30 ft. SE, E, E, E, SE (between the bushes)
Standard: Vigor (3 PP, no display)

Q: Since the two up there are at the edge of the cliffs, would it be possible to grant them a rough trip down to us by materializing _Grease_ underneath their position? Could be worth a try next round (this round they are out of range still).


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 26, 2009)

*status update*

OOC: Right now now one is so tired as to have mechanical penalties. You think that if you start fighting you might quickly get fatigued or exhausted, though, depending on your physical fortitude.

Lytha, if you put the grease under the men and they fail their save it looks to you like they'd start sliding down the cliff. They might be able to catch themselves in the last few feet to keep from hitting the ground because the grease is only 10' x 10'.

Finally, I made another printout of the map, this time with the spreadsheet row and column numbers visible. It's attached.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2009)

Hollister chants the words to bring a protective field of force into play around his body even as he moves nearer the brigands. 


*AC16, Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 14
Cast Mage Armor, move N15

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Theroc (Nov 29, 2009)

Rae was somewhat taken aback by the situation, having not anticipated a battle at all, being somewhat not a fighter.  Once he recovered, he'd look for a place to slip out of sight, so as to get into a proper position to attack with maximum efficiency.

[sblock=Initiative]
1d20+3=10[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Nov 30, 2009)

Korrin advances and readies to strike anyone who comes within reach.

Lytha advances and edges towards the side of the road. She finds the bushes difficult to move through, holding her back.

Hollister wards himself and advances.

A man{T1} hustles out from the around the bend up ahead. He's armored and armed with a crossbow. Seeing Korrin ready to strike, he shoots at him. The quarrel strikes him for five damage.

A man on horseback {R1} comes out into the road from a small path up ahead The rider wears black studded leather, and a black helmet decorated with a silver horse’s head. A cap billows behind him as he rides, and all you can see of his skin is his toothy smile. Seeing Liiros, he takes aim with a longbow and fires twice. One arrow hits for eight damage

Two more men{C1, C2} on horseback follow the first man out. Both have saps out. They ride past the first man up to Korrin and swing their saps at him. One whiffs but the other catches him right on the back of the head for 14 points of subdual damage. Korrins swings in return, but misses.

The two scouts scoot around the corner of the cliff and drop down to the path where the horsemen were waiting.

Finally, Torrent asks Osprem to _bless_ the party to help with the fight at hand.


Now everyone goes again.

OOC: Everyone has a +1 morale bonus to hit, as per being _bless_ed

New map attached.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 30, 2009)

*Lytha*

Lytha thinks about a way to help her allies and decides on making life a bit more difficult for the riders ahead. She concentrates and the ground underneath the two horses becomes oily and slippery.


OOC: Manifest _Psionic Grease_ centered on Q15/R16, Reflex DC 15 or fall prone.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 30, 2009)

Hollister maintains his position, and summons fire to blast the two horseman and their mounts.



*AC16, Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 14
Fiery Burst vrs C1 & C2. 2d6 damage (reflex save vrs DC15 for half)

Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 1, 2009)

Hollister's _fiery burst_ explodes in front of Korrin, engulfing his two mounted attackers and their horses. One horse appears somewhat less singed, but everyone is burned.

Both horses lose their footing in Lytha's psionic _grease_ and fall. The two riders skillfully leap from the saddles and land on their feet, one standing in the _grease_ and the other outside it.

The horses look terrified and both men {C1, C2} are barely standing.

OOC: updated map attached


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2009)

Liiros charges forward at one of the horsemen that gets close enough, drawing his longsword and slashing at the horseman.  *"Die, scum!  You accost a Knight of the Aquilline Cross, and will not survive to do so again!"*  As the elf charges, he draws upon Corellon's insight to invigorate his strikes.

[sblock=ooc]InvisibleCastle is down.  Please roll for me, Pneumatik.

Liiros charges C2 (the man, not the horse), drawing his sword and initiating his Martial Spirit stance, his charge taking him to space P-17, since Torrent is in the way of the space he'd prefer to take.  His Steely Resolve has delayed the 8 damage he suffered until the end of his turn, and gives him +1 to his attack and damage rolls this turn, while the charge gives him another +2 to hit.  So he attacks at +8 to hit for 1d8+3 damage.  Crit on a 19-20.  If he hits, he heals himself for 2 points with Martial Spirit.

He also needs to have his 3 granted maneuvers determined.  His readied maneuvers are Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, and Vanguard Strike.

Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian 2
HP 10/18, AC 19 (17 for charging), touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: ?, ?, ?
Readied Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
Known Stances: Iron Guard's Glare, Martial Spirit[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 1, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“I know it's quite obvious,”_ Lytha says, mostly to Hollister, _“but try to leave the horses alive.”_


----------



## Theroc (Dec 1, 2009)

[sblock=Actions]
Rae will move to M14, drawing his Crossbow during the action and firing it at C1.  Since Invisiblecastle is still down, I cannot roll.  It would be +7 accuracy (added one from Point Blank Shot, since I am assuming each square on the grid is five feet) and damage is 1d8+1(from point blank shot).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Hollister smiles as he replies to Lytha. "I have nothing against the horse, I simply didn't want them cracking Korrin's skull with a hoof..."


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 2, 2009)

Liiros charges and cuts down one thug.

Rae moves up and skewers the other dismounted thug with a well-placed crossbow quarrel.

Korrin assesses the situation. The two men in front of him are now unconscious or dead. Their horses are obviously terrified and are scrambling in the grease to get away from the party. They're still physically blocking the road, but it may not be quite so difficult to get around them now.

*OOC:
Liiros' granted maneuvers: Stone Bones, Leading the Attack, and Crusader's Strike.
Unless I say otherwise, in every map one square is always five feet.
Now everyone's gone except Korrin.
Another updated map is attached.*


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 4, 2009)

Korrin dances past the horses to mounted longbowman in front of him. His falchion glows red-hot and erupts in flame as he swings! Unfortunately, it doesn't connect. (attack roll: 10) 

The horse shuffles back five feet and its rider unleashes two arrows at Korrin. Both miss.

The two men glare angrily at each other.

Another crossbowman {T2} rounds the corner ahead and joins the one who already there. They both fire at Korrin, and both miss.

Seeing no reason to stick around without any riders, the two horses turn and flee back away from the party.

Torrent also charges the mounted longbowman and swings her battleaxe. And connects! "I will not tolerate you ruining my plan like this!" he shouts at her.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

Hollister moves a bit further down the road, and summons more fire to blast the longbowman now engaged by Korrin and Torrent.



*AC16, Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 14
Move 10' forward, Fiery Burst vrs R1. 2d6 damage (reflex save vrs DC15 for half)

Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Dec 4, 2009)

Korrin continues his assault on the rider, but his blade is struggling to connect
[sblock=ooc]
vs ac; dmg  (1d20 6=9,  2d4 2=6)
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 4, 2009)

Rae blinks as his bolt connects, silently congratulating himself before moving towards the brush, to conceal himself, readying another bolt to fire at the woman on the horse.

[sblock=Actions]
Rae will move to P13 and attempt to hide himself 1d20+9=15
If possible, afterwards Rae will fire a bolt at the mounted rider. 
Attack;damage;Sneak Attack if applicable
1d20+7=13, 1d8+1=5, 2d6=5[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 4, 2009)

Liiros silently thanks Corellon as the relatively-innocent horses flee.  Then he rushes forward in their wake, slashing at the rider who shot him a few moments ago!  His longsword strikes boldly though not as accurately as Liiros had hoped.....  He calls on Corellon's gifts to invigorate Korrin and himself as he strikes.

_*"What plan, knave?!  You're no ordinary brigands, are you!"*_ the elf says in response to the rider's remark to Torrent.

[sblock=ooc]Liiros moves to T-16 and attacks the rider with a Crusader's Strike, to heal Korrin with the Crusader's Strike but healing himself again with Martial Spirit, if he hits.

Got a 16 to-hit, for 5 damage.  If Liiros connects with that, then Korrin heals 5 HP and Liiros heals 2 HP.  Here's hoping!
1d20+5=16, 1d8+2=5, 1d6+2=5 

For Liiros' new granted maneuer, I got a 1, Charging Minotaur (after disregarding the 4, since I already got Stone Bones granted last round).
1d5=4, 1d5=1, 1d5=5, 1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=2, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=5, 1d5=2 

Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian 2
HP 12/18, AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones
Readied Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
Known Stances: Iron Guard's Glare, Martial Spirit[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2009)

*Lytha*

Seeing that her allies handle the situation well enough, Lytha tries to get up to the cliff to get a better overview and some cover, however, the frail elf doesn't even find a grip to start climbing.


OOC: Climb -1


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 7, 2009)

Hollister's fiery burst catches the mounter archer full in the face, scorching him and his horse for 9hp.

Korrin fails to connect again. By now his falchion is glowing white hot.

Rae ducks into the bushes and fires a bolt at the rider, but he too misses.

Liiros has better luck. His blade connects in the rider's hip, stopping when it hits bone. His strike releases healing energy to himself and Korrin.

Off in the bushes, Lytha scrabbles in the rocks to no visible effect.

The mounted archer {R1} shuffles his horse back to create some space and shoots twice at Liiros. Both shots are wide. "I'm Renard Woodsman, and there are my Black Horse Mercenaries. The Scourge is willing to pay good money for your mages and what you're carrying, and my plan and their brawn will deliver you!"

The two scouts {S1, S2} who initially spotted the party duck into the bushes and load and fire crossbows at Liiros. One gets lucky and scores a hit in Liiros' shoulder for 8 pts of damage.

At the end of the straight-away the two thugs {T1, T2} fire their crossbows at Torrent. One shot goes wide, but the other strikes her in the arm. It passes clean through and is followed by a gout of blood. "Argh!" After shooting the two thugs duck back around the corner.

Finally, a familiar face peaks around the corner {K1}. Wearing familiar grey plate armor and mounted on a familiar horse, it's the same warrior from outside the Poison Apple Pub a couple days ago. His greatsword is out and he looks ready to fight.

*OOC: You can't see T3 yet.*


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2009)

_Damn the Scourge and their bounties_, thinks Hollister, stepping around the grease area on the ground. 

"You know how I like my bandit, Renard?" he asks, as he throws more fire at the man. "Well done."


*AC16, Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 14
5' step to Q14
Fiery Burst vrs R1. 2d6 damage (reflex save vrs DC15 for half)

Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## renau1g (Dec 7, 2009)

Korrin nods his thanks to Liiros and turns his attention to the threat at hand. He steps towards the horseman, intent on shutting the bandit/merc up. The glowing of his blade is so distracting that for a moment, he's blinded by the light, the warrior is revved up now just another runner in the night... 

[sblock=ooc]
5 ft step forward
vs ac; dmg (1d20 6=7,  2d4 2=10) *wow.... IC hates Korrin

Oh, ps... sorry...
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“The delivery is gladly accepted, good man. We can definitely use some horses here. Speaking of which, why don't you *walk over here and give me your horse now*,”_ Lytha says, the last words being spoken like a command, while she tries to not look overly stupid after recovering from her failed attempt to climb upwards.


OOC: _Suggestion_ on the mounted archer leader (Will DC is 16).


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 8, 2009)

Liiros staggers for a moment from the lucky crossbow bolt that managed to get between plates of his armor and bury itself deep.....  The elf grunts in pain.

Just before Lytha tries to persuade the rider to hand over his horse, Liros steps forward and gets in front of Torrent for now, hacking again at the mounted longbowman with his longsword.  Liiros takes a firm, sturdy stance just before striking, and tries to draw strength from the earth as Corellon has taught him in his nightly trances.

*"what good is gold if you don't live to spend it, knave?  Surrender now and leave with your lives!"* the elf warns as he hits flesh again and draws blood once more, as his own flesh hardens like stone for a few moments under Corellon's gifts.

[sblock=OOC]Ouch!  All these 8-hp hits are wearing me down.....shoulda used the Crusader's Strike on myself and the Martial Spirit on Korrin last round.....  And when does Torrent get her action?  She's not unconscious, is she?

Since Liiros technically goes right after the bandits in Initiative, I assume he hits the rider before Lytha's Suggestion attempt.

5-foot step diagonally to get in front of Torrent and have better line of sight to the enemy archers, so Liiros can gauge how soon he could reach them.  Then initiate Stone Bones with an attack on the mounted longbowman.  Liiros gets DR 5/adamantine for 1 round if he hits and also heals himself for 2 more HP if he hits.

Got a 17 to hit, for 4 damage this time.  Well, at least it's a hit!  Adding the 2 HP to Liiros now since I'm sure (given that the 16 hit last round).
1d20+5=17, 1d8+2=4 

Liiros is granted Vanguard Strike this round.

Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian 2
*HP 8/18*, AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
*Damage Reduction 5/adamantine until his next turn*
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, *Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, *Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
* Expended
Readied Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
Known Stances: Iron Guard's Glare, Martial Spirit[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 8, 2009)

OOC: Sorry for the delay, is Rae hidden atm, or would he need to attempt to hide again?


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 9, 2009)

*ignore
*


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 10, 2009)

Hollister's _fiery burst_ engulfs the Renard and his mount. Renard leans down beside his horse and avoids the worst of it, but his horse it not so lucky.

Korrin presses forward, swinging his now white-hot falchion at the enemy. He swings wide, failing to connect.

Liiros has better luck as his swing bites into Renard's flesh. Or at least it would have if Renard hadn't deftly shuffled his mount to the side and avoided the swing. Instead, Liiros does no better than Korrin.

After Lytha speaks Renard looks at her. "Get out of my head, witch!" he shouts.

Rae loads and fires his crossbow again. The bolt buries itself in Renard's gut.

Seeing Liiros' wounds, Torrent calls on Osprem to heal him. Liiros' wounds close as her prayer is answered (heal 10 hp).

Renard backs his horse up another five feet and to the side. He looses two more arrows. Both head in Liiros and Torrent's general direction and both fail to connect for any damage. "Kathor! Get up here!" he says.

From their hiding positions in the bushes both scouts {S1, S2} reload and fire their crossbows at Liiros. They both miss and the bolts whistle past Holister and Rae before they *thunk* into the cliffside behind them.

Another thug {T3} rounds the corner and fires a crossbow at Torrent. He must be too far away, because the shot is wide.

Finally, the man from the Poison Apple fight {K1} rounds the corner. "I'm coming, Renard!" he says. Unlike the other mounted enemies who were on light warhorses, this man rides a giant of a horse. It is heavily armored and intimidating in its own right. While the horse advances the man readies himself to charge, the afternoon sun glinting off the edge of greatsword. Behind him are the two thugs who just ducked around the corner a moment ago. Now they're carrying saps instead of crossbows and smiling evilly in anticipation of Kathor's brutal assault on the party.

Seeing this new threat Torrent says, "Korrin or Liiros, whichever one of you wants to get bigger stay close to me," and begins casting a spell.

[sblock=OOC]I took Rae's action to keep things moving. Sorry I didn't answer you earlier, Theroc. Rae's being observed by Renard at this point, so hiding it pretty much impossible unless you or someone else distracts him with a bluff check or something similar. I didn't initially realize this, so I rolled a hide check for you opposed by Renard's spot. I used your hide check 1d20 results as an attack roll, which meant you hit.

Arkhandus is right, I forgot to have Torrent go last round. She went twice now, right before and right after the enemies went.

As far as the order in which PCs take actions, being able to delay means your order is whatever you want it to be. A pbp makes it difficult to do coordination between PCs, so I don't mind some flexibility if one PC wants to do something before a second, but the second has already posted.

New map attached. Sorry about the last one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Well then, let's see how you like this,”_ Lytha says as she moves closer.


OOC: Move one square to the NE, and then 5 squares to the E; another _Grease_ (Reflex DC 15) right under the mounted archer.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

Hollister smiles as the others round the corner, flexes his hand and speaks in the tongue of arcane mysteries. Thick strands of sticky webbing explode all around the four bringands further down the road, anchoring themselves between the cliff faces, and securing all four in place. Temporarily, at least. It wasn't fire, but it got the job done.


*AC16, Hit Points 16/16

Initiative: 14

5' step forward
Cast web, centered to catch K1, T1, T2, and T3. DC is 15 for the initial reflex save, though they will all be entangled regardless.

Mage Armor in effect, duration 3 hours

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
- Level 0: Detect Magic x2, Light x2 + (d) Flare
- Level 1: Mage Armor x2, Magic Missile + (d) Burning Hands
- Level 2: Web, Resist Energy, Flaming Sphere + (d) Scorching Ray[/sblock]*


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 11, 2009)

Liiros snarls in rage as the rider somehow ducks his sword to hide behind the other side of his horse, screwing up Liiros' technique and making him lose balance for just a second, ending the ground-contact he needed to draw on the strength of stone.  The elf spits and grits his teeth, this time hacking deftly into the horse's left shoulder, only narrowly missing its throat, determined to stop the accursed archer from using the horse for any further advantage.  As he strikes, Liiros tries to channel a bit of Corellon's vitality into Torrent and Korrin.

*"Get down here and fight like a man, Renard!  Weasely human scum!  Stop hiding behind the poor beast and forcing me to slay it first!  COWARD!"* the elf spits out between clenched teeth, seething and upset that he must slay the poor horse just to get to its villainous and cowardly rider.

[sblock=OOC & WTF]F***ING 3.5.  F***ING 3.5 and its dumbass designers who rewrote the rules rather than just editing the original 3.0 text to make their changes.  Just like they forgot to keep the line in the DMG about prestige classes not counting towards multiclass penalties, they forgot to include the whole freaking PARAGRAPH in the 3.0 PHB that described striking the cover instead of the original target when missing by a small margin from the cover bonus alone.   I'm sorry, TWO F***ING PARAGRAPHS in the 3.0 PHB devoted to that very subject because it's a common sense rule that deserves addressing in the core rules.  One of many that the dumbasses behind the 3.5 revision had inconceivably forgotten.  Oh how I LOATHE 3.5 and its idiotic design.  Hard to believe that a few people involved in it had actually been somewhat involved in 3.0 too.  Only some supplemental material in 3.0 had such shoddy writing and editing as the 3.5 core rules.

Sorry.  I just really freaking hate 3.5's shoddy design.  It's like none of them had ever played D&D before and had no effing clue what the hell they were doing.  Doesn't help that the using-mount-as-cover rule in 3.5 doesn't give any indication of how long it lasts or how the rider returns to an upright position (stupid free +4 AC for absolutely nothing).

Liiros' granted maneuvers reset to #2, 5, and 3.  Crusader's Strike, Vanguard Strike, and Leading the Attack.  Effing thing couldn't bother to give me Stone Bones again after that effing mounted cover snafu, so Liiros is obviously going to suffer a mounted charge (Spirited Charge, I would bet) THIS round and get eviscerated.  It's the only logical conclusion. -_-
6d5=17 

Liiros takes a 5-foot step forward and initiates a Crusader's Strike *targeting Renard's effing horse*, damnit.  Not that Renard won't likely use an effing Ride check to negate the hit with the Mounted Combat feat, given my luck.  That beast is going down before it screws up any more of Liiros' tactics, much as he hates to harm animals.

1d20+5=23, 1d8+2=10, 1d6+2=4 
Got a 23 to hit the damn horse, for 10 damage; shoulda targeted the rider apparently, but oh well.  Die, you stupid invulnerable-cover horse!  Die and interfere NO MORE!  If Liiros hits, he heals Torrent with the Crusader's Strike for 4 HP, and heals Korrin for 2 HP from Martial Spirit.

The rules aren't clear about fighting defensively and Strike maneuvers, so it seems they probably aren't compatible and I won't bother trying both.

Liiros Tivaniel, High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian 2
HP 16/18, AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
Active Stance: Martial Spirit
Granted Maneuvers: *Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Vanguard Strike
* Expended now
Readied Maneuvers: Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
Known Stances: Iron Guard's Glare, Martial Spirit[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Dec 11, 2009)

Realizing his cover was now blow, the boy simply remained where he was in case the other thugs could not see him, and fired another shot at the Horseman.

[Sblock=Actions]
Fire another bolt at Renard from Rae's current position, unless Korrin obscures the shot, in which case move to Korrin's side and fire the bolt from there.
1d20+7=22, 1d8+1=3
Hopefully I'll be able to flank next round.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC;Question]
Is it possible to attempt to climb Renard's mount to distract him from using it as cover, enabling Korrin and Liiros from having to kill it first to hit Renard?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Dec 13, 2009)

Korrin continues to keep the horseman in his sights and slashes his blade at the man. It glows white-hot despite the cold and flames lick up and down the blade as he strikes.

[sblock=ooc]
5 ft step forward
Burning Blade - vs ac; dmg; fire dmg (1d20 7=24,  2d4 2=5,  1d6=2) Should hit for all of 7 damage (maybe 8 if the blade's magical)


[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Dec 14, 2009)

Lytha's _grease_ coats the ground under Renard's mount, the low winter sun giving it an oily sheen. The horse is sure-footed and keeps its balance, though it will certainly have some difficulty moving.

Hollister's web explodes from the midst of the brigands. Everyone - Kathor, his horse, and all three thugs - are stuck fast in its cable-like strands.

Liiros angrily swings at Renard's horse, but Renard deftly maneuvers the animal out of the sword's arc.

From within the bushes Rae launches another bolt. Even with Renard trying to duck behind his mount the shot connects. Blood starts to pour out of the wound in Renard's side as he slides out of his saddle and collapses on the ground. His warhorse remains still.

Seeing Renard drop, Korrin looks at the two scouts hiding in the bushes. Before he can act, Kathor shouts, "Hold! You offered us mercy - we yield!" The rest of the Black Horse mercenaries look at Kathor, then back at the party. They cautiously hold their weapons at the ready but do not advance.

Torrent finishes casting their spell and looks about, carefully keep her right hand away from coming into contact with anyone.

[sblock=OOC]The enemies are obviously yielding the initiative to the party. If you want to attack them you can just go. Otherwise, we're out of combat rounds. Also, map attached.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2009)

*Lytha*

_“Well, this is not my decision to make. We should definitely keep the horses, though. Those will be very useful,”_ Lytha says.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2009)

"Throw down your weapons and surrender," calls Hollister. "Or we shall slay you where you stand!"


----------



## Theroc (Dec 14, 2009)

"Usually when someone surrenders, they put down their weapons and raise their hands in a signal of submission..."  Rae observed, blinking at the strange behaviour during a yield, not lowering his crossbow.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 9, 2010)

Liiros rages as the infuriating human bandit (for he considered these 'mercenaries' nothing more than common highwaymen with delusions of some higher military discipline) again thwarted his assault, tugging on the reins just in time to maneuver his horse away from Liiros' blade.  Liiros' attempt to rejuvenate Torrent and Korrin with Corellon's power failed.  Even after someone managed to shoot down the insufferable archer, the elf raged and prepared to impale the fallen man on his sword.......

But after a few seconds of conscience interfering, the elf snarls out *"Drop your weapons NOW, or he dies and we execute you brigands next...."* with obviously barely-restrained bloodlust in his voice and on his face.  His sword spun around, its tip now facing the fallen horseman's neck.  Only his devotion to Corellon stays his hand for the moment, though he knows his god has no problem with ruthlessness in battle, just that Corellon promotes respect for life otherwise.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for the overlong delay.  Liiros readies an action to strike (Stone Bones) the fallen rider if the other enemies in sight make an aggressive move or don't drop their weapons within the next few seconds, basically by the time Liiros' next turn would come around.

1d5=2, 1d5=4, 1d5=1, 1d5=4, 1d5=4, 1d5=1 
Was granted maneuver #4, Stone Bones, this round.  If his readied attack is provoked, then Liiros heals Torrent for 2 points with Martial Spirit if his readied attack hits (with my luck, he'd get a natural 1 against the prone, unconscious opponent, but whatever).

*Liiros Tivaniel,* High Elf Crusader of Corellon Larethian 2
HP 16/18, AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18
*Active Stance: *Martial Spirit
*Granted Maneuvers:* *Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
* Expended now
*Readied Maneuvers:* Charging Minotaur, Crusader's Strike, Leading the Attack, Stone Bones, Vanguard Strike
*Known Stances:* Iron Guard's Glare, Martial Spirit[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

OOC: I think we lost our DM. It has been a month since his last login.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 13, 2010)

OOC: He mentioned, that he would be away for a while, here...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

*OOC: Yeah, now I remember seeing that...and hopefully he'll be back! I've been enjoying my PC in this game.*


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 24, 2010)

Torrent looks around at the party, distracted and still carefully holding her right hand out. She touches Liiros and he and his equipment _enlarge_ to double their normal size. "I guess it's insurance now, in case the surrender is a ploy," she says to him.

Kathor and the other five mercenaries drop their weapons. The weapons of those in the _web_ hang above the ground, stuck to the magical strands. They raise their hands as best they can. Kathor says, "We are surrendering to avoid unnecessary deaths. These men work for me now that Renard's dead, and I am a man of honor. We were working for the Scourge's money, not because we're loyal to High Inqusitor Leska."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

Hollister raises a hand, letting flames crackle and dance across his fingers. "I shall release you from the webs when you tell us what we want to know. And if you have any thoughts of not answering, I assure you...the webbing is quite flammable." The wizard moves closer to the entrapped prisoners. "Now tell me, how did you know where to find us? And why has the Scourge set you upon our trail?"


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 25, 2010)

"Renard's contact used magic to contact him every few days," Kathor says. "His contact must have had spies in Gate Pass, because he would tell Renard who we should capture and where to find them. Renard pointed us to you in the Poison Apple. Then we were only getting the standard reward for spellcasters. You must have done something to piss off the Scourge between then and now, because Renard said we'd get a big bonus if we caught you now."

[sblock=OOC]I rolled a diplomacy (really just CHA) check for Hollister's interaction with Kathor and got a 14. Everyone else who says anything should also roll either diplomacy or intimidate as appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Now expanded to wondrous size by Torrent's spell, Lirros marches towards the other bandits/mercenaries, warning _*"Back away from your weapons and tell us what else you know about the Scourge's agents here and who Renard's contact was, if you wish to leave with your lives."*_

[sblock=ooc]Well, InvisibleCastle still hates Liiros.  A 14 Intimidate.
1d20+5=14 [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 26, 2010)

Liiros towers over everyone, even mounted Kathor. The cold winter speeds through the canyon, swirling his hair about his head as he advances. His huge feet crunch ominously on the mountain road. The two un-_webbed_ mercenaries scramble backwards away from giant-Liiros. Those in the _web_ struggle against the sticky strands. 

"We don't know anything else!" Kathor says. "Renard's contact talked to him in his head, like telepathy. We took captured spellcasters to Inquisitors in the army that's now attacking Gate Pass ourselves. They paid us and we came back to our camp."

"You can have the money if you want," one of the _webbed_ mercenaries says. "It's at our camp. It's not far." All the mercenaries glare at him except for Kathor, who shakes his head gently.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 26, 2010)

_*"Where is your camp?"*_ Liiros the Large demands of the bandits.

After a moment, he turns his head slightly to call back to the rest of the group, *"Do we really want to bother going to their camp before we leave?"* but faces Kathor enough to keep an eye on him while he does so.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

"I hate to state the obvious," says Hollister, "but we may well find ourselves in need of coin should the pursuit continue." The wizard strokes his goatee and considers. "My vote is for a quick detour to their camp, and then onward into the wilds. The more distance we can put between ourselves and Gate Pass, the better."


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 27, 2010)

Kathor sighs. "Our camp is back up that trail," he says. He tries to point at the small trail where the mercenary scouts were hiding at the start of ambush but only entangles himself further. "We would appreciate it if you left us our tents and other supplies."


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 27, 2010)

*"Of course.  We're not bandits like you.  Coin is of little concern to me.  But if we need it to buy supplies later, so be it,"* Liiros replies.  He picks up the weapons dropped by the mercenaries and carries them over to the group, for others to carry some.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2010)

*Lytha*

Lytha watches the exchange curiously, but doesn't have anything to add at this point.


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 28, 2010)

"I don't know if these guys have anything left to tell us," Torrent says. "Hollister, you want to let these guys go before we leave, or should be leave them hanging in the wind? It's a cold wind, but then they did try to kill us. Twice."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“We will have to keep the horses, of course. For one, they will be useful to us. And more importantly, we do not want them to be able to quickly get word back to the Scourge. Tents, supplies, sure. Let them keep those. Even some of the weapons would be fine, if you ask me.”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

"The webs will dissipate on their own shortly," says Hollister, pulling his cloak tight about him again.


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 30, 2010)

The party heads off towards the Black Horse Mercenaries' camp, leaving the mercenaries themselves mostly stuck in a magic _web_. The trail to the camp cuts through a narrow ravine before opening up and turning into a rough game trail over rocky terrain. The wind cuts at any exposed skin and the environment offers little shelter. Leaving the road you feel the mountains towering over you, humbling you with their indifference.

During the walk Torrent stops for a moment to cast a healing spell on herself. "Anyone else need help?" she asks.

After a little over a mile of travel you reach the camp. It's in a grotto with several small tunnels carved into the walls, each sealed off with a locked iron gate. Those of you who've lived in Gate Pass for a few years recognize it as where people place the unopened clay jars from the Festival of Dreams. In addition to the expected clay jars from past years' Festivals, inside one tunnel you see what looks like a person sleeping, wrapped in a ragged sheet.[sblock=Festival of Dreams]Gate Pass has its share of holidays; the most prominent is the Festival of Dreams, a holy day observed by all of the city’s major temples on New Year’s Day. Parades march from either end of the city, stopping at the grand square on Summer’s Bluff just before sunset for a ceremony in which the high priests of each of eight different temples “offer up the dreams of the people.”

Each citizen is encouraged to write a prayer or hope on a slip of paper and place it in a small clay urn, which the city produces by the thousands every year. People deliver their urns to Summer’s Bluff in the days leading up to the festival. During the festival, each high priest chooses one urn, breaks it open, reads the prayer held within, and pledges to fulfill that dream if possible during the next year. Selfish requests are frowned upon, and often the city takes great glee in perverting the words of selfish prayers, fulfilling the adage “be careful what you wish for.”

The rest of the urns are left in the center of the square, and citizens are encouraged to pick one up and try to fulfill someone else’s wish. The morning after the festival, those left unopened are carted en masse to the countless small caves that dot the cliffs around the city, where they are buried. Many folk tales involve stories of these buried dreams coming to life and bringing good fortune, though most adults of the city view these as merely superstition.[/sblock]As for the camp itself, there are eight light horses, huddled under blankets, and a half-dozen tents with cold cookfires near them.


[sblock=ooc]Make search checks if you're looking around the camp for loot, or other checks or actions as appropriate.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“How very useful. With those horses, our journey will go so much easier,”_ Lytha remarks. _“At least these brigands can offer decent compensation for their wrongdoings.”_

When they search the campsite, she will help looking around.


OOC: Search 16


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

Hollister nods. "And the extra horses will allow us to maintain a brisk place, and stay ahead of pursuit." The, the wizard turns his attention to searching the area. Not the greatest at searching himself, Hollister nonetheless lends a hand and eye in searching the brigand's camp.


*Search check = 11, which is enough to add a +2 to aid another.*


----------



## pneumatik (Mar 31, 2010)

*Searching the Camp*

The party tosses the campsite. In one tent you find a lock-less chest with 1,000gp in it. In another you find a pouch with 200gp in rubies and four notarized sheets of paper. Each sheet claims to be redeemable for 100gp at any Ragesian fort. In the pocket of a pair of someone's pants Lytha finds a relatively-new-looking key. She also finds two small glass vials full of an oily liquid nearby wrapped in the same person's clothes for protection. In that tent and a third the party also finds two burning torches lying on bedrolls. It's immediately obvious that the torches burn without being consumed or producing heat. Scattered throughout all the tents are a handful of mundane-looking daggers and shortswords.

While most of the party searches the campsite, Torrent's over by the cave with the sleeping person. "Hey. Hey!" she says into the cave. "Hey! Wake up!" She rattles the cave's locked gate. "Anyone got any ideas on how to get in here? I think this guy's dead, though, so no real hurry."


[sblock=loot]Loot found so far:

Eight light riding horses with saddles, etc.
Six tents
1200gp
400gp in Ragesian military debt claimable at any Ragesian fort
4 daggers
3 shortswords
2 forever-burning torches
2 vials of some type of oil
2 saps {S1,2}
2 light crossbows {S1,2}
2 morningstars {S1,2}
1 MW greatsword (Kathor)
1 Composite longbow (Kathor)
1 shortsword (Kathor)
Assuming you also took anything that looked valuable from Renard:

1 MW Composite Longbow
1 MW spiked gauntlet
1 MW chain shirt
1 MW cloak
1 MW helmet
What looks like a potion of some sort
1 armband worth 40 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2010)

*Liiros Tivaniel*

Liiros takes anything valuable-looking from the jerk who kept shooting him and evading his sword, carrying it for the group-division later.  At the camp, he helps look around for loot, and says *"I would not leave them any weapons.....if they know what's good for them, they'll go back to Ragesia and sell their remaining armor to live off of until they find honest work.  Leave the bank-notes,"* after seeing what the others turned up.

*"Does that key from the bandits....who have the gall to presume themselves less-deplorable mercenaries.....go to the gate?  Or no?"* the heavily-armored elf asks.

[sblock=ooc]Search was 12.
1d20+4=12 

Sorry I wasn't active for a few days and didn't respond sooner.[/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 2, 2010)

Torrent shrugs. "I guess it's worth a shot." Lytha brings the key over to Torrent, who takes it. She uses it in the lock and it opens with a click. The aged gate squeals as she pulls it open. She hunches over and takes a couple of cautious steps into the small cave. She grabs an ankle of the man and shakes it. "Wake up. Wake up." No response. She backs out of the cave. "Well, it looks like we have a dead body wrapped in an old sheet in a little cave. Creepy. What do you guys want to do with it?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 2, 2010)

"Well, I'm hellishly tired and in no mood for grave-digging.  Plus we have to get on with our mission and reach the first destination along our path, so we can rest properly and prepare for the next leg of the journey.  The man was probably an innocent tender of this.....place.....or other bystander who may've been inconvenient to the bandits' efforts at, well, banditry, so they killed him like the heartless knaves they are, to keep him quiet.  I say we drag the poor fellow out of there and cremate him, it's as close to a proper burial as we can afford to give him under our time constraints.  We'll take everything of value in this camp and leave on these horses, besides the bank-notes, while the unfortunate fellow is cremated.  I don't think he's elven, so you should probably say a few words for his departed soul, Torrent," Liiros replies in a weary tone, since nobody else is chiming in.

With that, the exhausted, sore, bloodied, and still irked elven squire trudges over to the cave/alcove and starts dragging the corpse out to a spot where he could burn safely without any trees or shrubs catching fire.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 4, 2010)

"I think that's as good a plan as any," Torrent says. She steps next to Liiros and gives him a hand moving the body. As the two are pulling the dead man out they see a grey cat, also dead, curled up next to him. It's difficult to pull the body out of the cave without knocking any of the many small jars over. Liiros steps deeper into the cave to lift the man's shoulders and head over a jar. Once further into the cave he sees what looks like the pommel of a very simple sword. The rest of the sword is covered with old jars. Removing it without breaking any of the jars will require care.

Once he body is on the ground outside the cave, Torrent says, "Okay, lets make you presentable." She unwraps the sheet from the body, then holds it up with both arms. In the light you can see simple images faded with age, many of which you recognize as depicting old myths. She folds it up and places it to the side before starting to arrange the dead man in a dignified position for cremation. She finds that he was clutching a scrap of paper with writing on it. Reading it out loud, she says, "Please don't let me death be in vain." 

When Torrent speaks the old sheet - really a shroud - glows with a warm light and regains its original vividness, but only for a moment. Those with strong religious faith feel closer in tune with their deity's beliefs. You think that were you in possession of the shroud it would help you maintain this better understanding of your deity. You would also be able to focus the energy released by the shroud when it glowed into a weapon you were carrying.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 4, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Hmm... interesting. What could he have meant with that? Seems like he was up to something important. Maybe he wasn't actually one of the bandits?”_ Lytha wonders.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2010)

*Squire Liiros Tivaniel of the Aquilline Cross*

_*"Of course he wasn't one of the bandits.  As I said, he must've been some innocent bystander that the bandits slew, probably when he protested their trespassing here or whatever heinous deeds they were up to.  Still, that shroud is most unusual.....  Do you wish to safeguard it yourself, Torrent?  It seems like something we should hold onto until someone else takes over the dead fellow's duties here, whatever those duties were.  In any case, his cat may as well be sent on in the same funeral pyre as its master."*_ Liiros says.

He heads back into the cave/alcove and carries the dead grey cat out, setting it down outside.  *"We'll lay the cat to rest beside its master, once he's ready for cremation.  I'll gather material for a funeral pyre in a moment."*

He heads back inside the cave and takes one last look around, then in curiousity, tries moving some of the urns momentarily so he can remove the sword without breaking them.  He'll return the urns to their proper place afterward, and examine the sword.

_*"Wonder if this belonged to the dead fellow, or if it was something he was trying to hide from the bandits, a relic or artifact of his faith like that shroud, perhaps?  We should probably safeguard it as well, until we can return to Gate Pass and find a new caretaker for this place,"*_ the elf mutters.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 5, 2010)

Liiros takes the sword out of the cave and examines it. It's a primitive greatsword. It's basic design is functional and it's clear that it's seen plenty of use in the past. The crosspiece is unadorned and heavily nicked. The handle is long enough for two hands and is wrapped in a simple leather strap. It's scabbard is made from two long pieces of thick tough leather stitched together with coarse twine.

And it's heavy. Even for its size and simple construction it weighs more than it should. Still, it's a usable but utilitarian weapon. It's extra heft may even make it more effective.

Torrent helps build the funeral pyre. It consists of firewood the mercenaries had collected supplemented with their clothes and other belongings. She places the arranged dead man and his cat on it and douses them with the mercenaries lamp oil. She stands at the foot of the pyre and begins to speak.

"While it will get the job done, it's hardly the type of funeral service anyone would hope for. We know almost nothing about this man, and what we do know is more confusing than enlightening. The pyre was hastily built. We have no marker to leave, and even if we did we wouldn't know what name to put on it. I'm a priestess of Osprem, god of the ocean and sea travel. He doesn't look like a sailor and we're about as far away from the ocean as you can get. But his soul will still go to a peaceful rest.

"The scrap of paper he was holding said, 'Please don't let my death be in vain.' I think if we're to gain anything from his death it's to learn just how much we can accomplish. Ever since this adventure started on New Year's Eve in the Poison Apple things have gone wrong. We've lost group members and gained new replacements. We've spent more time looking for the lost scrollcase than we have actually getting it out of the city. Yet here we are. We have the information we need and we're on our way to the Fire Forest. Don't forget what we have done despite the challenging circumstances. Let it inspire you to do more in the challenging circumstances to come."

She motions to Hollister. He makes an arcane motion and the pyre beings to burn. The flames create a great heat that reddens your face while the winter wind cuts into you from behind.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2010)

As the pyre burns, Hollister again sinks deep into the folds of his heavy cloak. "We should get under way. The brigands will be free of my webbing by now."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 7, 2010)

The party saddles up the horses. The two that are riderless serve as pack animals for all your new equipment. When you return to the main road the mercenaries are gone.

No sooner have you begun heading towards the Fire Forest of Innenotdar than you hear horses approaching from behind you. Rounding the bend you see two men on horseback. One is a dashing man with a roguish smile, and the other looks like a simple laborer. "Torrent!" the roguish man shouts.

"Rantle!" Torrent shouts and waves back. "It's okay, he's with the Resistance," she says to the party.

"I'm afraid I need to be brief," Rantle says. "The Resistance has ... plans for Gate Pass that I need to return in time to help with. I'm here to deliver you new help. This is Arshen. I understand he's a Cuthbertite, but I fear I know little more and have no time to learn it. He's not a gift so much as a trade. We have need of Korrin and Rae in our plans. Or at least need of your skills, gentlemen," he says to Korrin and Rae.

"Also, I'm afraid our plans necessitate I impose a favor on you. My sister, Katrina, who has such a tendency to get into trouble, disappeared from Gate Pass a little over a week ago. It was immediately before word of the Ragesian Army fully reached the city. The last I heard, she was heading towards Lyceum to get to safety. From comments made during our ... most recent planning session, I believe you're heading in the same direction.

"Please deliver this envelope to her. I'm worried she might be in trouble, and it contains the best I can provide now. Were it not for the blasted Ragesians I'd deliver it myself. Katrina's a competent enough sorcerer, though she has burned down a couple of houses in her time. She's about five and a half feet tall, has long read hair, and is generally too pretty for her own good. I stereotypical fire mage, I'm afraid. It's actually pretty embarrassing."

Torrent take the letter from Rantle's outstretched hand. "Well, I'm sure we can-"

"Excellent," Rantle says. "Pardon my extreme rudeness, but time is every so limited. Korrin, Rae, time to ride." And with that the three men gallop away, leaving the remaining party members and Arshen alone.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 7, 2010)

_*"Well, that was abrupt....."*_ Liiros scoffs as the man starts to take off with Korrin and Rae in tow.  He glances at Torrent.  *"I take it there was more to your...'most recent planning session'...than talk,"* the elf remarks, his signature smile returning for just a moment before his exhaustion and frustration with the past two days' events reclaims its hold on his sunny demeanor and forces a tired expression back on his handsome face.

He turns the horse about slightly and looks at the fellow left behind.  *"Greetings Arshen.  Not to be rude, but I hope you're worth the trade of Korrin and Rae.  I'm not so sure of the latter's usefulness, but Korrin was an effective ally in battle.  Hopefully your Saint has given you some skill with the cudgel or a better weapon, for you will likely need it.  I am Liiros Tivaniel, Squire in the Knights of the Aquilline Cross, out of Shahalesti.  Corellon Larethian guides my sword, so don't preach to me and I will respect your faith.  The others may introduce themselves, but we must hurry on towards our destination.  We've wasted enough time already today,"* the well-armored elf tells him.


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 7, 2010)

Arshen greets the group with a surly nod of his bald head. He looks impassively at Liiros throughout his speech, cold and unblinking eyes never dropping or wavering from the elf's own. His face softens - slightly - at Liiros' mention of the Knights of the Aquiline Cross. "A fellow squire? Well met." His voice is as hard and cold as his stare, despite the verbal  pleasantry. His rustic accent matches his farmer's garb. 

 "'_Thou shalt know the liar by his speech, and the honest man by his deeds,_'" he quotes as Liiiros finishes. "Thou wilt not find me like to chatter o'ermuch. As thou sayest, let us make our introductions and then be about our business. But since thou hast asked, I will tell thee: Saint Cuthbert hath _gifted_ me with naught. Hard toil hath earned what skill I have."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2010)

Hollister chuckles at Rantle's comment about "stereotypical fire mages." Still, the man's sister sounded interesting enough...he'd always had thoughts of finding a beautiful, female fire mage and letting the sparks fly, so to speak. He grins, and turns his smoke gray eyes on the newcomer.

"Yes, Korrin will certainly be missed," he says, agreeing with Liiros. "I am Hollister Avendri. Welcome to our company. What skills do you bring to the table, Ashren?"


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 7, 2010)

"I am well tried in hand-to-hand combat," Arshen replies, turning his cold gaze upon Hollister. "Where others may gird themselves with _trappings_ of steel, I strive to _become_ as steel. Thus I bear no arms."


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 8, 2010)

"No arms except for the two you fight with, right?" Torrent says. "Anyway, I'm Torrent, and I'm a priestess of Osprem. In most fights I try to keep myself behind Liiros and, uh, you I guess, and in front of Hollister and Lytha.

"I'm not sure what Rantle told you - he's a good guy but not always completely focused. A spy for the Resistance stole something from the Ragesian court. We're taking a copy to the Lyceum, a school for magic users of all sorts out in the town of Seaquen. To get there we're going through the Fire Forest of Innenotdar into the country of Dassen, which is so far free of Ragesians, and from there to Seaquen. I have potions for everyone that should keep us safe from the heat of the fire forest, and we're hoping the Ragesians doesn't."

The party travels on for the rest of the day, but it's clear that with the day's fight you're not going to make it to the Fire Forest today. The mountain road is too dangerous to travel in the dark so you decide to rest for the evening. The night passes without incident for you, but up ahead of your path another dreams a portentous dream.

[sblock=Shaylir's dream]The dream was still distinct the next morning. The Green Man burning. You know the Green Man to be the spirit of the land. Like a walking tree, his arms are branches, his hair is leaves, and his face is knots and bark. You could say that he grants you magic, but you know that's wrong. The land grants you magic, and the Green Man is the land, but that doesn't mean the Green Man grants you magic. The Green Man in your dream was the Green Man for the Fire Forest (there are both multiple Green Men and one Green Man), so you would expect him to be on fire. But he was not.

Underneath the Green Man an indistinct shape rose up from the ground. It took the shape of a stag and the form of fire and charged him. He was engulfed in flames and agony without end. The stag wanted to flee, but couldn't. The Green Man wanted it gone but could not cast it out.

Near the Green Man was a river kept at a near-boil by his heat. Across the stream were five people. An elf, well armed and armored. A human with flames dancing in his hands. An elf who could see into minds. A human with tanned skin and calloused hands. A human surrounded by ocean waves.

The five crossed the stream. The Green Man spread his arms and his fire engulfed them. They struggled with the fire. They learned how it and the Green Man were connected. Then the stag was separate from the Green Man, and it fled. The Green Man staggered and you feared he would expire. Then you awoke.[/sblock]
The next day you wake early for a cowboy breakfast and more traveling. A little before noon the sky ahead begins to glow faint red and orange, and the air smells of ash. The frigid winter temperatures warm noticeably, and red flowers dot the roadside amid yellowed grass. Cinders drift in the sky. Soon the cliffs alongside the road turn into craggy hills, and the forest fire itself comes into view, tall pine trees stretching down into a valley that burns to the horizon. A steaming river marks the border of the fire forest, and a vast field of ash coats the ground for the last quarter mile leading to the forest.

The road travels through the ash field to a bridge over the steaming river and into the fire forest. As you follow it through the ash field you see a figure emerge from the forest and cross the bridge. It's a female halfling, small even for her race. She's dressed in the simplest and most primitive of clothes. She's filthy in a way only achievable after living in the wild for weeks.


[sblock=ooc]everyone who can please make knowledge (planes) checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2010)

*"Strivings toward personal improvement are all well and good, Arshen, but a good blade and good mail will keep you alive long enough to accomplish such things.  I mistook you for a priest, but no matter.  We have a destination to reach."* Liiros remarks.

As the group rests that night, Liiros removes his armor once more to relax and meditate in his trance.  Sorting through memories and deciding what's important enough to remember and what ought just be forgotten, cast aside to lighten the burden on his centennial soul, the elf looks almost as though sleeping.  His trance is visited once more with false memories of Corellon, as the Creator and Protector reveals tales of the old elven heroes and shows him as though Liiros had been present himself.  The visit rejuvenates Liiros' disgruntled mind, and he stirs later in the night with a feeling of renewed optimism and vigor.

He dons the stylized elven banded mail again, his helm covering the silvery tattoo of Corellon's moon-crescent upon his forehead, and takes his nightly watch.  By dawn, he has broken his fast and cleaned his armor of at least some recent filth from the road and battles.  Liiros does a few morning exercises as the others eat, then gathers up his few possessions and mounts up again, following Torrent.  He manages to mount, dismount, and control the horse without too much fumbling or awkwardness, but it's obvious that he's only had a small amount of training on horseback before.

*"Well, it's not every day you find a random halfling lass wandering out of a burning forest......"* the elf remarks as they approach the Fire Forest.  *"Hail and well met, tiny traveler.  What brings you to such an unpleasant place?"* Liiros inquires loudly.  He wears a tabard of the Aquilline Cross over his armor, and the silvery crescent moon of Corellon Larethian adorns both his kite shield and sword sheath.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“Welcome Arshen. It's always good to have more people loyal to the cause. I'm Lytha. I guess I can say what you try with your body, I try with my mind. Though I wouldn't call it steel, but that's just semantics,”_ the frail elf says with a smirk.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 8, 2010)

The smell of ash and the warmth in the air are most welcome to Hollister. Of course, he really didn't feel heat like others did...perhaps because of his link to the fire magic that he loved. The wizard remains quiet but alert as Liiros speaks to the halfling.

*Knowledge (the Planes): 10 (UGH!)*


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 9, 2010)

Looking frightened at first, Shaylir notices the elves and the fact that there are five people crossing the bridge. 

Noticeably the tiny halfling straightens and says proudly, "I am Shaylir, Follower of The Green Man, the forest incarnate. And I am here waiting for all of you." 

With that annoucement she looks over the party not really knowing who is whom at the moment and what she can do to help them and The Green Man she continues, "I wish to know what it is you seek in such a terrible placed as the Fire Forest?"

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(x2)- 1d8+3
Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): not used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: ??/?? 

need to know how VoH works is it based off character lvl??[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 9, 2010)

_*"It is only a step along the path to our goal.  Suffice it to say that we are on an urgent task and must reach friendly lands to complete it.  Even if it means passing through the Fire Forest.  I am Liiros Tivaniel of the Knights of the Aquilline Cross.  Who might you be.....?"*_ the armored elf replies somewhat warily.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 9, 2010)

Hollister raises a hand, flames crackling along his fingertips, a warning to the newcomer. The fire mage adds his words to Liiros'. "You wait for us? Explain yourself, for thus far the only men we've have found to be waiting for us have proven to be enemies."


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 9, 2010)

Arshen says nothing but glowers darkly at the halfling, his suspicions obviously running in the same direction as Hollister's. This is no place for a chance meeting. His eyes scan the charred surroundings for any threat of an ambush, and he stands poised and ready to spring into action at the first sign of treachery.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2010)

When asked again who she is Shaylir points to Liiros and says. "The elf armed and armored so that would make you," she says turning her small finger to point at Lytha. "The elf who can see into minds."

Cringing a little at Hollister's display she then smiles. "The human with flames dancing in your hands. That means one of you two is surrounded by ocean waves?" she asks looking first at Arshen and then at Torrent.

"I had a vision of the five of you, givin to me in a dream by The Green Man, whom I serve. In the dream the five of you help free The Green Man from a flaming stag. He was burning, engulfed in flame and with your help he was freed. I wish to help you in turn, for the service I believe you will do. I am a healer and know much of the ways of the forest, please if you would allow me to join you I will aid you gratefully."


[sblock=Stats]
HP: 21/21
AC: 19
Init: +3
Fort: +7
Reflex: +4
Will: +8(+9)

Spells:
Druid
0- Create Water, Guidance, Detect Magic, Read Magic
1- Magic Stone, Stand the Heat, Cure Light Wounds(x2)- 1d8+3
Cleric
0- Mending, Resistance, Light
1- Bless, Sanctuary, Cure Light Wounds(d)- 1d8+2

Pearl of power (1st lvl): not used
Turn undead: 4/4
Speak with Animals: 1/1
Vow of Healing: ??/?? 

need to know how VoH works is it based off character lvl??[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lytha*

_“My talent isn't exactly well-known, so I see that as a hint, that she is actually saying the truth,”_ Lytha says.

_“And I'm sure we will need all the help we can get.”_


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2010)

Liiros raises an eyebrow, though it's barely noticeable with his war-helm on, and replies _*"I suppose it's possible........Corellon speaks to me on occasion, in his own way, but nothing prophetic.  I'm not prepared to believe you're a prophet, halfling, but I am willing to extend some degree of trust to you for now.  If the others have no problem with it, you can travel with us for a time.  I doubt we'll be putting out any fires, though.  We're no fire-fighting brigade, and I've never even heard of a flaming stag.  Might I assume your 'Green Man' is Obad-Hai?  I don't believe any in our group have even the slightest bit to do with that god."*_

[sblock=ooc]Knowledge (Religion) at +6 should be enough for me to recognize Obad-Hai as what the halfling may be referring to by 'the Green Man', taking 10 on the check at least.  Liiros may not know or care much about the non-elven gods, but he's certainly aware of at least some of them.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] Shaylir has no knowledge religion ranks as she is unschooled in they ways of other religions. and even her own, LOL  [/sblock]

"I do not know any other name for The Green Man, he is the spirit of this land of all the land. And the land grants me my ability to heal others and fight evil." she says with a proud air about her. "The Green Man is like a tree, with limbs of branches and hair of leaves. His face is like bark and knots."


----------



## Antithetist (Apr 11, 2010)

"Burning men and green stags," Arshen mutters darkly to the others. "These are not our concerns. I will not object if ye mean to let this wood-dweller travel with us, but let us not be distracted from our duty."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

"Indeed," says Hollister, agreeing with Arshen. He looks back to the halfling. "We have little time to tarry here and get to know one another. If you intend to travel with us, then you had best come along. We can talk on the road."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2010)

"Thank you," she says nodding to the fire wizard and monk as they pass by. She falls into line right before the last person crosses the bridge and enters the Fire Forest.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry didn't see a marching oreder but put Shaylir down as second to last. And Fritz will follow behind at a distance. If it "gets to hot" for him he might coming running up to Shaylir for comfort. [/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2010)

Liiros nods and urges 'his' horse forward, at the front of the group with Torrent since she's the one who supposedly knows the way.  The look and smell of the Fire Forest is distracting, and while he isn't a particularly woodsy elf, he nonetheless cares about nature and wonders if it's natural for the Fire Forest to be this way.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2010)

Hollister rides in the second rank, behind Liiros, his attention focused on the Fire Forest in front of them. As a mage who has spent his life devoted to learning the secrets of the flames, Hollister was most interested in seeing the continuously burning fires of the place.


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 13, 2010)

"I'm the human surrounded by waves," Torrent says. "I'm a priestess of Osprem. I haven't been near water in a while, though, and from the looks of that place I won't be anytime soon, either."

As the party prepares to cross into the fire forest, Torrent begins to pull potion vials out of her pack. "These are potions of _stand the heat_. They won't protect us from actual open flames, but at least the general heat in the forest shouldn't hurt us. Based on the best maps I could find, we have to go 17 miles through that inferno. I brought enough potions to get seven people through that. I have a little cushion, but not enough to get everyone's horses through. With one fewer person we could take one horse at most. Assuming we nothing happens that traps us in the forest for longer than I planned." She grimaces, then dismounts and starts collecting her equipment from her horse.

Once the party is generally dismounted and protected from the heat you cross the bridge. Though magic protects your skin against burn, you can still feel the intense, withering heat carried in terrible blasts from the trees, and you smell the acrid smoke as you enter and it envelops you, arms of black and orange embracing your party. The thick banks of smoke mean that you can’t often see more than an arm’s length in front of you, but the fierce, dry wind often blows these banks away. Powered by backdrafts and  dramatic valley winds, the gusts snatch at loose pieces of clothing. During the lulls in the wind, as the massive lungs of the forest take breath, fingers of flame reach out from the smoldering undergrowth, pawing and caressing the hems of clothing and the ropes and backpacks, always threatening to grab hold and ignite an inescapable inferno. In front of you, the only thing that distinguishes the Elfroad from the surrounding territory is its relative lack of undergrowth, exposing the blackened char-rock where once the elves of Innenotdar carried their families.

Your eyes sting with tears, your nostrils burn, your hands draw back instinctively, as if touching a boiling pot. As if diving into a dragon’s fiery maw, you have entered the Fire Forest of Innenotdar.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2010)

Liiros sighs and dismounts, removing what little he had stowed on it, and then turns the horse around and slaps it on the rear to send it away, back towards what passes for civilization in this cold, rocky land.

*"I suppose we have no choice.  Let's hurry through the Fire Forest as quickly as possible,"* he urges.  Looking down at the shield upon his arm, the elf grumbles and unstraps it, stowing it across his back.  _*"Too bad my shield is wooden.  Won't be any good if a stray wisp of flame catches on it,"*_ he laments.

Liiros draws his longsword once he's tied his backpack, shield, and other gear as closely to his body as possible, to minimize the risk of catching fire.  Once the group is ready, Liiros marches along the road and bats away or hacks off any small burning branches or the like that stick out too far.

_ooc: What time of day is it by the time we reach the Fire Forest?_


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 13, 2010)

Accepting Torrent's potion Shaylir smiles and says, "I hope you can be near your water soon. I hope we all can."

Shaylir then drinks the potion and hands the vial back to the priestess. Walking over to a sparse bush she bends down and calls to it. "Come on Fritz, they are the people we were sent to meet. We need to be going."

Leaping from the bush is a red-coated fox, it's black paws and white tipped tail it's only other colors. It crouches behind Shaylir keeping her between him and the party. "It's ok," she says patting the animals head. "Sometimes you still act like a puppy you know that." 

As the party moves along the heat takes it's effect on poor Fritz and Shaylir hurriedly cast her own spell on the fox.

[sblock=OOC] Got rid of the thunderstone before I posted Shaylir to the RG. Needed the 30gp for _Stand the Heat _spells but wanted to ask if it is alright to say they have already been tempered in a fire for an hour, Shaylir probably did this as she waited for the party to arrive. Your call DM [/sblock]


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2010)

OOC: Game continued at the new IC thread for the second mod


. o O ( Hmmm ... my Quick Reply post isn't showing up when I reload the page. Better try again. )


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2010)

OOC: Game continues in the new thread for the second mod.


. o O ( It's still not showing up. My computer's FUBAR'd and I'm in a hurry, so I'll just use the normal "Reply" button to post. )


----------



## pneumatik (Apr 14, 2010)

OOC: Game continues in the new thread for the second mod in the campaign.


. o O ( Ooooohh, the elusive triple post. )


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

triple post _NICE _

HM


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2011)

_(just a bump to make sure this doesn't get deleted any time soon. still need this thread for reference later as we continue the campaign.)_


----------

